# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 25



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home ladies
Happy Chatting
*    
            ​


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm first!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm second!

xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

third time lucky!


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

4th ain't too bad!


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

5th! 
Thanks so much guys... Looks like my wisdom teeth might be playing up in the next few months.... 
And thanks vesper. I agree with the unexplained annoyingness, don't have a clue where I stand!

Luck to all
x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Gorgeous Girlies, 

Bookmarking for now xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello !!!!!


I will need to catch up with where everyone's at but I hope it's good news all around   


I wanted to say thank you for all your good wishes and I'm thinking of you all.


Charlie is 7 days old today and if you had told me 9 months ago that we would be here by now I would not have believed it. You will ALL get there, I know it. We unfortunately are not granted our wish as naturally as we'd hope too but all that's needed is determination (sometimes lots of it) and good specialist help.


I have put a pic in my profile picture as couldn't work out how to post bigger pics on here   


Lots of love,
Pinpin


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

PinPin how gorgeous is he! xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow Pinpin!  Charlie is utterly GORGEOUS!!!  So thrilled for you my lovely xxxxxxxxx

HELLO everyone else xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hello Ladies...

Awwwwwwww!  Pinpin  Charlie is so delicious, I can imagine how over the moon and proud your  DH is.  Well done you!  Please do email photos when you have a mo and  let me know when you are feeling up for visits and hugs!


Was lovely to meet so many of you at the Harts Boatyard meet a few weeks ago.  
Niccad You are such an angel. It was so lovely to see you the other day and thanks for the lucky CDs.  Tarz... So glad things are progressing well.  Vesp...Remind me  what the name of that Burlesque place was again?!  Rose... How goes it?  Silly - Go tigers!!  Mini - how ARE you?...


It all sounds so positive on this thread at the moment and with so many of you lovely ladies either being preggie or having already given birth.  I am so delighted for you all - it is a true inspiration and reassurance that with time, patience and a bucketful of determination, it can and will happen for each of us.


Hope to catch up with where everyone is at over the next few days so excuse the lack of detailed personals... But hello
to Nicnacnoo, Twinkerbell, Rosh, Bella, Grimmy, A-M, Nicki and welcome KatieKate... I've just got back a Natal Hypnotherapy CD from Niccad, which I relent her recently and a Zita West one which I think may have been the one I lent Pinpin last year!  Haven't saved them again since my pc died, but PM me Katie if you want to borrow them and save them to ipod.



Afm, Am just starting to slow things down a bit this next week, and we'll see where we stand at my scan on Monday as to whether and when we proceed with an FET.  Will keep you posted.  Please   and   that we get the okay to go ahead next week and especially that the Blasts (our last two) defrost well...  Seeing as my friend L named hers Coco and Jelli and those 'beans' are now incredibly beautiful 6mth twin baby girls - I think I might borrow her names for luck!


Big love to all,   
Rooby
x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Back again...  Can anyone answer a question please?

I should know this having done it twice before.. but is it just before ovulation (Egg collection in IVF) when you need to up the protein and keep your tummy warm?  How much protein is it again? I remember it being a huge amount per day but not exactly how much...??

Answers on a post-card... (asap please!)

Also just booked to see Louise Crockart again for Mayan Massage on Tuesday and she reminded me to use castor oil packs on my tummy in preparation for receiving the Snowbaby Beanies.

Rx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Rooby - Nice to have you back! Very best of luck for your FET.  It's leading up to EC, whilst stimming that you need to up the protein & hot water bottle on the tummy.  After EC  you just need to keep tummy warm but without direct heat.  I guess doing fet though the protein isn't needed as you already have 2 babies in waiting... 
Can you remind me about the castor oil pack? How do I do that?

Hoping to start DR/stimms next week so won't be too far behind you on the 2ww... Fingers crossed for you!

xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

rooby I've PMd you

nicki good luck - so exciting to be starting this journey - fingers crossed!

 all


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Just bookmarking.  Hope you are all doing well.


Pinpin - Charlie is gorgeous!


Rooby - think protein is to help good quality eggs, but you have them already.  Just make sure you rest up and use the CD to ensure successful implantation.  Best of luck hun.


Rose - wasn't it you that was ringing BUPA about getting covered re your immunes, how did you get on?


love to everyone else, am off to Ireland tomorrow for 4 weeks, so can't imagine logging on much but will try to.


Sending you all some babydust.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sleepy - have a fabby time seeing everyone back home   

xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All,

Fairly quiet here at the mo......

Rooby - HEY!!!  So nice to see you back on the thread!  I hope you are well.  Rest assured I am    and    for you with all my might!!!!!!  Lots and lots of love and luck to you x

Sleepy - Have a wonderful time in Ireland hon x

Nicki -    you get the go ahead for next week hon x

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi ladies, It sure is quiet these last few days, hope it's nothing to do with my return to the thread!!

Nicki - The castor oil pack is part of the keeping your tummy warm bit and castor oil has all sorts of healing properties (although if you leave the pack on for too long then you get a wrinkled tummy!)

It is quite hard to find so I bought some of Louise - it is Red Turkey Castor Bean oil...

Wikipedia says: "A castor oil pack is made by soaking a piece of flannel in castor oil, then putting it on the area of complaint and placing a heat source, such as a hot water bottle, on top of it." The idea is that heat allows the oil to penetrate the skin and work its way deep into the tissues.I tend to use a soaked flannel then wrap a hand towel over it and around me to hold it in place and then stick a warmed wheat bag down my trousers on top of everything!! Clearly not ideal to have visitors when doing so!

Love to all,
Rx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rooby - it's lovely to have you back on the thread    I think it's just been quiet cos of the hot weather, it's making us all lazy   .  Very best of luck for Monday, I have everything crossed for you     

Nicki - great that you are ready to start DR, this is going to be your time     

Sleepy - have a lovely trip over to Ireland

Pinpin - love the piccie of Charlie   

  to everyone else  xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All, 

It is quiet!! 

7 days left on the Evil Pill      OMG I hate it!! In the heat its even worse!! The OH thinks I'm nuts, but I am actually looking forward to the injections!! - Only coz i know, i dont get any side effects from them! haha 

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow - It is really quiet on here at the moment!

Rooby - Thanks for the info on castor oil packs, was able to get a small bottle from Boots in the end so will give it a go when I start stimms. Good luck to you for your upcoming scan. xx

Twinks - I'm with you on not being able to wait to start the injections, fingers crossed I can on Tuesday!  Have had quite a bit of bleeding in the last few days but am putting it down to being around the time that AF would normally be here, luckily the pmt seems to be lifting...

Nicnacnoo - Any more news on the funding?

Katiekate - When do you start?

Hope everyone else is doing ok!
xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey all!!!

It really is sleepy hollow on here right now!!!

Twinks - You are nearly there!!!  Feel for you honey.  Tell your OH we are ALL nuts!!!  In our own unique ways! x

Nicki - Mr Kalu has written to the PCT to 'hurry them up', so hoping we will hear real soon!  Its so disheartening all this waiting, feels like everything is so far away!  Hows you honey? x

Big hello to everyone else, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just bookmarking so I can keep up with the news of those starting their treatment


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Rooby - how are you getting on?? I hope that the scan goes well today and you're good to go soon xxx

Nicki - I hope you're all good to start tomorrow. So excited for you and really believe that this is your time xx

Twinks - the pill is such a killer. So happy that time is ticking away and you're about to move onto the next stage. Why oh why do they make us go on the dreaded pill... ARGH!

Rosh - how are you getting on? Any update?

Rose - how are you doing? Any decisions made about what to do next. I've forgotten when you're seeing DrG? It is this week? Thinking of you xxx

Kezza - hello sweetie. How was Vietnam? Hope you're doing well and sending loads of PMA your way    

Nicnacnoo- really hope that the funding comes through soon. You have the patience of any angel

Big wave to everyone 
Nic xxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies

Hope you are all good.

Rooby - hope the scan goes well today - FX!  

Twinks - ouchy  I felt absolutely shocking on the pill and suffered awful side effects, thank god i'm not going on it again! You'll be on the next phase soon and PUPO before you know it!

Kezza - hope holiday was awesome! How long until your FET?

Nicnac - hope you hear back soon, sometimes you just get lost in bumbling along and it's easier not to stress about stuff eh? Hope the wait isn't too much longer   

Nicki - very exciting stuff.... i'll be a couple of weeks behind you hun   

AFM - fab  holiday, nice and relaxing although it was a sea of pregnant women and bambinos!  Having said that, all i could think about was 'cool, that'll be me soon enough!'  Got back last night and currently looking and booking our NY trip...hurrah!    Can you tell i'm working on a distraction technique from the IVF    Anyway, i can start DR on CD21 and i'm CD8 today so not too long to go... just filled in all my HFEA forms... crap... how scary!!! xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

*Kezza* - Lovely to hear from you, only been back a short while myself, How was Vietnam? 

*Twinks* - I don't remember the pill part particularly myself - the funny part for me was the stimming bit - when you could've called me Delia! I became a proper little housewife, buying fresh flowers every few days, making chicken soup like it was going out of fashion, thankfully I was only in Sainsburies (and not John Lewis!) when the massive 'nesting' instinct really kicked in... even so I still ended up with a new silky soft stroke-y bedspread, fluffy furry (matching) cushions and some new matching bed linen! I remember Niccad (I think) talking about baking too.. muffins or cookies ?? and others Knitting as if their lives depended on it!  All that to say - as you know - the next stage is just around the corner and each day brings you closer to your own little beans! I was so moved when I read what you did, I think you are truly incredible and an inspiration, and I'll be saying prayers of my own that this is your time!

*Rosh* - On my good (distracted) days I can go all day without noticing a super-cute baby or preggie lady - on other days they are everywhere I turn and I can't escape them! Full marks for your amazing  attitude with regards to the hoards of them you saw on hols! Less than 2 weeks left to go... Use the time to chill out, get plenty of rest, eat well, sleep well, knock the alcohol on the head and feel very virtuous! Let me know your experience at the Lister as we are getting closer to looking at the Private option and ARGC and Lister seem to have the best reputations from all the girlie and their successes here.

*Nicki* - Look's like you'll be ahead of me now. Best of luck for this next cycle, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

*Sleepy* - How's Ireland? Hope you're having a fab time. 

*KatieKate* - How you doing? when do you start? Were you able to get the IUI info you were looking for? I have a number of 'fertility' books which probs have more info - which you'd be welcome to borrow if that'd help?

*Rose *- Hi honey, have you made any decisions or just taking some time to chill out? Hope that things become clearer for you. It's not an easy journey for anyone, but I'm sure you guys will come to the best decision for you both in time. 

*NicNac* - Thinking of you  ... Any news on the funding? 

*Niccad - *  No I've no idea either. Lol. Big love xx

*Scaruh *- How's life? Had any more scans recently? Bet you must be over the moon!

*Tarz* - How's everything progressing? Has the Haematoma finally given up and headed off on its merry way? Sending loads of love and  to both you and beanies. *

Bella* - How's squidge? Has he been having his own world cup and been kicking you (or is that a later development? - have now confused myself with what happens when!!) Summer hols are here wehey!!!
*
Vesper* - Big love to you and Morph... Any more news, scans, updates? Has you and DH taken it all in yet? Bet you're both still on  and you so deserve to be. Big love...
*
PinPin* - Happy Two weeks Birthday to Charlie!!  xx

*Lauralou* - How are Archie and Reece doing? Just read back to hear about your prem labour. Epsom has a great Early pregnancy team who were lovely to me, so I'm sure they are in great hands there. Thinking of you all. 

*Silly* - Go Tigers! Big love to Edith and Emily. Any photos?!?

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

AFM. B*gger. Two months ago I had an ovarian cyst which burst (in Aus) they reckon. Last month got checked out and all looked lovely and healthy with follies of different sizes and a lovely nice thick lining... (but was recommended to chill for a month to give my system time to sort itself out.) This month when FET was due to start... AbsoF  inglutely no ovulation at all. Lining as thin as a pin and no lead follie in sight. Julie then tried to give me an appointment to see Dr Kalu ( I think) in August to chat about it... Er hello... chat about what exactly? (That'd have meant that I wouldn't have been able to start drugs till Sept and poss FET October - ARE YOU KIDDING ME??!?  ) Sorry... deep breath.

So I politely  told her that I'd be delighted to have her or Katie explain that I needed to do a drug cycle instead and we had already had the conversation with DH saying we were happy to do so, and given that I never saw Dr K ever again after the very first initial consultation for either of my two fresh cycles, that I had absolutely no need to see him now! 

After the steam finished coming out my ears, she then suggested I could pop in briefly to see Katie next Tuesday at 8am with a view to getting cracking next month instead... Sigh...

Felt truely pants yesterday as the anti-climax of my body just not playing has undermined my previously bouyant PMA  . 
Today I'm off to see Louise for a lovely massage so shall report back once nurtured and restored to my full feminine calm and loveliness (well the nearest I get to that anyway!)

Big Loves to all and sorry for the RANT  ! At the end of this epic post - a tout a l'heure, au revoir, gros Bisous, and  to all
Rxx
xxx
xxx
xxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

hello girlies,

Rooby - I really have to sympathise with what you are going through at the moment - what a cruel twist of fate! I really hope that your meeting with Katie goes well and that you get the answers you want and can start your next treatment asap!! 

Rosh - Your PMA is inspiring! Hope things are going well for you so far and that the time hurries and up and passes between now and ET - you'll be PUPO before you know it!   

Twinks - how are you feeling? Sorry to hear the pill's been such a nightmare - not long to go now and it will all be a distant memory!! x

Hi to all you other girlies going through or about to start treatment - NicNac, Nicki, KatieKate and Rose. Hope you're all doing well and keeping up the PMA!!       

Hello as well to all the yummy mummies and fellow yummy mummies to be - Bella, Tarz, Pinpin, Liz, Sleepy, Silly, Vesper, Nicaad, Charlie, Samia and Scaruh - hope you're all keeping well! xx

AFM, well I'm just waiting in anticipation for my 21.5 week scan now on 9th August and to feel the baby moving for the first time - I'm told it'll happen any time now!

xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rooby - Sorry things didn't pan out as expected but glad you mentioned to QM about doing a medicated FET. Fingers crossed for you!

Afm - Had my pill scan at the Lister & am all ready to go! Yippee!  Took the last pill last night & just have to wait till af shows up, hopefully around Friday to start injections.  I'm doing the short agonist protocol which means I do my 1st DR injection on day 1 then add in the stimms on day 2.  I've been given 2 lots of stimming drugs Gonal F & something called Merional so here's hoping for a few more eggs this time!  So excited!

Nicki xx


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

Hiya all. 
I hope you can excuse the lack of personal messages, I'm just trying to get my head around what's going on for everyone and also have to use the Internet on my I phone which isn't that practical! 

I hope everyone is well and keeping positive x

I've been surrounded by newly pregnant people this week and feeling pretty down but trying to be positive. We go back to roehampton begin of august to then start injections on day 1 or 2 about 2 weeks after. So scared, and so hopeful. 

Must stop snapping at people and be nicer to DH, what on earth will I be like on the medicines! 

TAke care  
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Rooby – what a nightmare. Why oh why do our bodies not just play ball. Good that you stood up to them though and that it’ll go ahead next month.   I’ve had a few months over the past few years when I’ve not ovulated – no idea why. Having more time to recover from the cyst is never a bad thing though and hopefully the weeks will fly by. How’s work going and your idea? Let me know if you’re around for a herbal tea at some point soon xxx

Nicki – YIPPEE!! No more pill! I hope that AF turns up quickly and that you can start the next stage really soon. So excited for you. I was on a combination of drugs last time too and one of them was merional. Gonal F is pure synthetic FSH I think, whereas merional also contains some LH. They’ll decide how much of each based on blood tests and how much LH you are producing naturally (despite the DR)… This is going to be your time… Praying for loads of nice juicy follies and eggs x

Rosh – not long now… less that 3 weeks and you’ll be DR… Yeah! Bet you’re glad you avoided the pill x

Twins – 3 more days and counting! Tick tick tick...

Kezza – loving the new sausage pic …. Got a good feeling about him sticking around x

Hi Katie Kate - being surrounded by bumps and babies is an absolute nightmare. Not that i can talk now, but I remember feeling that someone was placing them in front of my everywhere as some kind of punishment. It'll be you soon though xx

A-M, LilyM and Grimmy - hope that you're all well 
Big wave to everyone 
Nic xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Girls - Well Af actually turned up this morning so I get to start jabbing tonight! Yippee! 
Tonight only I take 0.5ml of burselin & then tomorrow I add in the Gonal F & the Merional. After 4 days I reduce the Burselin to 0.2mls & next scan will still be next Thurs which would be after 6 days of stimms.

Niccad - Really hoping this is my time! I've already been told to take 300mls of Gonal F & 150 of Merional. I hope this will do the trick, will be happy with anything over 4 eggs!  How are you feeling - still on cloud 9 I imagine!

Hope everyone is ok?!
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Niccad what a GORGEOUS ticker! 

Nicki - quick question but on the Lister paperwork it's totally different to what the DR said? She told me to go 14 days then have a scan - is that similar to you? I'm LP not SP?

Thanks x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh, give the nurses a call as different protocols will have diff scan schedules. The number is on the pink sheet. X


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello Kezza! Just posted a quick message for you on the lister thread


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - Do you mean 14 days on the pill before a scan or 14 days D/R then scan? 14 days on the pill seems fine but wouldn't imagine you would D/R for that long without a scan...?? I found the flow chart they give you quite confusing but found the nurses excellent at explaining things!  Good luck! xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Lovely Ladies, 

Been on a training course for the past 3 days, and have only just got back!! Sooooooooooo tired, so will do personals tomorrow. 

3 more evil tablets to take!!!!!!!!!!!!      

hahaha

Luv to all 

Twinks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey nicki, consultant said 14 days DR then scan sniffing twice a day. QMs was 12 days & scan sniffing 3 times per day?

Rang IVF nurses and they said they will scan me CD3-5 so should have been DR for 10-12 days by then. Scan during AF will be a bit nasty though!x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - I see! Have you started DR yet? I think there are 2 different nasal sprays, one you sniff 2 x a day & the other is done 3 x a day.
I had a scan done there the other day during AF, a bit icky but they're used to it! Like the fact they have en - suite loos in there too!

Twinks - Is it just 2 more days left on the pill now?!  I took my last on Monday night & think the pmt had gone by Tues pm...!  I wonder if these pills are given out as normal contraceptives as I haven't spoken to anyone who hasn't turned completely loopy on them.

Afm - Started my DR injections last night, without the auto injector, & did find it a bit uncomfortable but was probably due to me being so nervous & sticking it in sooo slowly.... Already worrying about tonight as have to do 3...  Also had a naughty glass of red wine last night.... Keep trying to be good but was so good during my 1st 2 unsuccessful goes am now thinking 'what the hell'!

Promise to be sensible though!
xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quickie.  Big hugs to all the Yummy Mummys out there and their little ones   .  OOodles of warm snuggly feelings to all the recent mummies-in-waiting    , Fingers and toes crossed, warm tummies and   to everyone D/R ing, Stimming and starting Treatment soon.  Just remember the CD... 3-2-1-RELAXxxxxxxxxx!

Just reading Niccad's post to Nicki70 about Gonal F and Merional for Stimming - do you have any idea what QM use (Can't find my old paperwork)? Is it just that as NHS they give everyone the same standard drug for stimming whereas at Lister they blood test you to adjust the levels properly according to how you respond?  I'm just wondering if I should be up on possible options for my chat with Katie on Tuesday...

Kezza - are you at the Lister for your FET or QM?  When do you kick off?  Just realised you must be posting on a different thread! Doh.

Afm - totally   confused.  AF started today only 18 days after the start of the last one...? ! ? ! WT$?  Clearly my cycle is up the creek and happy that at least I can speak with Katie about what's going on and when is a good time to start the next go.

Love and   to all,
Rooby
x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

*Rooby *- They have put me on Menopur for Stimming - there was never any conversation or tests to see what would work best, it just seemed that was the norm.

I was on Gonal F for my last cycle - that was with LWC and the Egg Share programme

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Roobs - QM use menophur... and the dose depends on your FSH levels... Not sure how the Lister decide on doses, but ARGC do blood tests everyday and I had a different dose as a result every day (menophur is pretty much the same as merional and gonal F is the same as fostimon)

Does this mean you will be starting really soon??
xxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Nicki - i'm on suprecur which is what i was on at QMs when i was told to sniff 3x per day - so now i'm confused and wondering whether to just do what i did before as i DR'd perfectly?? 

Start DR next Sunday - spoken to work and my line manager is pushing for me to go through occupation health and get put on restricted non-confrontational duties to give myself the best chance - bless him.  It means no prisoners, warrants etc. and sitting on my bum in the office but i think i might just cope with that!!

The NHS drugs i was given are all going out of date - not heard back about funding transfer yet either!x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to butt in and I'm not sure if this helps, but to add to the answers about Rooby's question, QM's usually put you on a relatively low dose of Menopur for stimming, so it's easier to see how you respond to it and they can then up the dose as you have your monitoring scan. This does of course depend on your levels (as Niccad says)
If you have PCOS (not sure if you have), then they will monitor you more closely as there is a higher chance over overstimulating.
I was always told by friends who had had previous IVF cycles there, before me, that the first cycle should almost be treated as a test cycle, to see how your body responds to the drugs - however I think that has changed now and I would bloody hope so, given how long it takes to get a go there and taking into a/c a lot of people only get one shot at a NHS cycle!

Good luck to everyone that is about to begin or is mid-cycle

 to you all!

Liz
x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there - Following on,  QM do only use menopur although I've been told by a few other Drs at different clinics that it is really the best drug & people who didn't respond well on other do with Menopur (usually), unfortunately I don't...  Think they still only use the LP although they were more flexible with me when I didn't want to use the pill on my last attempt.  Not sure how they work out dosage at the Lister but as much as I'm not enjoying doing 2 stimm injections kinda feel it's been tailor made for me. My 1st stim scan won't be till next Thurs which be after 6 days & they also check the estrogen levels & call to get you to up or down the dosage.  Not nearly as full on as at the ARGC but still careful monitoring.

Rosh - Sure you'll DR fine with 2 sniffs but call them if worried.  Sounds like you're going to take up the quietier duties?!  Sounds sensible to me. xx

Afm - Just got caught in a major downpour on my dogwalk - drenched! So thinking hot bath & midsummer murders....!
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oooh Midsummer Murders!!!

I've just been crucified by my Personal Trainer... Need a hot bath!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

rosh- sorry meant to say on my message to you- the sniffer at the lister is a higher strength so hence why you only need 2 sniffs.


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Sooo sorry about my silence, I did try to keep on reading what everyone was up to (and such lovely news from Silly and PinPin!) but I can safely say that I’ve been caught up in such an exciting “whirlwind” ever since the incredible news of my surprise natural BFP!! From the initial wave of surprise and happiness to some very hectic “what to do next” and suddenly having some very firm life-changing deadlines in place it’s been such busy weeks! I certainly don’t want to bore you with all the details but just to say that I managed to find a lovely German gynaecologist who really took a lot of time for my first appointment and checked everything and she was able to confirm after the scan (at 7wks3) that “Bumpchen” (some terrible Dinglish for you, meaning “little bump”) is developing normally and that it is definitely a singleton pregnancy. What really shook me was seeing its heartbeat, it really was beating fast and strong and brought tears to my eyes – where did this little miracle suddenly come from? I am not even suffering any side effects, I haven’t been sick at all, just starting to expand (running out of trouser options, where do you buy yours?) and very hungry and always sleepy. It really is heaven.

Yes my DH was over the moon with it all, it was (like me) almost the last thing he expected, and he is very chirpy and motivated at the moment – he better be because there’s still lots of renovation and other preps on the horizon before due date!

I’m assuming I am now switching to another thread? Apologies but I can’t remember what the rules were for the bumps/non-bumps groups, or was it both? Can anyone pls remind me. Also I am being thick as always with the FF software, I cannot seem to find any mood stamps nor can I find the lovely pregnancy ticker that Niccad et al have, where on earth is it?

Wishing everyone else lots of success and PMA for their treatments,

Hugs, Lili M


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

LilyM - so so lovely to hear from you and glad that all is going well - I've been worrying about you! The pg ladies & Mums tend to post about pg stuff on the bumps and babes thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234804.msg3905407#msg3905407

Re the pg ticker just click on mine and it'll take you to the lilypie website where you can create your own. You then copy the link and go to the profile bit and add it to your signature...

Nic xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Niccad - Hope you dont mind, I followed your instructions re: ticker!! lol 

ONE MORE PILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      - who'd think im counting lol!! 

I need a bit of advice - I have to book a smear test, and i explained to the nurse bout the IVF and what drugs i would be on etc, and she said that although its not ideal timing, she wants to do it before i have egg collection (coz after that, i could be pregnant - her words bless her!!), but she thinks that maybe the hormones could give an inaccurate result. Basically, its my choice - do i have it done and risk a inaccurate result or wait til after the IVF and hopefully 9 months later!! 

How is everyone? Im pleased to see a bit more action on the thread! xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twinks - Yay! Nearly there! 
I think personally that I wouldn't worry about a smear until after the ivf - especially as you may not get a true result...  But that's me & I've never had an abnormal smear so wouldn't worry leaving it a few month (hopefully in your case 9!)
Nicki xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Nicki, thats what the OH said (the conversations we have to have now!!!    ) xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening all!


Sorry I have not been on much in the last 4 weeks (eeeek!) Really don't know where the time has gone. So with a deep breath, I shall do my best!


Twinkerbell - I wouldn't worry about the smear test unless you are high risk (history in family, abnormal smears in past etc) If you do get pregnant you can have it done at your 6 week postnatal check. Good luck with DR tomorrow, get some fruity polos at the ready!


Lili - Great to hear from ou and that all is going well, and yes, what a whirlwind for you, and a dream come true.


Rosh - Good luck with DR next week.


Rooby - Think that the girls have cleared up our menopur question. I was on 2 vials. Sorry to hear that the FET cycle didn't go as planned.


Nicki - Can't believe you are so far through your cycle already, how time flies. Last time I had the head to pay real attention on here you had just had your appointment!


Hey to everyone else, thinking of you all.


AFM - Getting into something of a routine, more like an organised chaos! Managing to go out every day for long walks and shopping etc and loving my girls to bits. Can't wait for some of you to meet them.


All my love to you all, sorry so brief, will now read every day again and keep up better!


SillyBillyMe xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

kezzababes said:


> rosh- sorry meant to say on my message to you- the sniffer at the lister is a higher strength so hence why you only need 2 sniffs.


The sniffer i've got is the same one as QM'S?!?!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

check with the lister then- might be because you are on a different protocol to what i was- just PM'd you back honey. xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend!!

Sending lots of love, luck and babydust to all xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!

I'm at work and just had a slightly deranged woman on the phone demanding she speak to Royalty Protection as she was a member of the British Royal family!!

7 sleeps until i start sniffing! Yipeeeeeee! x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I've been AWOL for a week or so. The last few weeks at work were pretty full on and I haven't been sleeping much due to having to pee at 1am, 3am and 5am!! Just knackered.  Brilliant to see so many people going through treatment again and I'm looking forward to celebrating loads more BFP's super soon!!   

Silly - so lovely to bump into you the other day. The girls were totally gorgeous!!   

Nicnacnoo - How's the new job going?? Any news yet on the funding??    

Rosh - Sounds like you have a brilliant line manager, I would totally take things easy and as stress free as possible to give your body the best possible chance. One week to go until the sniffing - WOOOOOOO!!! 

Lili - So pleased that it's all going well   . As Nic said, we talk about pregnancy related stuff on the other thread, but most of us still post here as well.

Rooby - so lovely to see you posting again and as I said before, great to meet you at the last meet up. Sorry to hear about things not quite going to plan for your FET, super annoying. Am I right in thinking you have an appointment with Katie this Tuesday?? Fingers and toes crossed that you can start next month     as long as your body decides to play ball    Hope the massage helped you as well   Yes, Squidge is really kicking at the moment and it's incredibly reassuring, I'm 23 weeks which is when they can hear the outside world so my DH has been talking to him! 

Nicki - How's the stimming going When's your first scan?? Make sure you keep us updated with your follie count. I'm loving your new relaxed approach - couldn't agree more   

Twinks - so pleased that you are finally off the evil pill!! How are you doing at the mo? Feeling better? Love your Ticker - can't believe EC is only three weeks away - YAY!!!! 

Rose - How are you my lovely??     
Kezza - Best of luck with your FET - hope it's all going to plan     

Katie - not long to go now! August will be here before you know it. I remember how annoying seeing pregnant women were at every turn and how every advert on the TV was baby related when we were going through treatment, BUT it will soon be you. Stay positive and stay focused and you will get your BFP before you know it   

Really sorry if I've missed anyone out   . AFM: still feeling really well, apart from back ache and still feel like the luckiest girl on earth.  Both me and DH have now finished for the summer so we're off to the Yorkshire Dales tomorrow to stay in a lovely B & B and to just chill out.

I'm sending lots and lots of     to all of you who are currently going through treatment.  Would be lovely to have another meet up in a couple of weeks, especially as there as still quite a few people I haven't met.

Bella   xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Nic, thx so much, no wonder I couldn't find tickers on FF, it's elsewhere - could have noticed the Lilypie logo on each ticker, doh...

I've tried setting up the ticker, hope it works. Will introduce myself on the other thread but def want to stay on this one as well, would feel strange without you who knew my journey from the start! Yes really hope we can meet up again soon.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend, hugs L-M


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Been quiet on here lately.  


Greetings from Ireland, having a lovely time even with weather a bit cooler than London!


Tinkerbell - as others have said I wouldn’t worry too much about the smear, think of all the thousands of women that don’t get it done and have no excuse!  You can get it done next year!!


Lili - great to hear from you, as Niccad said was beginning to worry about you, but all looks like it’s going really well.  See you on the other thread!


Silly - great to hear from you and glad you are enjoying the girls.


Rosh - not long now!


Nicki - hope jabbing going well.


Hi to everyone else, hope all going well.


xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey sleepy! lovely piccie of Liam   

Lilli.... gorgeous ticker you have there   

Bella - Have a lovely break away with DH - glad you are feeling well


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello strangers! 

I have had a mad week and a bit so suddenly loads to catch up on!

Twink I spoke to ACU and my nurse as I was due one in March and they all said having a smear test disturbs your cervix and it is better to have at least two months between it and  IVF cycle and if everything goes to plan you can have it done when you need to in 10/11 months... obviously if you're at risk, it's a different conversation but as someone who was/is, they still said wait... Hope that helps

rosh love that you're counting down - fingers crossed

nicki you brave thing! I can't imagine trying to do them without the pen - you go girl! midsummer murders *sigh* have them on record so I can have guilty pleasures while DH out!

rooby are you seeing Katie tomorrow? AF went loopy lala a few times with drugs and stress - sure it'll be fine

margot and jerry how are you? 

kezza how are you doing?

nicnac how goes it?

lilli good to hear from you - still think it was those fish and chips! 

bella yeay no more work!

silly gorgeous girls! look forward to meeting them soon

AFM was offered my dream job last monday - yeay! but runs from sept to may but only one day a week... ummm! spent the week in turmoil with completely conflicting viewpoints but ended up taking it today as DH has offered to be childcare - bless bless bless! just need to work out how to lecture the 8 weeks around birth... ho hum

MS is back yet again in waves but life all good - pretty normal now!

 and PMA to all

 all


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm drowning in weddings so sorry for being away for a week...

Rooby - how did your meeting go today?  Any progress??

Nicki - I can totally empathise about doing injections without the pen, in the end though in a way I preferred it this way as the pen always used to make me jump with that loud clicking noise    how is it all going?

Katie - I think that pg women are always so much more prominent in the summer as I guess they are less covered up!  but it will be your turn soon    

Rosh & Twinks - not long to go........   

Nicnacnoo - really hope you get some news soon, it must be soooo hard having to wait like that

Vesper - congrats on the dream job, and lucky you with your lovely caring DH    

Rose - how is it all going, did you see DR Gyorgy?

Sleepy - hope you're enjoying Ireland

Silly - good to hear from you and lovely pics on ******** btw   

Bella - have a lovely holiday

Niccad - have you sorted our your appt yet?

AFM, really, really busy at work and can't take any holiday   
Had really bad abdominal pains last week which sent me into a panic.  However it seems like everything is ok so trying not to worry.  
A meet up would be lovely, I'm around all summer so pretty flexible on when to meet up 

xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All,

*Rosh* - Nearly there Hun!!

*Bella* - Hope the Yorkshire Dales are Lush!

*Sleepy* - Lovely piccy of Liam! How's the Irish weather??

*Vesper* - Hi Stranger!! How is Morph treating you now?? Well Done on the Job!

*Tarzangal* - U ok hun? Hope the Abdo pains are gone, and you are feeling better xx

*Silly* - How are the gorgeous tigers doing?? Keeping you on your toes? lol

*Rooby* - When's the appt with Katie? Hope you get the news you are after!

*Nicnacnoo* - Hey! How are u?

*Nicki* - U ok hun?

*AFM* - Day 3 of Injections.... Starting to get the headaches now, I think its Pill Withdrawal with a mixture of new hormones.... now waiting for the dreaded AF so i can confirm my baseline scan... Other than that, I am returning to normal after my psychowoman moods on the pill!!!  

Lots of Luv and 

T xxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just a quickie from Me for those who were wondering about my QM complaint. Finally heard back & although apologetic in parts it was basically 'tough poop, you know the rules'. None of the nurses could recall conversations at our appts & the whole matter was investigated by Nick who actually cancelled the cycle in the first place and apparently DR doesn't count as 'half the cycle' according to Ms Bevan. So if I didn't feel like a fat failure before, I sure do now. 

Have been told I need to write another letter to PALS re funding transfer?!x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - That's still cr#p & a complete cop out!  They're such a small team but how convenient that no one can remember your conversation... Grrrr!

Try to draw a line under it now & just concentrate on the wonderful Lister & your cycle - not long now!

Hello to everyone else!

I'm on day 5 of stimms & have a scan this Thurs.  Really nervous that they won't see anything but I do have mild cramps occassionally so hoping something's going on in there!
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Nicki, you are totally right. Hubby was livid when he read the letter & wants to respond but I think, like you, we need to move on. I can argue til the cows come home but I don't need the stress.

Soooo glad you're feeling twinges! Wishing u the best for the scan! The letter knocked my confidence of success a bit but 5 sleeps until we finally start! Make sure you hold the door to first tri open for me!x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicki - best of luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes

Rosh - sorry to hear about that awful letter.  I agree with Nicki that you have more important things to focus on now, I'm not sure you'll get anywhere with it anyway even though it seems terrribly unfair.  Anyway only 4 sleeps to go now!


xxx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Mind if I join in with you lot?

I used to read these boards a long time ago, but stopped as nothing was happening treatment-wise for me and it was soooo frustrating!

Anyway, I finally start the pill tomorrow with a view to first go at IVF hopefully in September.

I have just spent ages reading back on pages and pages of your posts, but its all a bit much to get to grips with and it will take me ages to get to know you all/know your stories, but i'll try my best.

Caroline


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Lovelies!! 

Caroline - Hi and Welcome!! Congrats on starting the pill! The girls on here are really really supportive!!         

Nicki - Good Luck with your scan tomorrow xx 

Rosh - They are taking the    mick!!   

Luv to all xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, welcome Caroline!

There's a few of us going through treatment at the moment, me included but not at QMs. Everyone here is lovely & there seems to be an awful lot of BFPs recently so it's a lucky thread too!
Good luck with the pill - I think we'd all agree it's the worst part - far worse than the injection...!

Twinks - How are you feeling?

Silly - I had a sneaky look at your babies on the other thread & they are just perfectly gorgeous!  

Rosh - Nearly there!

Hello to everyone else, I'll let you know how I get on with my scan tomorrow. Planning on doing a bit of shopping whilst up there (The Lister is just off Sloane Square....!) xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi all, just to keep you up to date. I'm doing my trigger shot tonight and hopefully if he defrosts then I'll have my hatching blast put back in next Wednesday. otd around 7th aug.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have everything crossed for u Kezza.  Didn't realise it's a whole week between trigger & FET though.  xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Caroline B – welcome back and good luck with the first pill popping today. Most of us on here have a real aversion to the pill as it sent us all a bit loopy   so we look forward to your rants about it…

Nicky – good luck with your scan today – praying you’ve got a lovely crop.   Enjoy the shopping

Kezza – how did the trigger go? Is he being defrosted today? If so then I will be praying for the sausage    

Rosh – I’m still so angry about how you’ve been treated by QM. Have you thought about writing to the PCT rather than to QM? I do think it’s best to let it go at the moment – you have more important things to deal with, but I’d hate for someone else to go through the same trauma as you so hope you write in a few months time when you’re growing a nice little Lister bump   

Twinks – how are you getting on? I hope AF has started and you’re all booked in for your baseline x

Katie – how are you getting on? When do you have your scans etc?

Rooby – how was your appointment with Katie? Are you going ahead this month instead or waiting til next? 

Rose – hey sweetie. Any decisions made? Did you see Dr Gorgy?? Doesn’t he look like Fabio Cappello!

Big wave to everyone else
Nic xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls!

Just a quickie, things seem to be going well so far! Phew!
I have 4/5 good size follies on my right ovary & 1 good sized follie & a few smaller on my left that'll hopefully catch up. Perfect womb lining too.
They did think they'd found a polyp though & started to panic a bit but they got one of the doctors to have a look & he said it was nothing to worry about.
So back up on Monday & been told to just carry on as before.

How is everyone else?
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Nicki70 - FAN-BLOOMING-TASTIC news regarding your scan! hurrah!   How long do the scans tend to take at The Lister and are they quick or do they keep you waiting?

Niccad - my letter did go to Kingston PCT and then i had to sign authorisation/release for them to submit it to QMs.  I also sent it to PALS so now i'm a bit confused about doing all that again?? It's fine... i'm be preggers by the end of the summer and all will be good with the world  

Kezza - not long now! Yipeeeeee! How come they wait so long between putting frostie back?

Caroline - welcome to the thread! We were all QMs girls at one point or another and it is definitely a nice lucky thread! Good luck with your cycle   

Twinks - ah psycho woman! how lovely! The pill sent me totally loopy and the Suprecur just topped it up.... i still recall chasing my cat round the house hurling abuse at him because he bit me!  

TG - hope you are well   

AFM... not long to go now! Kind of excited! Had a wobble yesterday after the letter thinking of what i could have done different to make sure it works BUT, i'm guessing just about everyone on this thread could have done something different - so long as you are happy and healthy it's the best you can do.  I'm just thinking i'll be preggers in 6 weeks... you've gotta have faith!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - Absolutely definately you're gonna be pg in 6 weeks! As will I & everyone else doing tx at the moment!

I wasn't there too long day, arrived 15 mins early but was seen for my scan straight away. Had to wait a bit for my blood test where the nurse told me to carry on as normal with the stimms unless I hear from them by 7pm tonight. Then had to wait for another 10 mins whilst they got a Dr to check my scan for a Polyp. So was there for around an hour - not long really!

When is your scan?
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Nicki,
No scan booked yet. Start sniffing Sunday, AF is due next w/e & I was told to call on CD1 for a scan on CD3/4, should be 2 weeks time then hopefully stimms starting! I feel pretty excited!x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya, 

Just a quick one from me coz i am feeling rubbish today!! Think i have caught the snot bug of my lovely godson!!   

AF started yesterday - so baseline deffo booked for next wednesday then hopefully onto Menopur. 

Had a duvet day today, and plan the same for tomorrow so will hopefully be feeling better by the weekend. 

Hope you are all well!! 

Luv T xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey Ladies,


Wow everyone is back in fine form!!  It was really quiet for a while and it is so lovely to hear all about how things are going for everyone.


Welcome Caroline!  The ladies on here are I think the main reason for me staying (vaguely) sane during this journey...  Feel free to rant, rave, lurk, you name it - whatever you need from us, let us know and we'll do whatever we can.



As I am just off for another lovely Mayan Tummy massage with Louise, followed by scan with Katie, I apologise that I haven't time too respond to people individually.  Will do so as soon as poss.  Although that's totally why I love you guys as so many people have  already shared wise words in response to other people's posts that I know that's all taken care of.

Also have my best mate over this weekend for the first time since she didn't want to come and support me through the results of ICSI round 2 back in November... Background: My family and DH's family both live in different countries, so I asked her to come and either share in the good news with us, or help us take our minds off things and to give DH some time for him to heal too without having my need to talk about it constantly.  I explained to her that I really needed to be able to talk about it with someone other than DH and that it was a really big deal for me.  However she decided not to come the day before as apparently it made her feel sad that she wasn't married and so didn't want to come spend time with us as we are happily married... er... yes twisted I know....  So I'm hoping to put all that behind us this weekend, but there'll be no talk of treatment and maybe I'll throw in a couple of arguments with DH - just to make her feel less uncomfortable about our situation in comparison to hers... Hmmmmmphhh!

So  sorry for the Me me me...  Anyhoo quick update - scan today (Day 9) will let us know whether Natural FET is poss or definitely out of the question.  It was too late when I saw Katie on Tuesday as was already Day 6 of following cycle cos of wierd 18 day cycle thingy and too late to order drugs.  Likely situation is we'll book FET cycle today for next month and get drugs ordered etc.  Only small issue is that DH's french parents and sisters will be with us for three (3!) weeks of August, but I reckon it is never a perfect time and we really don't want to put things off any longer...

Big love and   to all.
A less self-obsessed post to follow soon!!
Rooby
x
x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck Rooby! xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all - it's the weeeekend! woohoo!

Thanks to everyone who responded to my Qs on drugs.  Katie has gone through what I'll be doing and of course with FET there's no stimming to be sdone in any case - duh!  I'll go straight to the sniffing (suprecur) (no pill) and have something called 'Oestradiol Valerate' at the same time with Cyclogest to follow until week 14 of pregnancy, if I do the medicated cycle.  

If the Natural goes ahead then Katie said I wouldn't even get cyclogest for afterwards as my body would do it all naturally - what do you guys reckon?  I was actually thinking that last time the Bridge sent me a prescription for additional cyclogest as the ones QM gave me were running out, and maybe I'll ask them to do the same this time??

Big love to you all, whatever you are up to and plenty of   
Rx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

rooby- i'm doing non-medicated FET with the lister. Apart from the steriods and clexane I'm on, the other drugs are

ovitrelle trigger on day 14 to make sure I ovulate.
cyclogest on day 17 onwards twice per day.

So I think that most clinics like to monitor a natural one more than QM's so they can make sure it/they go back in at the right time. 

I'm having my blast put back in on Wednesday


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your kind welcomes.

Well two pills down and i'm not not loopy(ier!)yet, but I was on it for a very long time before TTC so hopefully should be OK, fingers crossed. 

Am dreading sniffing and injections though cos they are both new to me.   

Anyway, yay for the weekend, hope you all have great ones.

Caroline x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello my lovelies!!!

So sorry for my absence, have been so busy with my course, and have been away residential for the last bit, ony got back yesterday afternoon, however I am now qualified!!!  I have pips!!!!!!!

My computer keeps freezing (damn modern technology) so cant catch up on the news properly, I hope everything is going well for everyone

DH has had to fly to Scotland today (I get back now he's gone!!) as his Dad has been ill, very long story and a total nightmare to be honest.  Both been so stressed with everything lately.

No news on funding since Mr Kalu wrote to the PCT, think I'll give a tinkle if no news by the end of the week.

So sorry I am unable to do personals, let me know how you all are.

Thinking of you all and sending love xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies - FF has officially given up on me - no email updates for weeks! 

Glad to see you are all doing well and will try and change my settings so i can keep more up to date.

For the moment  to all and much     to all those on the magical mystery drug journey

 all


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Morning lovelies

Clearly this is not a good writing day so I though I'd catch up on the personals a bit - it is however a good day for crumpets and golden syrup - mmmm.

*TG* how are those nasty pains - all gone yet? 

*Twink* how are the drugs going? Psychowoman back yet? Doing a little follie dance for you      Hope the duvet days have fixed up the snot gremlin 

*Rosh* if you can take a deep breath and move on, you go girl! it's so hard letting go of all the disappointment and anger and stuff but hey, after my growl with them, everything is now going well - maybe it's a hump to get over and be ready for the happy times!   

*Nicki* crossing my fingers for you      also need shopping details - what did you get? 

*Caroline* welcome! this lot really rock - I would have gone completely barking if they weren't here to support and cajole when necessary! 

*kezza*    really hope this works out for you  

*niccad* how are you doing? hope the wardrobe is still going strong there! 

*rooby* isn't it weird how people react? I'm really worried about my best friend and her man at the mo and was chatting to a mutual friend who told me to stop comparing everyone to my perfect life... you what? which definition of perfect are you looking at!!! Hope that it has all worked out and she has chilled a bit! 3 weeks of family - man you're brave! In terms of cyclogest - I've done the reading and got really close to getting an extra prescription - the side effects were terrrible though and depending on who you read, there isn't a huge amount of reason to take them unless your corpus luteum is breached... if you would feel more positive though, what harm can it do?   

*nic* pip pip! how exciting! well done! fingers crossed for the PCT to write soonest 

Right I think that's now up to date!

AFM trying to write a chapter for my thesis and just can't get the flow going hence crumpets. Tiredness and MS fading away (at last!) and scan on Wed so fingers crossed we're in to the next stage next time I post. Poor hound has just come in season so have very confused and tired puppy leaving blood stains everywhere - it's good practice I guess....

 and  to all and remember to laugh lots - it's good for the soul, the skin and helps with conception!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

just a quick one to say - Rooby - hello... I'd take cyclogest if I was in your shoes. There's no harm to taking it.... I'm praying that natural can go ahead   

Kezza - will be   for you on wednesday xxxx

Hello to Rosh, Caroline, Twinks, Nicky, Nicnac and everyone else


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls - Just been for my scan appointment & EC all set for Thursday! Yippee!
Can't believe how quickly those last 12 days of stimming have gone! So hoping to get a better crop than at my last 2 goes.  Have been told everything looks perfect & eggs have grown lots since last week including the tiddlers - I'll be happy with anything over 3 but praying for more.
Also been given Gestone & clexane for the 2ww - have heard they're painful - anyone used them before & are they really that bad?!

Good luck to Rooby & Kezza & Twinks & everyone else who got tx this week. Lots of luck .
Nicki xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya Girls, 

Just a quick one from me, as feeling rather run down and wore out!! Its probally my fault - trying to balance a very hectic full time job with all the emotions of treatment - one was obviously going to give, so took a couple of days outta work to recup and top up on the good old Vitamin C!!     (I'm sure a huge glass of rosé would do the same!!   ) 

Anyhoo - Have my baseline on Wednesday!! its madness that i havent been to QM since March! Its all been a waiting game, then all of a sudden its here!!) 

I have also been having major cravings for a cigarette!! It's wierd, i went through all this when i gave up, then all of a sudden its back again with a vengence   . 

Oh well, am off to feed my cigarette cravings with................... CHOCOLATE!!!    

Luv 2 all xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - good luck for the base line   

Nicky - I'm still on clexane & gestone. Clexane is a small needle and injected into your tummy at the side. I just pinch an inch at my knicker line. It can sting and some of the needles are a lot easier than others. I have spring loaded ones now which give me far less bruises. The syringes are pre-filled so easy to use. You will get some bruises - I've had some monsters! It's normal as it's a blood thinner so of course blood can flow easy straight to wear you put the needle in - hence big bruise! 
Gestone- well this one looks really scary as it's a big needle! You'll have to get DH to do it as it's in your backside. The nurse at my GP showed DH how to do it the first time. He has to put the needle in (although it's a massive needle it surprisingly doesn't hurt - i've since learnt that there are no pain receptors below your skin) and then pull the plunger back a bit too make sure he's not hit a vein and then inject slowly - it needs to go into muscle. It's oil-like so takes a bit of pressure to push the plunger in. I have a lovely one pager on how to do it if you have a fax number... I've also managed to do it in my leg when DH has been away. Not so nice but bearable... just... 
good luck xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Niccad! I haven't told DH yet that he'll be doing the super scary looking Gestone ones yet! It really doesn't hurt?  All the nurses at the Lister kept saying 'you poor thing' when I mentioned I was doing the Gestone this time...
The Clexane is in a pre filled syringe so hope they won't be too bad.
How come you're still taking both? xx

Twinks - Good luck for you baseline on Wed, stay away from the ****!! xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Dont worry all - i will not give in to the ciggies!! It was horrible enough giving them up the 1st time round!!       

xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

twink that is quite random! my mum hasn't smoked in 45 years and only craves them when she's in church... methinks it speaks of a mis-spent youth!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is well!

Where has the time gone? All those lovely pregnancy tickers! Feels like it was only yesterday that you guys got your BFPS! 

Twinks - best of luck for your baseline scan hun    

Nicki70 - how you feeling?

AFM... sniffing is going well, less side effects than last time so feel okay apart from a headache.  Work have been fab putting me on restricted non-confrontation duties however my Detective Sergeant has seen this as an excuse to load me up on crimes to investigate... i shall be dribbling shortly but at least he is off from Wednesday for a week! hurrah!  So AF is due this weekend and baseline scan will be next week... How scary!!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Rosh - That's come round quickly! Glad you're feeling ok. I'm fine thanks, just can't wait for EC, tummy is feeling very sore now! Xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Awww Nicki you poor thing! If i respond okay, when will i start to feel uncomfortable? I may have to do something with work to be on the safe side!

Has anyone ever known The Lister to give auto injectors out for menopur?x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - It's been different with all 3 cycles on my 1st two it took around a week to feel much going on but this time I could really feel things 'happening' after my 2nd stimms jab! Kind of AF type cramps, I also got a bit bloated at this point but seems to have settled a bit.
Re the auto injector I was told not to use it - think it was something to do with the needle sizes but really don't fret as the needles are absolutely tiny & you don't notice them. xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

At this rate i'll be getting you to come to my house and do my injections! ha ha
Figure i'll take myself upstairs for some 'quiet time'... don't want DH doing the jabs anymore!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Whoa! Trying to keep up in and amongst nappies and bottles and baths!


Nicki - Good luck for EC, really keeping everything crossed for you, we have a lot of third time luckies on here!


Rosh - Well done on the sniffing! And good luck with your baseline scan next week, that has come around so quickly!


Twinks - Good luck for your scan on Wednesday, keeping everything crossed.


Vesper - Mustn't work too hard now........


Caroline - Welcome back to the thread! Glad the pill popping is going well, and there is still time to go loopy loo!


Kezza - Have been thinking of you, all the best luck in the world for the transfer.


Rooby - I'm with others and would definitely take cyclogest, won't do any harm........


Hi ho to everyone else!


AFM - The tigers are 5 weeks today! Daddy (forgotten what his real name is) has gone back to work today and it really han;t been all to bad, perhaps they are behaving well because they knew I was nervous. All feeds have gone well and they have slept well. Reflux seems to be correcting itself with Gaviscon and now able to cut down on the amount we are giving. Both girls now in bed snoozing away! Which means time to post (so really can't be all that bad!)


Lots of love to all, thinking of you always xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lovely to hear how you are doing Silly - the girls are so well behaved!! In my office we have 3 sets of twins and only 1 are IVF - all are boys and all are a handful! The parents that i work with have told me that girls are so much easier!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicky - honestly - it's not that bad - just looks really scary. It hurts when the needle breaks the skin and as it's a thicker needle it hurts slightly more than the tummy ones, but you get used to it. I think i'll only be on it for another week or so. I'll be on clexane until week 34 i think.

Everything is moving along nicely for you girls... really praying for a load of good news in August & September    

Rosh - you'll get used to the injections... It becomes second nature after the first few xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Niccad! 
Starting to panic that I may not get to ET now, that I should have waited to buy the drugs - need to find some more pma!
Trigger shot tonight at 9.30 then injection free day tomorrow - Yippee!

Good luck to Twinks for your baseline tomorrow & Kezza for your FET. xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Feel bad that I've not posted in ages but comforted to see that despite being a bad FF that I am not quite forgotten. Not a lot happening with me except to say I've booked some consultations with the lister, argc and crm London for mid august and will take it from there. DP and I have decided to try au natural in earnest until the next ( and possibly last) cycle in the hope of a miracle but I guess only time will tell...

Wanted to say huge congrats to all recent bfps, especially tv and niccad, both long awaited and well deserved!! Here's hoping DP and I will have something similar to celebrate sometime soon. 

Kezza - have pm'd you but all the best of luck for tomorrows FET!!!

Until next time. 

A-M


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All.....

Great to hear from you A-M,    natural brings you your miracle xxx

Silly - Glad all is going well and the girls are being good, lots of love to you all! xxx

Just want to say GOOD LUCK to Kezza, Vesper and Twinks for tomorrow, shall be thinking of you all and    for positive news all round xxx

Lots of love and best wishes to everyone else xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Lovelies, 

Rosh - How's the sniffing going? 

Kezza - Hope today went well 

Nicki - How has your injection free day been? 


Tarzangal, Vesper, Niccad, Nicnacnoo, Rooby, Silly -   

AFM - Baseline went perfect, lining and ovaries all quiet and doing what they are supposed to be doing!! Had my first shot of Menopur today with Katie (and that scary looking auto-injector!!) Am on 2 vials a day (150??) and still 0.5 of buserlin til next wednesday, then another scan. 

Anyone i have forgotten - Sorry - I blame the drugs   

Its hard keeping up with everyones progress!! Such an amazing thread though!!!!! 

Luv to all xxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Twinks - Glad it all went well & you've graduated to stimming! Sounds like they expect you to respond well so don't forget the hot water bottle on the tummy from now on!

Afm - Yes, injection free day today &a very early start tomorrow!
We're taking the train to & from The Lister & as we have to be there for 7am it means a 5.10am train & 4am alarm clock!  
Had a scare today as DH had forgotten to move money from our savings account to our current account & they said it would be 2 - 3 days before it reaches our account.  We have to settle the bill though with The Lister before EC so though no problem we'll use his credit card - only DH has mislaid that! Rang credit card people who said no worries we'll transfer the money into your current a/c - it'll only take 5 working days to reach it!  Panic panic panic, but luckily my Mum has come to the rescue & has lent us the money, she paid it today so thank God EC can go ahead! Good old Mummy!
Will let u know how it goes! Can't wait!
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey all!

Twinks - fantastic news re the stimms - was it okay? not to painful?  Well done! Very exciting stuff!

Nicki - talk about traumatic! Glad the money is sorted now though and then a very early start to be PUPO!   

AFM... sniffing going well, a few tears today but other than that i feel so much more human than last time - think the lack of BCP and being happier with the clinic is making a HUGE difference which is great.  AF is due in a few days and then i'll be ringing The Lister Monday to book my scan - i'll have been DR 12 days by Thursday so reckon i should be jabbing myself before next weekend! Hurrah! xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Nicki - What's the hot water bottle all about Does it help? Wishing you all the luck in the world for 2moro - early start though!!   
The stimms didnt hurt really, got in a bit of flap doing it in my leg, coz im used to doing it in my belly (more flab!!!   ) More like a little sting than anything else, I'm so used to doing D/R injections, rather than sniffing, so im used to pricking myself - had to do it myself coz OH is needle phobic! Even though he has 4 tattoos - WIMP!!!!!     

Rosh - hope AF behaves and turns up when its supposed too!! 

T xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

The hot water bottle is to help to encourage the follies to grow! I've had mine permanently attached to my tummy for the last 2 weeks! Also was told to drink 2 litres of water & 1 of milk which I haven't got even close to but have tried! xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nicki does milk really help? Can I add Nesquik?!

Twinks, AF has always turned up in time but it'll be sods law she's late this time! No worries though, what's another day eh?!x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've drinking lots of banana nesquick & hot chocolates! Guess it just helps with the protein intake.


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

I have been reading but haven't posted for a while!  Just want to say good luck to all those who are in the middle of treatment.

Nicki - Good luck for EC tomorrow!  Fingers crossed it will be 3rd time lucky.  I am sure it will be!  I drank lots of hot chocolates and chocolate milkshakes aswell when I was going through treatment because of my hyper stimulation.  I also drank pineapple juice and ate yoghurt coated brazil nuts after the ET.  I read somewhere that pineapple juice and brazil nuts helped with implantation so who knows whether it makes a difference but it didn't do any harm.  I also read that you shouldn't eat pineapple as that can bring on labour but juice is ok.  Anyway I will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Rosh - Hope AF arrives soon and you can go for your baseline.  Hope the rest of your cycle goes well!!

Twinks - I did the water bottle too and even found it helped to put on my leg before I injected!  Good luck!!

Nicnacnoo - Hope you hear about your DH's funding soon.  It must be frustrating having to wait but hopefully it will be good news when you finally do hear back.

Good luck to everyone else too.  I will keep looking back to see more BFP's!

Charlie xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys!

Very happy today, despite the horrid letter QMs sent me re our cancelled treatment, PCT sent me a letter full of apologies & have transferred funding to Epsom & St Helier. With any luck we won't need it & I'll be preggers this time next month but it's just a food feeling that it's been recognised QMs treated me like poop! Hurrah!

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great news Rosh!

On the train home now from The Lister where we managed to get 9 (yes that's 9!) eggs! So QMs na na na naaaaa naaaaaa!

Am very happy with that result as I only had 5/6 good sizes follies & a few smaller. Dr Wren stopped by to say of the 9 2 are very definately too immature but we have 5 good ones & another 2 are maybes.

So please please please let them fertilise - won't know till around 10am tomorrow but will be happy with 2/3 (more would be amazing...)

Love to all - will do a proper catch up soon. x
Nicki xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Fab news Nicki   fingers crossed for them all fertilising

Rosh - well done on getting more funding through and being transferred. As you say though, you hopefully won't need it!   

Liz
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nicki I'm totally stoked for you, job well done! Bring on the fertilisation report so you can be a PUPO Princess! Hurrah xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki -     9 is fantastic - especially after what you've been through. YIPPEEE!!! Hopefully 7 good embies tomorrow and lots of choose from. I'm sooo pleased for you. This is your time... 3rd time lucky!!!   

Rosh - love that PCT have come back with such a great letter, not that you'll need it, but at least you know you've made your point, they've listened and they've reacted. 

A-M - lovely to hear from you.Wishing you lots of luck for TTC naturally xxx

Grimmy - not sure if you're still reading but hope you're doing ok. Think about you all the time & hope you have a plan going forward. Would love to hear from you

Big love to all
Nic xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Niccad - ticker is looking FAB! Look at you... nearly in 1st tri! Hurrah!!! xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!

Twinks - So pleased scan went well for you!!  Jab sounds mean, hope they are going ok! x

Nicki - Woo hoo!  9 eggs is great!  Made up for you hon! x

Rosh - I'm really pleased you got that letter, the acknowledgement is the least you deserve.  Fingers x this is a new start with fresh hope for you x

Pix - Great to hear from you, hope you are well x

AFM.....FINALLY!  Yes FINALLY!!!!!!  Got a call from QMR yesterday, the PCT have agreed to fund DH hormone treatment!!!  We go on the 17th to be shown/get the drugs and regime.  I cried I dont mind admitting!!  I thought it would never happen.  Now all we have to do is    the hormones stimulate some swimmers.  PLEASE let it work!!!

Anyways, lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nicnacnoo - Yippee! You must be so so happy! Really hope this works for you - what a long wait to hear though! xx

Afm - Have hardly had any pain this time from EC - last 2 times hurt like mad! Now just have to wait to hear how many - if any - have fertilized. Fingers & toes crossed. xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - will be logging on all morning to see how many embies you have....     there are a nice bunch xxxx

Nicnacnoo.... YIPPEE on the funding. I was just thinking about you last night (random) and how long you'd been waiting... Great great news... and not too long to wait..


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Girls - Just got the call & we have 5 embyros!Yippee!!  So so happy!
2 of the remaining 7 weren't suitable for ICIS but the others were & seem to be going well.  So ET provisionally set for Sunday but if all going well we can try getting them to blast & having them put back on the Tuesday.  
Grow embies grow!

Chat soon!

Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

5 embies is fantastic... Go embies go... grow grow grow... xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't posted as much as I'd like to this week. Was on holiday in Yorkshire last week and it's been chaos this week due to Operation Nursery; plumbers in to move radiators, painting and all sorts going on! We were living in our bedroom at one point as everywhere was so full of boxes    We have to get the flat ready by sunday as we're doing a house swap in Cornwall next week - we're nearly there, but still lots to do!

I'm so pleased to see that there's been loads of good news on here the last few days - brilliant stuff!   

Nicki - I couldn't be happier for you   9 eggs is fantastic and 5 suitable for ICIS is AMAZING!! You deserve some dancing bananas for that      I will be praying that they grow big and strong. Another woman who has proved QM's wrong   

Nicnacnoo - WOOOOOOOO!!!      Yaay for the funding FINALLY coming through - wonderful news!!!!

Rosh - So happy that you also FINALLY got an apology from the PCT and that the funding can be transfered. I know that you won't need that second go   , but good to know it's there if you need it xx

Twinks - Fab news on the baseline scan and starting your stims   

With regards to what to recommend for stims & 2 week wait, I had a glass of milk and pineapple juice each day (but not together - yuck!), lots of healthy organic veg and at least two portions of organic chicken a week. Did the hotwater bottle thing a few times (don't forget no hot baths during 2WW!) and generally kept my tummy nice and warm during the 2WW.  I think the best advice is after ET is to stay as relaxed and chilled as possible and having the week off after EC really, really helped as I was so mentally and physically knackered by that point (my stims scans were very up and down).  Highly recommend getting lots of comedy DVD's or sitcoms out to watch during the 2WW as I think laughter is brilliant medicine.

BIG HELLO to everyone else and I really do think there will be another wave of BFP's super soon - YAAY!!!!

Bella    xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello ladies, 


Had to come out of hiding to do a little dance for Nicki and her FIVEembies... such fantastic news woooohooooo!!! 


          



Nicnacnoo – I think you deserve a little dance too, massive congratulations on finally getting the funding for your DH, AT LAST!! 


      



Rosh – Well done on getting your funding transfered but like you say, hopefully you won't be needing it!!   


Twinks – Good luck with stimming, you'll be PUPO before you know it!   


Hellllllooooooooooooooo everyone else, sorry I've been so rubbish at posting, I've been trying to keep reading to see how you all are and think of you all often. I've been so lucky to have been so busy since leaving my comfy permanent job at the beginning of the year but I know I'm going to need to slow down soon, I can't keep huffing and puffing here there and everywhere, it's going to be time to put my puffy feet up soon and then I will be a regular poster again, promise.


Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

Mini - good to hear you (and your puffy feet!) are doing very well!

Bella - Hey! OMG operation nursery sounds fantastic - how very exciting! My sister is currently getting hers ready and getting some nesting actions going on   

Nicki! - fantastic embie news! Go little embies! Go!  Mummy needs a five-a-side football team!     And i also learnt something... i didn't realise that The Lister do EC/ET at the weekend!

NicNac - awesome news that the funding is finally going through - full steam ahead, Preggo before crimbo!   

Charlie - hope you are doing okay hun   

Twinks - hope you are doing okay hun and the stimms are going good - not long until the next follie scan!   

xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you all so so much for your kind words!!!!  You are all so lovely and I'm so grateful for your support xxx

Nicki - Woo hoo!!!  5 embies is great!  xxx

Lots of love, hugs and best wishes xxx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Great news Nicki.

I'm off to Eygpt for a week's hol so won't be able to keep up with posts, but look forward to catching up on my return.

caroline


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

Nicki - woo hoo for 5 embies!!       That's fantastic news!  I shall look forward to logging on and seeing that you are PUPO!  Hope all goes well with the ET!

Nicnacnoo - I am sooooooooo pleased the funding came through!!!  Woo hoo for you too!       It's not long until the 17th and things can start moving for you! Yippee!

Rosh - Great news about your funding!  I'm sure you will be preggers and won't need it but it's good to know it's there.  Hope your sniffing is going well and you AF has arrived.

Good luck to everyone!

Charlie xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Ladies!


Nicki -         more of the good old dancing bananas! Well done on the five embies!


Nincnacnoo - Great news on the funding!


Rosh - Same as Nicnacnoo, great news!


Twinks - Hope all is well with stimming!


Lots of love xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls!

Just heard from The Lister & we still have 5 embies going strong! 4 are grade 1 8cell & the other is grade 1 7cell - can't quite believe it!
The embryologist said she wouldn't be able to choose between them today so we're going to blast & ET will be Tues at 12.40pm - OMG! Never made it past a day 2 transfer before!
Happy happy happy!
Nicki xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki that's wonderful news!!!! Congratulations!!!! GO EMBIES!!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - great great news that you're going to blast.... YIPPEE!! xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

YEEEEYYYY  Nicki!!!!  Thats great news!!  Thrilled for you!  Lets hear it for those embies !!!!!!!!  xxxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nicki - Congrats on going to blast!     What a fab set of embies you've got there!!!  I have a good feeling about this cycle!!  Lots of luck for Tues!!  Charlie xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Wowwee Nicki! This is wonderful news! Good luck for tomorrow!


Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Nicki - excellent news - so happy for you!      

Best of luck for Tomorrow - I had Dr Wren for my ET - she was SO lovely! x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dr Wren did my egg collection & yes she is lovely!

Getting nervous now - so worried that something's going to go wrong with my embies & they don't make it to blast.
Must stay positive! xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't worry Nicki, you and your lovely blasts will be completely fine!! 

I know exactly what you mean though  - on our way to the Lister for ET I made DH "promise" me about 50 times (at least!) that I would have at least one blast! Sounds ridiculous I know but then I blame it on the drug cocktails I had whizzing through me at the time! 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon as I munch on my sandwich at lunch....!xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - I felt exactly the same, but I know they don't check them day 4 as at the morula stage you can't tell anything. My ET was put back a few hours and I completely panicked thinking none of them had made it to blast... You'll be absolutely fine. You have a good batch that were great on day 3 so you're absolutely going to have some blasts... This is going to work!!!


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

just a quickie from the phone

nicki am so so so pleased for you - loads of eggs, loads of embies, loads of blasts - will have fingers crossed for you tomorrow - little embie dances for you in my head! have you discovered gu hot chocolate? think I had 3 big cups a day! 

rosh yeay for a proper apology

nic yeay for funding

it's my birthday so off out for a pizza and film after a marathon bbq yesterday - 9 and a half hours!

 all


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicki - just wanted to say a big GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, I ams so happy at how well this cycle is going for you, you really deserve this and this IS your time   

Nicnacnoo & Rosh - such great news on your funding, again, you both really deserve this and have been so patient although Rosh, you won't be needing it now   

Vesper - Happy Birthday!

xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey all!

Vesper = HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  Hope you are having a lovely day    xxx

Nicki - Wishing you the very BEST of luck for tommorow...  for you xxx

Lots of love to everyone else, thanks again for all your kind words xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Nicki - wanted to wish you the best of luck for today PUPO Princess!

Vesper - Mmmmm Gu hot chocolate! Hope you had a fab b'day!

Hope everyone else is good   

Quick question - my friend in Boston gets 3 embies put back on a 3-day transfer and 2 put back at blast stage - why don't we put 2 back at blast stage and what is the increase in success?? My friend asked and it got me wondering!!

AFM.... well she is NEVER late and here i am... getting on for 3 days late! Damn it! Hoping she turns up in the next 24 hours else there will be no scan and stimms for me this week and i want to come off the sniffing as i'm getting a bit fed up of spewing in the morning! DE-LIGHTFUL!  I guess it's all good practice for when i become octomum


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - an AF dance for you....      I had 2 put back at blast stage!

Nicki - thinking of you today... so excied for you   

Pea - happy birthday for yesterday. Hope you had a lovely time xx

Twinks and Roobs - how are you both getting on? 
x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - AF always seems to get delayed by the sniffing, I had the same on every IVF - I'll do a (gentle) AF dance for you....

Nicki- ??


xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Girls - i'm jumping up and down on the spot to see if it works... i think that perhaps by tonight it will!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a quickie - we have 2 blasts on board!! So so happy! 1 is a 5AA the other a 5AB which means they're hatching! 1 more still going hopefully will be frozen - will know more tomorrow. Yippee! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - Perfect great news. Hatching blasts - YIPPEE and 5AA!!! That's fantastic. You must be absolutely over the moon. Now sit back, relax, put your feet up, watch some comedies and start repeating the mantra 'I am pregnant, this has worked'. I found Zita West really really good throughout the 10 day wait. When is your OTD? 
So happy for you xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

nicki yeay yeay! excellent news. I second niccad's zita west - made it feel real and kept me positive. Fingers crossed and look after your lovely pupo-ness xxx

rosh fingers crossed    AF dance for you my sweet!


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey ladies, there has been so much fantastic news on here lately!

Nicki - 2 amazing blasts onboard - so excited for you!     Yay lady you are PUPO!

Rosh - Come on AF!   a little dance to encourage her along! Nearly there!  Yay for NHS progress too.


Twinks - Hope the choc does the trick - I can highly recommend Monty Bojangles chocolate truffles (from Waitrose) - Yummmmmmy.
Nicnacnoo - Yay for the funding for DH.    that his swimmers respond.

Kezza - How's the 2ww?  When is your OTD?     

Caroline - have a great time away.  Some of the girls on here are so incredible and a constant source of support.  We all use FF differently.  I come and go as otherwise I tend to go a bit OTT and forget that I have a life to lead as well as this journey to have a baby!  

A-M - I know what you mean about the au naturel attempts. We gave it a go for the 9 months between treatments, no luck, but it was good for us as a couple to stay close and keep things relatively 'normal'!


Go all you lovely preggers ladies and all you mommies out there!  

Vesp - Happy belated birthday for yesterday.  How was it without drinking??!?

Niccad - you are such an amazing woman! and in particular with those injections...  12 weeks now yippee!!     Any small sense yet that your dream really is coming true??

Silly - you sound so calm - what an inspiration!  Go tigers!

Mini - How ARE you? Hope DH and bean are also doing well.  

Pinpin - Hope life as a mum is as amazing as you always dreamed it would be.  Would love to meet your little one!

Bella - Yay for Squidge!  

Tarz - how are the beans doing?

Charlie - Lovely to hear from you

Big Hi to Grimmy, Toffeecat and everyone else


Niccad/ Vesp / silly - thanks for all the advice re: Cyclogest - will speak to one of the team at the Bridge and ask them for prescription...

AFM - I saw Nick at the Bridge recently as he has a TCM (Chinese Medicine)  approach to conception - it's all about your yin/yang balance.  I've  started charting my BBT (Basal Body Temp) as he needs a couple of months  of charts to diagnose what's going on.  I will be looking at chinese  herbs to get my body in optimal balance and health as my next step post  FET, if we then need to consider going private.    But anyhow here's fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow.  If all goes well I'll be 2ww'ing with Nicki.

I'm quite looking forward to my 45 mins of  accupuncture with him before the FET tomorrow if the snowbabies defrost okay.  
Not sure what I'll do with myself if they don't.  Struggling a little bit today with PMA and     
    Please let them thaw okay.  We'll see tomorrow morning what the situation is and if there is anything to put back.  I know that one was better than the other 4AA and 4AB, here's   that they make it through... Come on snowbabies.


And breathe Rooby, And relaxxxxxxx. And Breathe....... And relax..........

Love and   to all.
RoobyRoo
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Roobs – how have I missed this? I can’t believe that it’s tomorrow. I will have absolutely everything crossed for the thaw.        Do you know what time they are doing it? I have such a good feeling about your little frosties – I think because you fought so much for them. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow.. xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Nicki - Woo hoo!!!  Congratulations on being PUPO!!!!  All sounds really positive, so happy for you hon!!!    xxx

Rooby -    All goes well and you'll be joining Nicki tomorrow, you really deserve it.  Be thinking of you and those embies xxx

Lots of love and    to all xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Great news Nicki!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks girls!

Must say I'm still in shock, I can't believe how well this cycles gone.  Just desperately pray it ends in a bfp!

Decided not to go with the pre & post acu this time, partly to do with money but also wasn't convinced it's really helped up to now, & also didn't want to stress getting to & from acu as well as ET.  Have been keeping my tummy warm though & doing the Zita West cd & the pineapple & brazil nuts too. O & not working at all...!
Test date is Thurs week, Aug 12th.

Rooby - Fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow & you'll be joining me!

Rosh - Hope you get AF soon, perhaps you should do a hpt - AF normally arrives straight after with me!

Must go, it's DHs 40th birthday tomorrow so need to do some wrapping.

Nicki xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Nicki - that's sooo wierd.  I am day after you ET and MY DH's 40th b'day is the day after tomorrow!  (wanders off humming strange xfiles type music to herself!)

Fingers toes and everything in the middle crossed for you over the next two weeks!   for your BFP too.  

I think you've done the right thing re: pre-post accu... the research is  only based on having the pre-post done at the same place within 15 mins  either side of ET and although some accupuncturists offer a form of pre-post accu, there hasn't been any research to show the benefits.  My DH is in agreement with you about costs.  For me I'm thinking that if I can do something postive to enhance my chances even by a small amount then that's cheaper than a fresh private cycle 

Once I know I have something on board I'll feel way more positive, but  *when* I do, then let me know if you want to meet up to go stir crazy waiting together!


NicNac - Thanks for the   .  Am busy opening humongous delivery from the White Company (woohoo it feels like Christmas!) although got tons of bargains in the sale, I am now reconsidering a) what IS an Oxford pillowcase?!  and b) Do I really need two pairs as well as normal ones?? Even counting in guest bedroom I think I may have overdone it a tad!


Niccad - ta honey. you always know the right thing to say!   I am imagining the defrost starts 8-9a.m as they said they wanted 3 hours to watch for cell enlargement post 'rehydration' and then that normal cell division is taking place.  Am going to basically be praying my socks off from 7 a.m.!!


Appreciate all your lovely thoughts and prayers,  reckon I might do an all-nighter of the IVF Companion cd to keep me sane!

Rxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

The worrying never ends & then there's something else to worry about. Will be thinking about your frosties & praying you get to be pupo very soon.
That is weird about our DHs almost sharing their birthdays!
Would love to meet up if you're free next week.
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys!
Nicki - so glad all is well! Hurrah! Now for the PUPO Princess to avoid the pee sticks! he he AFM... no TTC this month as suprecur causes feotal abnormalities so i was VERY careful to avoid ttc.... i never got told that but at least i read the leaflet where it said not to take if ttc or preggo!!
Rooby - so pleased to hear from you AND the very good frostie news! May your popsicles defrost perfectly and you'll be PUPO before you know it!! xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nicki - Congrats on being PUPO!!!      What an amazing set of blasts & if they are hatching all they need to do is embed and you are away!  They are much better quality than mine were and now look at where I am!  Can't wait for BFP news!

Rooby - Hope you are PUPO now too and your snow babies thawed out just fine!  I'll be keeping everything crossed!      Will be looking forward to hearing your PUPO news later!  Again at my ET I had 1 blast transferred (which was described as average - BC I think) and 1 "teenage" blastocyst transferred.  I am now expecting identical twins so my average blastocyst managed to make 2 babies!  So you sound like you have some excellent snow babies there!

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Nicki - huge congratulations on having those blasts on board     

Rooby - I had pre & post acupuncture with Nick at the Bridge and reckon it is one of the things that made a huge difference in the outcome of that cycle.
Loads of luck for ET today

Sam - loads & loads of luck for Eva's palate op tomorrow    

Hello everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Writing this from my phone on holiday down in cornwall. The house swap is fantastic, but alas their internet connection isn't working!!

So just a quick one....

Nicki - so so so happy for you!!!!!!! Such brilliant news xxxxxx

Rooby - I have my fingers, toes, legs & arms all crossed for my lovely xxxxxxx

Rosh - come on af. Stop messing Rosh around!!! 

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Wanted to say a BIG thank you for all your AF dancing... it worked a treat and i'm loving the fact its here, it's not particularly painful and i could call The Lister!!

Baseline scan booked for Friday arvo... DH sounded like he had gone into shock when i told him... what on earth was he expecting?!?!    

Who'd have thought you could be so excited having got your period and got the opportunity to jab yourself with bits of steel!    If i ever see a BFP i reckon my head my explode!


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

rosh  yip yip! friday is so soon - so exciting!

rooby any news on those snow babies - have my toes crossed and thinking about the positive balances of life - not that i understand them but if it works who cares! i didn't have acu though it has been really helpful for me in the past as it was my security blanket that i still had options - bonkers but whatever makes you feel good seems the right thing to do

meet up - lucky fish and chips pupo ladies?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rooby -   

Rosh - YEAH!!! So happy that you can get started. Roll on Friday

Nicki - hope that they are digging in. Sending you lots of  

Kezza - Not sure if you're reading but I hope you're taking it easy and have lots of      You deserve this so much and I'm    that Friday brings great news xx

Twinks - how is stimming going?? Hope that you're ok xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

no news so far... is that good news then?

Have decided that the double-yoker egg I just had for my lunch must be a sign of good things to come!!!

It's 12.00 why haven't they called??

Going slightly loopy....  please please please let my snowbeanies make it through.... 

Loopy Roo
xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

okay so the Sod's Law effect of 'I'm upstairs on the computer and my mobile is downstairs in the kitchen so therefore it has to ring...' totally hasn't worked...

                                 

come on Bridge, get a move on, I am on tenterhooks here....

                                 

okay phone's still not ringing so reckon I'll go put another coat of paint on my 'stony ground' kitchen cupboards... the minute I'm up to my elbows in paint then they're bound to call.... aren't they??!?


Rooby, who lost the plot about half an hour ago and had a big swig of white wine to calm my nerves... not sure it's helped. darn.
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Rooby you do make me chuckle! Have visions of a mad lady covered in paint swigging Pinot! ha ha

FX the wait isn't too much longer hun xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rooby - the good news is that they didn't phone first thing. The defrosting only takes about 30 mins and they can tell you then if they have survived or not. They haven't called so your embies must have survived the thaw. They are now watching them - I guess this means checking every couple of hours. I would be surprised if they started developing straight away... mine were day 3 ones and they left them over night to see if they developed. Try not to worry and put the pinot down. Listen to a relaxing CD and take some deep breaths  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Love love love you guys!!         



Now DH is covered in paint instead of me as I decided to go upstairs again and do the deep breathing Niccad suggested and listen to the REe-Laxx-aaaayshhhion cd...  and breathe.



So then at 12.30 I gave up and phoned the Bridge.... to find that they'd tried to call at 9.50 this a.m. (I was out at church meeting and saying a few prayers for us all...) had left my phone behind, but for some reason still not yet received a message from them on voicemail...



So anyway....  called and ....


              


Both embies survived the thaw and are ready to be put back this avo.  Am off to the train station to get there in time for my appointment with Nick!

Keep you posted when Jelli and Coco bean are on board and I am Pupo....  Yipppeeeeee

   

Go Coco!  gO jELLI!

Rooby (DH, Coco and Jelli)
xxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Speak to you when you are PUPO with twins! Hurrah! xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic.... Great news Roo xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yippee Rooby! xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Rooby rooby rooby rooby yeay!!!!! so so pleased that the snow babies are raring to go!      go girl! go jelli! go coco! go paint spattered DH! mad pupo woman you are welcome once you're back xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Go Loopy Roo!!!! Can't wait to hear your news this evening!


Congrats also again to Nicki!


And yippee for Rosh - At last the wicked witch arrives!


What a good week the board is having!


Massive storm brewing here by my little dolls house, come over really dark, feels like winter!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

It's like that here silly.... it's been raining on and off most of the day so my veggies and garden will be very happy! I just want all my fruit and veg to ripen now!!! x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

have a puppy shivering in my arms - apparently she's afraid of thunderstorms!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Woooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo Rooby!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hopefully you are blissfully PUPO by now!!!  
Come on girls, lets make 2011 the year of all years with a FF population wave!!!!!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey Girlies, Feeling proper chuffed for the time being...

DH first told me to rest up and relax... then needed help getting the kitchen drawer fronts back on... then thought that the sofa could do with a tidy...then realised we hadn't hoovered...so he kept me busy most of the evening and am quite glad to get to bed now!  Actually he did agree to us having a chinese takeout for tea which is a once-a-year treat so I'm counting my lucky stars today.

He's off to pick up the mother-in-law and papa-in-law from LGW - hurrah for delayed easyjet flights - some peace and quiet before they descend on our little haven!

Rosh - Baseline scan in 2 days - it's all happening now!

Nicki - Yay for Pupo - when have you been told to test?  Nurse told me 14 days - but that doesn't seem to take into account that they are 5 day blasts...?

Niccad, NicNac, Pea, Silly - thanks you guys!

Big love,

Rx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Yipppppppieeee for our PUPO ladies, Nicki & Rooby!!! Both with fab blasts on board - I've got a very good feeling about this girls xxxx

Rosh - You're all set now hun, wishing you all the luck in the world for a great cycle xx

Kezza - Thinking of you sweetie must be nearly test day? Xxx

Lots of love 
Mini xxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Rooby! Let the loopy 2 week madness commence.  I was told to test 2 weeks after EC or just 9 days after blast transfer - seems very early to me & I know a few people who haven't got theier bfp till a few days later but think The Lister get girls to test at the earliest possible time. Xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Loads of luck for the 2ww (or 9 day wait   ) for Nicki & Rooby - sounds like you both have some fab blasts on board   

Liz
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rooby - YIPPEE!!! ARGC tests 10 days past a blast transfer and Lister do 9 days past. The Bridge always suggest 14 days past transfer regardless of whether it's 2, 3 or 5 days which I think is mean as, for me, AF arrived before test date.

So excited that we're going to have more BFPs soon..   

Kezza - I have everything crossed for tomorrow. I hope that you're managing to stay away from the pee sticks and have lots of   .             
xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Woke up this morning with a huge smile on my face  

Lent over and said Happy Birthday to my lovely DH  

Then realised that I'd forgotted to order the 10 portion Cake yesterday before 12 what with all the waiting and worrying over Bridge phone call  . Doh.

So got on the blower as soon as he'd left  to the lovely Maison Blanc people

The manager there saved my bacon with her great idea   

And now I have to go pick up two 6p cakes instead    woohoo more cake. quality problem!


Pheweee disaster averted!  Now all I have to do is to remember to pick them up before 17.30!!  



Woah - that is such a massive difference for testing...  So If I was at LIster I'd test on Friday the 13th...?  Hmm might just aviod that one!  At ARGC I'd test on Sat 14th and Bridge suggest waiting 'till Weds 18th?

Hmm Well either I don't test at all until my Birthday on the 20th (which could be the best birthday in the whole world or potentially really naff it up) or test sometime after the 14th...  I don't want to do it to soon and risk getting a false negative, or wait for longer than I need to!  ho hum choices choices.

Please please please let it be BFP for Nicky and me...

Kezza, thinking of you hon.  Stay away from that pee-stick till tomorrow girl!  Thinking of you. Got everything crossed.

Rosh - one more day to go till Baseline. Woohoo!

love and   to you all,

Rooby
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Roobs - I'd test on the saturday. That way DH is around for you to celebrate together. Guess it depends on how long the in-laws are staying?? xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rooby - Congrats on being PUPO!!        I was told to test 12 days post a 5 day ET at The Bridge.  I managed to wait until the day they told me and my test flashed up 2-3 weeks pregrnant so I think I could have tested earlier but I didn't want to jinx it.  It could have just been because it was twins too that distorted the levels.  It's horrendous waiting but I wanted to put off any chance of bad news so didn't dare test. Anyway good luck!!!

Rosh - hope your scan goes well tomorow!!!

Lots of   to all

Charlie xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Samia - i think today's the day for Eva's op. I'm sure she'll be fine - she's a real fighter. Praying that it all goes well & hope you're coping ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Rooby I agree with niccad - do it when DH is around and you can have some support during the day or someone to dance around with! I tested 14 days post EC whatever the Bridge said because I started chucking up and clear blue and first response came up roses... you know you - which will make you happier? less mental? fingers and toes crossed oh and good solution for the cake - yummy! set an alarm to pick them up too!

Nicki how are you feeling?

Kezza any news?


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls!

Feel like I'm going mad today - just wish I could look inside my tummy! I'm just 2dp5dt & desperately want to feel something that I haven't on my other 2wws.  I'm much much more crampy than usual but it's the 1st time I've been on Gestone. Desperately want to feel sick or something!  DH is a home & is a slight distraction but all I can think about is what's going on in my tummy.  The fact we got blasts is amazing but I'm also 40.... Ho hum....
Someone wake me up in a week!

Sorry
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Awww Nicki praying you get some good symptoms to make you feel uber positive hun!
As for the sickness.... i threw up this morning and went back to bed, pathetically sobbing to DH that i could smell sick... it was in my  hair! OMG how revolting..... looking forward to stopping sniffing and going on to jabbing i must say! Hopefully i'll fancy coffee again!

So this time tomorrow i'll know the plan of action..... i'm freaking out!!! ha ha xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - I had no symtoms and felt exactly the same as all the over times... My PMA was different though and I swear and can tell you the exact moment Bub properly implanted.. I have such a good feeling for you this cycle... xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Will have to dig out my pma.... Normally I'm a very positive person - just can't seem to find any at the moment. Must try harder! Perhaps I should lay off FF for a bit - it's certainly driving DH mad. xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh Rooby, Rosh and Nicki and of course Kezza, HOW EXCITING this all is, I've been keeping my fingers crossed for you all along and I keep reading about your daily rollercoasters, you'll be all fine and well PUPO before long, you've fought so hard and now your time is nay!! 

Niccad, amazing to see your littlun growing, already nearly 7cm, amazing!!

Silly, very impressed to hear how well you're coping with your two beautiful twin babies!

PinPin, you're alright honey, haven't heard from you for a wee while?

TG, are the twins growing okay? You must be well into your second trimester now.

AFM, all super, had my second scan last week when Bumpchen had just come to 11 wks and he/she had grown to a strong 4cm! Hard to believe that I've now come to my second trimester - where is the time flying to?

Much love and best of luck to all of you,

Lili M


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I woke up at 5am this morning needing to desperately pee. I managed to go back to sleep but woke up again at 6 thinking that I can't wait until DH gets hope at 7.30 (that is a long time for a girl to hold it!). 

I'm pleased and still stunned to announce that both First reponse and clearblue say I'm 

           

naturally after last time I'm very nervous and I'll wait until my 7 week scan to go onto cloud nine but for now I'm so excited and can't wait for DH to walk through the door!!!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza,
Great to hear from you and massive congratulations!!!!                                   

That's amazing news!  I am so pleased.....I have been thinking of you and you so deserve it!

Charlie x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeehah! Well done Kezza! So very happy for you sweetie, will be keeping everything crossed for the next few weeks and your 7 week scan! Easier said than done but try and relax and enjoy being BFP, such a wonderful achievement!


Hi to everyone else, flying visit to check on Kezza's results xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just a quick log on to see if there is any news from our beautiful Kezza & what amazingly wonderful news it is... Woooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo! Massive congrats honey, so, so pleased for you xx

Can't do a dance just now partly because I'm on a packed train & there's no room hehee but also cos I'm on my phone x

Happy Friday everyone,
lots of love,
Mini xxx

Ps. Nicki - Keep up the PMA babes, you've got two lovely blasts on board snugggling as we speak x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza -                       
I am sooooooo happy for you. You deserve this so much and I'm over the moon. YIPPEEEEEEE!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

yay! fantastic news Kezza - what a way to start a Friday eh?

    
      
      

Liz
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Soooooooooooooooooo pleased for you and i just know it'll be a sticky bean Kezza!!!

We didn't need those lucky fish and chips after all


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza - Already congratulated you on the Lister thread but CONGRATULATIONS!!! Really is the best news ever & hoping it'll be the start of lots of bfps!

Ohhhhh my turn next!
xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Yay Kezza, so so so pleased for you my angel.  You so completely deserve this.  What fantastic news !!

Now relax and take things easy and look after yourself and little sausage.  You are going to be such an amazing mommy.

Well done you!


Roobs


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Rosh   Today's the day!  Woohoo!!  What time is your appt at?  thinking of you with everything crossed!
  
  
    Nicky - Aw lovely girl, I am so praying that you will be next.    Oh the wait...  I know what you mean -  I wish I could see into  my tummy and check that the beans are settling in okay and just DO  something that would give them the best chance possible...  I think  despite everything that was going on with DH's b'day preparation,  yesterday was just the longest day ever, and I've no idea how I'm going  to last another 12 days...
    
    Niccad - how did you know when Bub implanted?  What are good signs to  look for?  I remember someone saying your boobs should hurt under your  armpits...?  Thus far my boobs are completely normal...
    
    Ooh - complete aside - did anyone else see 'The Ugly face of Beauty' the  other night  After that there's no way on earth I'm ever going for a  boob job, so I'm totally stuck with mine as they are, unless 'lil Coco  and Jelli come up trumps and give them a helping hand on the pertness  front!
    
    AFM I have been wondering if I've actually been a bit off my food and  nauseous, or whether it is all just psychosomatic and all in my head, as  a result of anxiety muddles with a bit of wishful thinking...! As  Niccad said I don't know that you can compare one go with another.  This  is my first go 'au naturel' so I don't have the effect of the drugs  making me feel as I did last time.  Last time I had this amazing  hormonal rush that made me run out and 'feather the nest' and make  chicken soup and muffins etc etc.
    
I've also been feeling a bit of cramping-type awareness and wondered if that was just down to the doc having poked around a bit much prior to ET.  I swear the nurse was deliberately pressing down on my bladder with her ultrasound dooby, as it was nowhere near where the doc needed it to be.  She kept moving it and losing my womb! Anyhow just as I was getting pretty uncomfy, I then made myself laugh on the table-thingy  when remembering Pinpin's 'Don't pee on the doctor!' story.  

Sooo, the mother and papa-in-law are all settled in, Dh's b'day dinner party was ace, with people who couldn't be there sending funny video's which we showed between courses.  I remembered just in time that probably wasn't a good idea to go for the Pate starter option...  

Sorry for being a duh-brain but what else are we supposed to avoid at this stage?  Uncooked eggs? generally raw food? runny cheese and what else?


Am presuming that lucky fish & chips are okay though!!  Let me know who fancies having some with me in the next 10 days...  Or in fact sooner so that we can have them before Nicky tests too!



Happy Friday ladies and love and   
Rooby
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Roobs - I'm always up for fish & chips (although I'm trying to become a salad woman - unsuccessfully). I had no real symptoms this time around - just side effects of the gestone & steriods etc. I did have a few little cramps now and then but I kind of ignored them & decided it was just because I was so focused on my tummy. My boobs didn't change. I did however wake up in the middle of the night 7 days after transfer & just felt like a light had gone on inside me. I then had this feeling from one ankle to my tummy and down the other side which was odd and just felt also switched on & like it was holding something. At the time I was convinced it had worked and I was pregnant. I had a cry of relief really believing that I'd got to the summit of the mountain and I remember how ectastic I felt... In the morning all those feelings disappeared and I decided I was loopy. I had zero PMA ... the next day I started bleeding & that's when I did an early test..  Guess I'm trying to say, in a longwinded way, that you can't analyze anything.

Rosh - good luck with the baseline scan today. Hopefully you'll be doing your first stimming injection tonight... 

Twinks - we haven't heard from you... Are you ok? Getting a bit worried & hope it's all going well xxxx

Kezza - I can't stop smiling .. another little dance - & we've not seen the elephants for ages...


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow it is soooo exciting on here right now!!!

Kezza -                    So so thrilled for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lots of love, hugs, best wishes, smiles and    to one and all!!! xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

With both of my BFP's I've had strange nipples. They just feel and look weird, don't particularly hurt are more itchy. Also lots of clear and white discharge. 
And also waking up feeling very hot like I've got a fever. 

But I agree with Nic, you just have a feeling which I didn't get on the first two. As much I was saying it had worked inside something didn't connect. This time I knew from a couple of days ago as I just had a feeling I was pregnant.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies



Well appt is at 2pm today so leaving work shortly to go home and shower before DH picks me up and we drive there..... AF has been a shocker and i feel so unattractive and not looking forward to my scan! nasty!

Anyhoo... have become a total dribbler! can't stop crying?! i believe it's a lack of chocolate so will rectify that as i'm jabbing myself with a needle later! 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh -    The scan will be fine... horrid with AF going on but they're used to it. Once you start stimming you'll feel more 'normal'.. remember you're currently in the menopause from the DR-ing so it's usual to feel awful xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Kezza YEAY YEAY YEAY! that is such great news                  wahoo! 

rosh good luck lovely - will think of you at 2 and nic's absolutely right - downregging mucks with your head big time! 

niccad where did you find those elephants? they're fab!

rooby was given a box of jelly beans for my b'day and now when i eat them I think of you, especially the chocccie ones! also think of pinpin's don't pee on the doctor whenever I hear about EC - so so true! 

lili great news and glad to see you 

fighting with mortgage spreadsheets this afternoon which is far less fun than my sister's mad ones and unfortunately much less comprehensible! the brain is dying - help! 

Meet up - may I propose some dates? Monday 9th, Thurs 12th, Tues 17th, Thurs 19th? Any suit? 

 all and go ff !


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Rosh - what did they say, what did they say??  How'd your scan go. Got everything crossed here for you my lovely,
Rx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Scan went very well & injections start tonight!! Shame I can't get drunk to pluck the courage up !!

Next scan is Wednesday. Got to buy some more drugs but no complaints here as it's not £1300 worth!!

Oh my flipping god!!!!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Loads of luck Rosh - my, things are fast-paced on here at the mo!   

x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - great news!! Once you've done the first one the rest will be easy xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Blimey - I leave you lot for a couple of days and it all goes crazy!!     

What an amazing few days for everyone!! 

Rosh - Welcome to the wonderful world of stimming!! What have they got you on?? 

Kezza - AM-AZ-ING!!!!!!!!!!!! So, So pleased for you congratulations! 

Rooby - How's the PMA? 

Nicki - how are u? 

Vesper - Mortgage spreadsheets?? urghhhhhh   

AFM - EGG COLLECTION MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have to do my Trigger Saturday night. Thats kinda why i went AWOL, they put the bejeezers up me at Wednesdays scan - went like this.....

Nurse: Oh dear (whilst poking around with the dildocam   )
Me: Whats the matter?? 
Nurse: We might have a problem - it looks like you have overstimulated
Me: Huh? I dont feel like it, i feel fine (was actually more worried i hadnt responded coz i havent had any swelling or bloating)
Nurse: ooohh, i dont think egg collection will happen on Monday luvey
Me: (starting to blub!) Well what happens now
Nurse: Well, just come for a blood test Friday and we will scan you again. 

So Wednesday night, all day thursday and up until this morning - i resigned myself to it all having failed and back to square one. 

Today comes, Get to QM bright and early - blood test done, settle down for my scan - ready to hear the immortal words - "I'm sorry, let me get some advice".......... Then i get told everything looks perfect, quite alot of follies on both and I'm ready for Egg Collection. 

I think the look on my face was a classic!!   

Am very much looking forward to my drug free day Sunday. 

Love to everyone - Sorry i havent done personals for everyone, I'm dashing between the computer and dinner (and washing and ironing!!) lol 



xxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Twinks - fantastic news on the EC! Cripes, talk about panic you to expect the worst! Glad you can now expect the best!   

I'm on Menopur 225 - first jab this evening.  I had no probs drawing it all up, the problem was sitting there for 10 minutes followed by half an hour of uncontrolled sobbing and hyperventilating.  Little bit of a fear of needles.... can't watch it on tv, can't watch it in person!  So hubby to the rescue and it barely hurt at all!!    I think i'll just let hubby do them all and then i can chill a bit more!!!!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Rosh have you got the auto-injector? Believe me, if you have a phobia (I have no problems with them, but OH goes green!!   ) it makes it sooo much easier! you cant even see it go in xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Rosh! They really don't hurt do they. When's your next scan? 

Twinks - Phew! Sounds like you have a healthy bunch of follies - what time are you doing your trigger?

Rooby - Hope you're doing ok & enjoying having the outlaws!

Afm - Feeling a bit more positive & thanks to everyone for trying to perk me up! Have decided to try & not think about things too much till after the weekend (Yeah right!).


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

No auto injector at the lister but hubby is fine doing it thank goodness!!

Next scan is Wednesday morning so fingers crossed I'm plumping up nicely!!!

Nicki, it's very hard to switch off huh? Just think of the wonderful things coming your way. Fingers & toes crossed xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Rosh - you'll have your drug free day before you know it!! 

Nicki - good girl!! Make sure you chillax over the weekend!! 

I have to do my trigger at 11.30 tomorrow night! When i was told it was that late, all i could think of was "what!! I have to stay up til near midnight?!?" That's pretty much unheard of lately! Normally snuggled up in bed with my Zita CD by 10!! hahaha - the joys!! I am still adamant its the drugs! 

I swear it was only a couple of years ago, i was out boogying all night - home for 6am, shower and back out the door for work at 7!! Now the OH is lucky to get a conversation out of me by 10, normally incoherent whinging that im tired!!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

My god... I've got 10 years on you twinks & I can't even recall staying out until 6am!! You are hardcore!! Ha ha x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

SUGGESTIONS FOR FUNNY VIDEOS TO WATCH PLEASE!!!

Okay so various people have been telling me to rest up and chill-out and stop running around...  so I have backed out of the 'Ricard Petanque tournement' that DH wanted us all to go to today in East London...

But am now stuck at home on my own with only my push-bike for transport.... and a Blockbuster nearby.... so now need to keep myself occupied for the next 8 hours at least!  Thinking comedy marathon!

Ideas on a postcard please...


ps - if anyone today feels like a visit to Cobham, to wander round the lovely deco shops or have fruit smoothie at the Medicine Garden then give me a PM/bell!


Lonely Rooby... (1, 2, 3, everybody "Ahhhhhhhh"!)
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

The ugly truth
13 going on 30
The proposal
27 dresses
.... I love my chick flicks! Have been sky+ all the movies although not sure my embies will appreciate Saw & Max Payne!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Channel 622 on sky has back to back classic Disney movies! Sad I know but find them comforting to watch when Pupo.....

This is soooooo hard! Need to know what's going on inside!

xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Doh.

Wish we had Sky now!  

I know what you mean Nicky - I counting minutes today not even hours going by!

Rx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

A hilarious (but slightly unfair    film....) Knocked up. 

We made the mistake of watching it whilst we was having new carpet fitted upstairs - there were a couple of occasions when the carpet men popped their heads round the door as if to say "what on earth are you watching!!!)     

Still makes me chuckle to think about it!! I was mortified!! 

Cant beat a chick flick - Sex and the city!! 

Or........... ultimate feel good TV - GLEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Girls, am freaking out as have had some red spotting, only the once so far but as I 'm on Gestone I thought it would hold off any bleeding/spotting...?
I'm 5dp5dt - could this be implantation bleeding? Any girls who have been on Gestone before a bfp did you get this?

Sorry for the stressed out me post but I'm so scared it's all over. xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Nicki - Anything can happen during this horrid 2WW, and the best thing you can do if keep up the PMA   

It could be implantation bleeding - i have no idea about the Gestone, but will be thinking about you   

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki...sounds like implantation to me! Try not to worry... Easier said than done I know xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Nicki you poor lovely,

I reckon it has to be implantation bleed!  Cos it is too soon in your cycle to be AF and I'm positive that it was a week after my 2/3 day tranfers that they said to expect implantation.  

I know how worried you must be but please sit down with Zita, refocus on them embies of yours and breathe deeply!  This is your time, the best thing you can do is to talk to them, your body is already communicating with them as they embed, so bring your mind to the party and tell them how much you love them and are excited to know that they have settled in well and snuggled in for the duration!  Although it may seem eons away there's really not long to go before you get confirmation that they are there waiting to say hi to Mommy and Daddy...

I think we have tendancies to over analyse every little thing - which is so completely normal!  My belly has now disappeared and my boobs have gone to jelly, so much for the progesterone symptoms...  Two days ago I coudn't fit into my trousers for bloating around my ovaries area and now it is just belly podge.  Who knows what is going on in there.

As Pea said to me yesterday,  the best thing we can do is believe that it is our time and have faith that the universe is supporting us on this journey.  (I think I might have paraphrased somewhat there but that was the gist!)  If anyone wants a real energy boost - Pea is your girl!

Pea - I don't know what I'd've done yesterday without your visit - you are a superstar and I felt so happy and calm after you left... I'm sure the Carrot cake has helped maintain that today.  Hoping to have a 'Visiteurs' marathon later today.  
ps - did I mention that you are looking fabulous?!?

Been watching 'ten years younger' and deciding what treatments I might go for as a delayed Birthday treat (non-surgical of course) but as I hit 35 in 12 days time I reckon a facial at least is in order.  I doubt I'd be allowed anything else at this stage!  I know body massage is a no-no but Facials are okay aren't they?


Rosh - Go injecting!  Sounds like you are doing great!  Have made a list of your suggestions to take to Blockbusters with me, when I've finished the movies that Pea lent me.  Fingers and toes crossed for your scan on Weds.


Twinks - will let you know what I think of the movie - have to watch it when DH not around as he is a bit more sensitive to these things than me!  Honestly I think the girls on here have the most amazing sense of humour to find lightness even in the difficult times.  OOh also how did the trigger shot go? Enjoying a drug free day today? Will be thinking of you for EC tomorrow...


In case anyone needed it saying - I think you are all incredibly amazing women and quite frankly I'm honoured to virtually hang out with you! (That includes all the 'Up the duff' bunch and Yummy Mummies!!)

Big love to you all and plenty of   magic...

Rx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Re: Fish and Chips:

Can do Monday Tues and Thurs this week.  I think Niccad is busy on Tues?  Anyone else up for joining Pea and me?

Roobs (without the boobs) today at least!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Rooby, Twinks & Niccad - you've made me feel loads better - Well for the next few hours anyway!
I just wasn't expecting to have ANY sort of spotting (especially red) whilst on Gestone injections but it could be anything. I'm going to be constantly knicker checking from now on though! Someone on another thread thought it was too late for implantation bleeding but I'm not not so sure....?? Will find out in 4 more sleeps though. 

Twinks - Good luck for EC tomorrow! Enjoy the sedation.... 

Rooby - Sounds like you're sympton checking too! I'm not missing the icky cyclogest this time & have found some wonderful cream (EMLA) which helps to numb my bum before DH sticks the needle in for the Gestone, hurts a fair bit in the morning though!  We've sort of nicknamed the embies 'the mini chedders'! As that is exactly what we both thought they looked like when we saw them on the screen prior to ET... Then 1 started moving & started to poke their 'head' out of it's shell!!  Pretty cool stuff.

Hello all!
Nicki xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Egg Collection 2moro - EEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!! oh tonight's going to be a restless one!! (I will let you in to a secret - i am very much looking forward to the sedation though!! haha) 

Trigger went fine - Although once i had injected, there was still a bit left in the needle - so i rummaged around and found one of the needles left over since my last cycle, and with military prescision managed to draw up the remaining bit - so i got the full dose!!    I'm not taking ANY chances!!   

Popped into Staines today - and there were bumps everywhere!! must be something in the water   

Shall let you know how i get on - OH will know before me!! Gotta take his little incubator over to the bridge - I chuckled sooooo much when i found that out. 

Love and Hugs to all 


xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

http://www2.getmeaticket.co.uk/competition/500-mothercare-vouchers?affiliateid=675&campaignid=971&option=7865

Hi all, receive freeparentstuff for offers for my sister and ger kids... came across chance to win £500 of Mothercare vouchers... Don't know how much info you need to give as haven't done it yet, but thought it might be of interest...

R


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good luck for today Twinks! Guess you must be there already. I agree about the sedation! Lovely warm fuzzy feeling, enjoy it!
Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - good luck this morning. Guessing you're in the cubicle now ... Hope you get a lovely crop of eggs and enjoy the sedation. I love that stuff! xxxx

Nicki and Rooby - how are you both? The 2ww is soooo difficult so I hope you're both keeping sane. I have such a good feeling about you both....      

Rosh - how are the injections going? Hope that you're getting a bit more used to them now xx

Re meeting up - I can to Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday this week 
Nic xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick one as am at work and not supposed to be on here!!

I also could do a meet up Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday of this week - have never made it to one held at Harts Boatyard before and could do with some lucky fish and chips!!  Does anyone know if there is a rail station nearby?


A-M


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I can do wednesday but not sure what time as got a plumber coming at 6 to fix our shower.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I LOVE the ticker.... How are you getting on and when is your first scan? I hope that the 3ww is going ok - thinking of you xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

First scan 1st sept and i'll be nearly 8 weeks. Its our wedding anniversary so hope its a lucky one! X


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I'm sure it'll be an amazing anniversary. Are you still on pred and clex? xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes until 12 weeks. Stomach is looking like dh has beaten me up!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All,

Hope you had a lovely weekend, hooray the sunshine returned!!!

Rooby - If you want a good laugh, you gotta watch 'The Hangover' if you have not seen it, I nearly p'd my pants!!!

Twinks - Hope all is going well today, thinking of you x

Nicki - Keep up with the PMA!!!  x

Big hello to everyone else, sending love n hugs to all xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hi all

twinks fingers crossed - how did it go?

wed have appt with IFA about mortgages - my spreadsheet skills have come up with an answer that looks too good to be true... but could come later - 7.30/8 if that suits any/everyone else - so far a-m, kezza and nic - any other takers?
will be driving from mortlake via putney to harts so if i can give anyone a lift, let me know

 all


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Twinks - you returned home yet? Made me laugh about the sedation! First time round I remember thinking that it was the best rest I'd had in ages and didn't want to wake up! So how you feeling post EC? Remember to keep your tummy warm to help it relax and get ready for ET!! How exciting! Can't wait to hear news of your lovely crop of eggs. Keep us posted.

Rosh - how's the injecting going so far? have you got used to them? Hope you're not feeling too much like a Swiss Cheese! It will all worth it in the end. When is your next scan?

Kezza - so excited for you, how long till scan? Happy Anniversary too.

Niccad - you still on all your injections etc still? Wasn't sure if you only needed them till 12 weeks or if you're carrying them on?
Also - let me know if you want a lift to Hart's whichever day is decided as I drive right past your house to get there, (unless you're coming straight from work)...

A-M - I'll be coming by car from Cobham via Esher and Surbiton Train station is just around the corner... More than happy to pick you up at the station and drop you back off there... PM me your train times and where you are coming from.

Nicky - How've you gotten on today? Time has flown past today (thankfully!). Hope you enjoy hanging out with your friend tomorrow.

Katie-Kate - how you getting on? Do you have a date with QM for your IUI? Must be starting your injections etc soonish huh?

Apologies for the bold - can't get rid of it now!

*Fish and Chips Summary:!*

*What: *  *Lucky Fish and Chips*  *Where: Hart's Boatyard, Thames Ditton,When: Wednesday 11th from 18.30 for drinks and 7.30 onwards for dinner
Who:
Pea - Tues, and Thurs right? Weds poss after 7.30
Niccad - Tues, Wed, Thurs 
Rooby - Tues, Wed, Thurs
A-M - Tues, Wed, Thurs
Kezza - Wed (after workman @6pm)

Nicky / Twinks / Rosh - let us know if you fancy joining us... Guess it depends on your ET date Twinks?

NicNac / Caroline / Grimmy / Katie Kate / Rose ...would be great to meet you guys if you are around?

Silly / Mini / PinPin/ Tarz / Sleepy / Bella / Charlie / Liz / Scaruh / Lauralou / Toffeecat /Samia / Lily M / 
and of course any other lurkers out there, you are all very welcome to join us!!!

Big love,
Rx*


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

3 jabs down and another 2 sleeps until my next scan!  DH is doing all the jabs after i freaked out on the first day - they are fine and they don't really hurt at all - no bruising either!  My appetite has gone a bit and i feel bloated but that's probably all water!!   

So scan Tuesday - provisional EC is next Weds... FX!!!

Feeling very blah at present, my optimism has vanished but the pessimism hasn't appeared? Just feel tired and indifferent... i'm hoping this is just the drugs or else someone has stolen my PMA!

Just told work i'm not doing 10 days straight... i came into work today on my day off to prove the point... i like a good fight me    xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Rosh - Loving your fighting spirit, you go girl!!!

Rooby - Sadly, shift work sticks its fingers up at my social life again!!!  On lates this week so wont be able to some and meet you lovelies....booooo hisssss xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello!


Just a quickie to let you know that I am reading every day, just that every time I go to reply I get half way through and then get called away from the computer! So here goes again!  


Rosh -    Good luck for you next scan on Wednesday, glad the jabs are going well!


Rooby - I would love to come on Wednesday but don't quite feel settled enough with the girl to leave them at bedtime yet   Will probably make the meet up after they have turned 3 months. How are the funny films going Loved your boob analysis!  


Nicnacnoo - Booooo to those shifts!  


Kezza -   Congrats again on the BFP! Really keeping everything crossed for you, and can't wait to hear about your 7 week scan. I'm sure it'll be a rather amazing anniversary!  


A-M - Surbiton station is only a short walk from Harts Boatyard, about 10 mins max.


Twinks - All the very best for today. Have been checking but don't expect you'll be on till much later. Hope you got lots of juicy eggs and they get it on with    tonight.   


Nicki - Hope the spotting has eased off now and you can relax again into your 2WW. When is your OTD (sure you have probably said but my baby brain doesn't compute)     it was an implantation bleed.


AFM - Well, the girls are 7 weeks old today, can you believe it?!?!   


Settling into somewhat more of a routine, and they are very good at going down for the night. Me and DH only have to get up once in the wee small hours and then early at 6am or so, when they decide it is time to get up and explore what that day has to offer! Both girls are smiling now, and trying their hardest to roll over but not quite getting it, which frustrates them terribly   Reflux has somewhat settled now, with the help of their Gaviscon, and they are growing incredibly fast. Loving every minute of mummyhood with my tigers! One day all our dreams will come true, of this I really do believe. 


Hi to everyone else, and hooray to me finishing a near on proper post!


SillyBillyMe xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes definitely up for meeting up again, will be great to see you all again/meet whoever I haven't yet, I also have no preference for either Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday so count me in for whatever you decide! Those fish & chips are goooooooood!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello all you Gorgeous People! 

Only gonna be a quick one coz I'm shattered and have been dozing most of the afternoon!! 

Well we got 12 good quality eggs and his "deposit"   , looked good as well. Will find out more tomorrow - we are having ICSI, so we shall have to see! 

Re: the meet up - would love to meet you guys, but will depend on ET. Will let you know - by my calculations, if everything goes well 3 day transfer would be Thursday, and Blasts Saturday? 

Thank you all for your support - when i woke up this evening - OH said "come on, you need to post on FF - tell them how we got on!!   

Will do personals 2moro 

luv T xxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Twinks - Great news on the collection and DH's 'deposit'   teehee! Hope you aren't feeling too sore, and sleep well tonight!


Look forward to hearing your news tomorrow,    for lots of lovely embies xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Great news Twinks!!!!

Rest up while we all say embie prayers for you! xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Twinks, so pleased to hear you got a fab collection! FX for equally wonderful fertilisation report tomorrow x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twinks - Well done! You must be really chuffed with 12 eggs! Will keep everything crossed for THE call tomorrow. Sleep well. xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Twinks - Ditto to what everyone has said. How fab. No wonder DH is so chuffed!   for lots of lovely fertilised ones tomorrow.  As Silly said bring on the boys!

Silly - Wow you really are amazing!  My friend with 6-7 month old twins is still not up for nights out with or without them, so am well impressed that you'll be up for joining us in 6 weeks time!  Would be lovely to see you and them, just wanted you to know that the invite is there whenever, wherever works for you guys.  

Rosh - Here comes EC!!!

Pea - Thanks again lovey.

Niccad - You are such an incredible support to so many people. big hugs your way.

Ladies, big love to you all.   
Just enjoying a quiet night in before DH's littlest sister arrives later tonight and all hell breaks loose chez moi!
Rooby
x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Rooby - Hope you found some funny chick flicks to watch!  I watched most of Glee on the laptop after my ET!  I think I watched about 7 episodes in a row    Hope the next week flies by for you   

Twinks - 12 eggs is brilliant!  Hope you have lots of lovely embies dividing away as we speak!

Rosh - hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  Try drinking lots of milkshake if your appetite has gone as at least you will get lots of protein that way    There is no way I would have been able to do the jabs without the auto injector so I think you are very brave!  

Nicki - Sounds like it could well have been implantation bleed to me    I am keeping everything crossed.  I got a cold sore randomly 4dp5dt which I am sure was because the embryo was implanting and my body had shut down my immune system.  I only normally get them with a cold and I was fine.  I didn't get any sickness or anything so was convinced it hadn't work although I did notice blue veins in my boobs (sorry if TMI) about 1 week after.  I went    trying to symptom spot and I think everyone is different in the end.  

I am afraid I can't make the meet up on Weds as I have a friend staying for the week.  She is a teacher on her summer holidays so is coming up to keep me company for a few days!  It's a shame as normally I would be free and I would love to meet you.  I hope another night is arranged soon.....maybe to celebrate all the BFPs! 

Charlie xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - YIPPEE!!! 12 eggs is fantastic - you must be over the moon, especially considering they were talking about cancelling at one point. I hope you get the call early to know how many lovely embies you have xxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls

Wow I’ve been away for a few days and so much has happened!

First of all Kezza, thanks so much for letting me know your good news while I was away but I still want to do a banana dance for you                                               

Rooby & Nicki – congrats on being PUPO !!  I have everything crossed for both of you.  
Nicki, that sounds like an implantation bleed to me, it’s too early for anything else.
Rooby – how are the chick flicks going?  I watched the entire 6 series of SATC during my 2ww which was very therapeutic

Twinks – 12 eggs is amazing, I hope you have some lovely news today    

Rosh – congrats on starting stimms

I am free tomorrow eve but not thurs, will be lovely to see you all

xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello - Super quick one as i am supposed to be spending the day with OH.... 

Phone call today: Out of 12 eggs, 8 were mature and 5 have fertilised! Not the number i was hoping for, but as they say - It only takes one! 

Will be hoping for something amazing!! Provisionally booked in for Thursday, if we dont get to blasts 

Will do a longer post later - I'll bribe OH with Top Gear or something    xxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twinks!  That's fab news!    I got 5 Embies & made it to blast so fingers crossed!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Twinks - that is great news, I had 5 from 12, didn't make it to blasts but still got lucky   
Fingers crossed they go on dividing nicely til thursday xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - it's lucky 5!! That's also how many I had and I got to blast xxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Big congrats Twinks! Job well done & look at all the lovely preggo ladies before you who also got 5!! Yipeeeeeee x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Twinks,

Yay 5 fertilised embies well done you guys!  

2nd cycle I got lots fertilised out of a number of eggs but in the end only 4 made the grade - it really is the quality and not the quantity that counts.  I guess if you don't opt for single tranfer then you have 2 to pop back in now and 3 to freeze, which is brilliant and with the new 'vitrification' process for quick freezing the frostie embies are pretty much as good as new. 

Obviously I am praying that it will be my frostie blasts that will come up trumps this time, and i really feel like I fought so hard for them, that they really deserve a chance.

Based on my experience I'd say don't let anyone pressure you in your decision-making.  I had a Bridge Lab nurse on the phone in one ear telling me to let them go and DH in the other telling me to do whatever the nurse thought was best, but that wasn't what I wanted or what I thought was for the best.  I pushed the Bridge to culture my remaining two to blast and decided to freeze them both, and had I not done so I wouldn't be Pupo now!


Niccad - love the piccie  

Tarz - would be great to see you Weds.

Rosh - Fingers x'd for scan tomorrow


AFM, am not chirpy about the crappy weather and am so far one Green & Blacks 85% dark chocolate bar down!  Yesterday was doing a clothing quiz in bed and was trying to decide if I could still select 'athletic' build (out of a choice of eight) when I haven't been running once in the last 2 months, when DH leaned across and tapped his finger on the 'apple' shape, tutted, then leaned over and turned the light out!  So much for support and romance huh?!

Have tried to get some work done this avo, but procrastinated wildly and done washing, hoovering, made food, and generally done stuff all that was productive today. Boo.  Roll on the 18th.

Rx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys... 

Due to my age and it being NHS funded, if i have at least 2 extra embryos to freeze, i will only have one put back. So i am praying for 2 blasts - then they have to put both back!!! 

xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello All!!   

Rosh - u have to let us know how the scan went today!! 

Niccad - Thank you so much for the pic - we loved it, and it made me chuckle.   

Rooby - How are you getting on with the chick flicks and feel-good TV??   

Nicki - Have things settled down now?   

Tarz - Hoping the little beans are good, and you are feeling fine   

Vesper - How are you honey?   

Silly - Congrats on the massive post!!  Lovely to hear from you   

Pix - Hope you enjoy having your friend over 

AFM - I have a rather bizarre question........ After you had EC, did you find it uncomfortable going for a wee?? (TMI - Soz!) Still feeling abit swollen, and tender, started the bum bullets the other day!! Lovely.       

Going to ring the Bridge later, get an update on my little munchkins xxx

Sorry to anyone i have missed!! Thinkin of you all xxxx 

luv to all xxxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Twinks - Congrats on your five embryos - that's a great number!!     they continue to grow strong and good luck for ET.

Rosh - good luck for your scan today.

Nicki - Thinking of you for tomorrow - will be checking here and the lister board to hear your result.  So hoping it's your time!!

Rooby - Many thanks for the offer of a lift - I may take you up on it on the way back but will probably walk to harts boatyard seeing as it's not too far away - if nothing else I need to exercise to help me lose the weight I've gained from my previous 2 cycles.   

To those going this evening - what time are you planning on getting there for?  I can probably get there for around 18.30 ish as need to commute from central London.  Is there a particular table / area that you tend to go to?  If so let me know so I can head straight for it.  Really looking forward to the meet up - need to help focus my mind for our next move...


AM


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - I have everything crossed for tomorrow. How are you feeing? Do the Lister usually ask you to pee stick test or is it a blood test.        

Who's coming tonight? So far I can see:
Rooby
Me
AM
Tarzangal
Vesperpea
LilyM

Looking forward to seeing you all. I won't be there until 7:30ish as I'm coming straight from work... xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies, quick post from my phone but I'm a happy girl!!

I have 10 follies after 5 injections, they range from 6mm-12mmand I have 2 at 12. Lining is 7.3.

Nurse said next scan Friday morning so not to buy too much menopur as they may decrease my dose. 

I'm do happy to have responded so well & she said it explains my bloating!xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - Scared stiff about tomorrow! No idea if it's worked or not.  Spotting on & off, more off really but feeling a bit blah tbh. Only strange thing I have is wee smells like cats wee!! At the Lister they just ask you to call in with the results from a pg test.

Sorry I can't make 2nite. Keep saying that! But have to do my Gestone & DH doesn't get home till 7pm so wouldn't make it for a decent time.

Will let you know how I get on but not feeling very positive. x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - sounds like you've got a heightened sense of smell!! I spotted for 2 days prior to OTD... You sooo deserve this and we'll all do a little prayer for you tonight (just imagine a group of girls in a pub with their hands all joined doing a prayer for you.. people will think we're nuts!!)      (I can do your gestone injection for you if you do fancy joining us!)

Rosh - 10 is great - and they are all good sizes. Lining of 7.3 is also really good. Roll on Friday so we can all hear about how much bigger they are... YIPPEE! 

Twinks - I remember being in quite a bit of pain... but that was more if I needed to do a bit more than pee... Is it bad?
xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicki - sending you lots of               I also had no idea if it worked or not, there was no difference on my 3rd go to my other 2.  I have everything crossed for you     

Rosh - that is great news!!

Twinks - I had a lot of weird pains, but I think it is all linked to the stimms and swollen ovaries - if it gets bad though call the clinic for adviced

xxx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm picking TG up at 7 so we should be at the Boatyard for 7.30pm-ish. For A-M - last time we were there we sat tucked away in our little corner which was great (just in case we are doing prayers with hands held!), not sure we'll be in exactly the same spot but it struck me as one of the best places for our type of conversations, it's when you come in, walk straight ahead and down the first flight of steps, then there are more steps going down off to the left, this should lead you thru some type of door/archway just after which we should be sitting! Hope my directions work.......

I think Kezza said she might be dropping in as well after the plumber job but not sure when/if that's the case

Really looking forward to seeing those who can come!

Rosh, pls come as well and I'm sure Niccad can fix the injection, would be great to meet you - congratulations on such strong and numerous follies, you're a star!

Nicki, you'll be fine, it's normal to be beset by doubts but your body will fight it out, don't worry!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ladies have a fab time tonight.
I shall be at home lounging on the sofa and my jab is at 7.30/8 so DH will be doing that for me.
I will be thinking of you all and raise a protein shake (rather than wine!). xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Rosh! That's a fab result!

Twinks - It hurt me to pee for days after EC.

Have just spent a lovely morning with Rooby drinking some yummy smoothies! Was so lovely to meet you Rooby! Thank you for trying to lift my spirits & sorry if I seemed to want to rush off but seeing more red spotting/AF has really knocked the stuffing out of me.  Wish you all the best & hope you can lay off the pee sticks till next week! xxx

As just said I seem to have a constant stream of dark pink/reddish down there now so thinks it's more or less over for me... I just can't seem to make it to OTD, even with Gestone.

Have a lovely evening & please do say a little prayer for me! Think it's gonna take a miracle to see 2 lines tomorrow. xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Always praying for you Nicki xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you Nicki       

Liz
x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Thinking of you Nicki xxxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

& loads of luck for ET tomorrow Twinks

x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Ta M&J xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - did you speak to the bridge? I'm still holding out that you're going for blast on Saturday    xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep spoke to the bridge today - they said they dont check them today!!!   

Am booked in for 10am tomorrow, and they said that they will call me 1st thing in the morning and let me know if we can get to blasts, which could mean that we end up turning the car around and coming home!!      


xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

That happened to me Twinks - had my pre-ET acupuncture session with Hilary, whilst DH kept himself amused in Richmond. Was just heading up to collect him in the car, when I got the call to say we were going blasts, so I had to track him down and then head home again and continue the nail biting for another 2 days! 
Loads of luck for those little embies getting stronger & stronger   

Liz
x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Come on Twinkie embies... xxx

Nicki


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Fingers crossed for blasts Twink!!x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- I'm not going to come tonight. I've had a pregnancy headache for two days now and I think its my little sausage telling mummy to slow down a bit as he needs my energy to grow. So going to slob out on the sofa. hope you have fun x


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Twinks - fingers crossed for blasts
Nicki -          Keep up the PMA angel.  only 13-14 hours to go.  Get DH to give you a big cuddle when he gets back tonight and enjoy the thorntons chocs!
Rosh - Yay! Sounds like you are doing brilliantly. Hoping we'll see you next time when we're all up the duff!
Kezza - look after yourself honey, sorry to hear about your headache. Take it easy girl.

I'll head over to Harts about 18.30/45 with a good book to bag us a table as the lady said she couldn't reserve one for us downstairs... and will grab seats where we were last time as Lili M described.  

Niccad - what did you say/do last time to bagsie us the good spot??!?
A-M - enjoy your walk and see you there. No probs for a lift back afterwards,


See you all soon,

Rooby
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
I'm back from my hols. Such fantastic news all round. Will do personals tomorrow. Just to let you know that l'll be down at harts for about 7 ish.
Love Bella xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies


Looks like I'm missing a meet up, am temped to come over to you all as live only 2 mins away from Harts but it's a bit late and most of you are prob on your way home.


Had a great time in Ireland for the past 4 weeks, will try to catch up with all your news.


But a big load of PMA for Nicki for tomorrow morning, will be thinking of you.  


And Twinks for ET or blasts.  


Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey all,

Was lovely as always to meet up again.  What a great turn-out!  Fingers crossed that the collective lucky fish and chips intake will sort out Nicky, Me, Twinks and Rosh!

Rose - Keep us posted when you get started...  You looked so beautiful in your wedding pics!!
A-M - look forward to hearing how your clinic appointments go and what you make of them all.
Kezza - Was great to see you despite headache, hope that eases up for you.
Bella - Wow. Yay for Squidge with a beautiful real name.  So glad you could make it tonight.  Thanks for the lucky rub!!
Lili-M - Still so so pleased for you and your natural miracle.  Give Bumpchen a lucky rub from me.
Tarz - Looking fabulous.  Can't wait to hear all about hearing those little heartbeats with the Dopplar doodah!
Nicc - Oh fount of all knowledge - what would we do without you?!?  Have decided I may try making homemade cake since you mentioned it... Mind you there's always Waitrose 2 mins away in case of disaster!

Sleepy - sorry I missed you, made an early exit about the time of your post.

Nicky70       for tomorrow
Twinks        for blasts
Rosh          for Fridays scan

and here's   I hold out till next Wednesday!!!!


Big love and   to everyone else and anyone I've missed and hello to any lurkers out there!
Rooby
x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls.

Can't believe I'm typing this but I got a BFP!!!!!!!     

I'm soooo happy but sooooo shocked!!!!!!  Long way to go yet but thank you for all your prayres etc - You girls are amazing!!!!

Will ring the lister as still a bit worried about the spotting but I really can't believe this is true!

Nicki xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

NICKI - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

                                                                                                                    



XXXXXX


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Nicky,

               
                 
                     
       


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Nickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!Woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Fantastic news, relax girl and enjoy, sooooooooooooo happy for you. Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Rx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Twinks...  ET today or blasts??
Fx fx fx fx fx fx fx fx fx fx fx fx fx for you
            

Rx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - YIPPEEEEEEEE!!! I am sooooo happy for you.... YIPPEE!!! 
                                               

I just knew this was going to work for you. We did the hand holding prayer last night just before we left and Rose said a prayer for you - we looked mad but it was really nice. Let me know what the Lister say about the spotting... xxxxxxx

Twinks - are you over at the Bridge or have they called??   

xxxx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Nicki, OMG, that's tremendous news!!!!!!!!! All that spotting just shows there was SOMETHING HAPPENING!!! Wishing you a very happy day today!! 

I'd like to think we had a hand in this wonderful result because last night in Hart's Boatyard (a bit lateron when some of us had already left) Niccad, Tarzangal, Rose, Kezza and I were indeed holding hands and said a prayer for one minute - that's what cracked it!!!!!!!!! God knows what the people out on the terrace thought but who cares!

Was great seeing you all last night, definitely another impressive turnout, wonderful.

I also had a good start into the day as managed to get 4 right in yesterday's Lotto and won £66 - yippie - so next round on me!!

Hugs Lili-M


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nicki - Massive congratulations!!! That's fantastic news!  I am sooooooooo happy for you!                                               

I was told when I got my BFP that if I got any spotting not to worry as it was perfectly normal so I hope that Lister can reassure you.  

Have a fab day celebrating!

Charlie xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

OMFG!!! (SO ELOQUENT!)

Well screw my questions.... Nicki70                    I am so totally and utterly over the moon for you! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Lili M - fantastic news on the lottery...... that'll keep you in nappies for a bit!   

Twinks - any news?     

Robby - hope you aren't going too    

Bella & Sleepy - hope you guys had a fab break away   

AFM... i did my 4 menopur to 1ml of saline last night as my syringes were only 1ml - nurse said it would be fine but get some bigger ones tomorrow.  Think the only concern was it might sting due to the concentration but it was actually okay.  

Is this normal.... (have never been normal anyway) but it's day 7... and i feel really bloated and my trousers are so tight! It just feels a bit twingey and uncomfortable when i walk about and i'm so dopey - i just tried to circulate a criminal as wanted when he had already been arrested and i'm getting things wrong and confused!  I guess i just want someone to tell me that it's right to feel like a complete dribbler with a very bloated tummy! x


----------



## poptop (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello all, i'm new on here so hope you don't mind me joining you (and I'm not even sure if this is the right place for me to be, so sorry if not!). Congratulations on your good news, Nicki- hope you don't mind me butting into the thread.

Just wondered if I could ask a few questions as we are supposed to be going on the list for IVF at our next appointment at QM's in Sept, and I don't really know what to expect. How long do you normally have to wait? I'm also considering funding  at least one IUI in the meantime as we are getting pretty desperate. Do they do this at QM's? Or would it be at the Bridge? Sorry if I am being a bit dumb- I can't work out what happens where!

Thanks very much x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicki -                      fantastic news!!!!!  I had a good feeling as I know that gestone stops AF and I was so sure it was implantation bleeding.  So glad our prayer worked (Rose - you did a good job there   )

Poptop - welcome   - you have joined a very lucky thread!  The wait for IVF depends on your local PCT.  Each one has different times - my PCT (Richmond/Twickenham) was 2 years, then went down to a year whereas Surrey at the same time was only a few months.  not sure about IUI I'm afraid.

Rosh - I think it's normal to feel a bit weird with all the drugs - good luck for tomorrow!

Girls - it was lovely to see you all last night.  
Rose & AM – keep us updated on your appts next week, A-M I’m particularly looking fwd to your comparisons!
Rooby – I admire your willpower waiting until next Wed, have everything crossed for you
Kezza – hope your headache gets better
Nic, Bella & Lili – you were all looking great!

AFM – looking fwd to trying out Nic’s doppler on Sunday!

xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

forgot to say - Twinks - any news?  ET today

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - it's right to feel like a complete dribbler with a very bloated    
I did 4 to 1ml of menophur all the way through my cycle with the bridge is January so I'm sure it's fine. It's also normal to feel bloated - I personally felt like I was carrying led weights around. Good luck with the scan tomorrow xxxxxx

Poptop - welcome to the thread. As Tarzangal said the wait depends on where you live. I'm surrey so there was no wait, but that can still mean it's a few months depending on your cycle and their timetable. Have they already said IVF to you? I had to have all the tests done with them first before they decided that I should go for IVF before IUI... How far through the process are you? Have you had HSG etc? If you decide to do IUI privately - with QM you will have the scans there but have the actual 'procedure' at the Bridge, whereas if you go with the Bridge then it's all there. I'd compare the prices / no of scans etc and see which is best and most convenient for you x

Talking of which - Katie - haven't heard from you for a while. How are things going??

also - Grimmy - haven't heard from you and hope you're ok xxxxxxxxxx

It was sooo lovely seeing some of you last night. 
A-M - you have lost so much weight and it's really noticeable. Really keen to hear what your thoughts are on each clinic
Rose - the wedding pics were beautiful & I loved the little book. Thank you also for the card - that was really sweet. I hope next week goes well with DrG & that you get a good plan from him xx
Kezza - you were glowing and looked just great. It was so lovely to see you xx

Twinks - guessing that you're at the Bridge now so hope it's all going smoothly


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Niccad.. i'm definitely a dribbler!
I'm also incredibly stupid... i noticed an abundance of EWCM and thought i was going to ovulate... oh the shame... until i googled and realised its due to the hormones from the eggs/follies... i will take it as a very good sign!


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

rosh75 said:


> AFM... Is this normal.... (have never been normal anyway) but it's day 7... and i feel really bloated and my trousers are so tight! It just feels a bit twingey and uncomfortable when i walk about and i'm so dopey - i just tried to circulate a criminal as wanted when he had already been arrested and i'm getting things wrong and confused! I guess i just want someone to tell me that it's right to feel like a complete dribbler with a very bloated tummy! x


Rosh - definitely normal! I remember running out to Cancer Research and Oxfam in a desperate bid to find some bigger 'work' trousers that I could comfortably fit my belly in around EC/ET. Twingey and uncomfy - spot on the mark, complete duh-brain - absolutely. A friend of mine who'd been preggers before said that around EC/ET she felt as she had done when 6 months pregnant. A complete baby brain. No wonder your brain is a bit s.l.o.w. it is all those drugs doing their thing and getting your body ready for EC and imminent embies! Do take it easy on yourself, and avoid stressful environments as much as you possibly can. Thinking of you hon. xxx

Poptop -  I agree with Tarz and Niccad in that it only took me a couple of months from my first consultation to my first ICSI go - but they had just had a big influx of funding at that point and I was really lucky/a wee bit pushy too!. Other people have been made to wait for months at QM. I think Katie-Kate is going for IUI at QMs, so maybe worth sending her a personal mail (PM) as she may know more than the rest of us IVF/ICSI chicks. Also I think VesperPea had one or more IUI before her IVF and I'm sure she would tell you how she felt about doing it and whether she thought it was worth the time and emotional investment. Also as Nicc says - check out costs of Bridge/Lister/ other clinics for doing IUI privately as although all 3 of my goes have been via QM on the NHS (2 fresh and one Frozen cycle) I think many girls move on from QM when they go private...

In terms of what happens where - for ICSI/IVF Egg collection happens at QM's, then your DH (darling hubby?) has to travel to the Bridge with your eggs in a little (but heavy!) incubator, where he does his thing  and the Bridge do the Fertilisation and then the resulting Embryo Transfer. So for IUI I'm not sure that QM would have a lot to do with it and would most likely be done all at the Bridge (although if you went through QM they may just charge you for consultations etc?)

Vesp - taking your name in vain there - but seem to remember you had a couple of IUI prior to your BFP? Missed you at the meet yesterday! You've reminded me I need to sort out my mortgage soon! Big love.

Prayer girls - hope you said one for me, whilst you were at it!

Twinks - got everything X'd for you.

Love to all and plenty of  
Rooby
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Rooby, foggy headed person that i am will be b*ggering off from work in a couple of hours and not going to the gym as planned!  Think i need hubby to peel me grapes! ha ha

Very impressed you aren't testing - reckon you will hold out the 6 days?xx


----------



## poptop (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks so much all for all your helpful advice. yes, was thinking might investigate other places for IUI as we're not eligible for that on the NHS so could go anywhere. We've been going to QM's for the last 15 months and have had all the tests done with them (apart from the lap, which managed to get done priavtely but still with Rowena Bevan) and they say IVF is the next step but I am just getting impatient, so feel at least if we try IUI while we're waiting I'll feel like we're doing something! 

Thanks again for all your help, it's a very supportive atmosphere on this board!

Good luck to everyone  xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Poptop

We were put on the waiting list at QMs in Feb 2009 and got told our funding for 1 cycle came through that September - there were a few delays, especially as the clinic basically shuts down in the New Year as Ms Bevan has time off in the Jan so we were starting in March of this year.... i know plenty of girls who've not had to wait too long though! FX ! x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello!!!

Yay again for Nicki!!! 

AFM - No blasts, but a perfect 8 cell and 6 cell (well, they think its an 6 cell, it could be heading into day 4 stage already!!) on board!! They look picture perfect apparently according to the nicest embryologist ever!! Didnt have any frozen either, the Bridge offered, but the embies werent great quality, and the freezing / thawing wouldnt on helped. 

OTD - 26th August! Woop!! 

Am off to snooze on sofa and watch Fame (have been ordered to rest!!   )

Mwah xxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Brilliant news Nicki      

And fab new Twinks at now being PUPO with those lovely embies on board     

Hello everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Nicki -                                    

WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! See I said that we were all set for another wave of BFP's - Rooby you're next       

Well, it was lovely to see people last night - the lucky fish and chips have struck again!!   

Kezza - CONGRATULATIONS again. I'm so chuffed for you. I know the next few weeks will be tough, but will be praying that it's all smooth sailing this time       

Rose - so lovely to see you last night. I have everything crossed for you for next Friday    Your wedding photos were lovely and it looked like a wonderful day xx

A-M - really nice to meet you and glad that you could make it. Let us know how you get on   

Rooby - I so so hope that you make it a hat trick next week. Stay strong and positive and I'll be sending lots of positive embie growing vibes your way over the next few days               

Lili, Nic and Tarz - great to see you all again and looking fabulous as always. Will do personals for you on the other thread in a bit   

Twinks - CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!!!         Don't stress about not getting blasts - sounds like you have got some excellent embies on board! Mine weren't as good quality as yours and I got a BFP. Now make sure you rest and take it easy   

Rosh - You get some dancing bananas young lady for your 10 follies      I'm so happy for you after all the cr*p at QM's that this cycle is going really well. Can't wait to hear how the scan goes on Friday       

Charlie - We missed you yesterday! Will catch up with you on the other thread later on xx

Sleepy - welcome back from Ireland, sounds like you had a fantastic time xx

Poptop - welcome to the thread. Everybody on here is lovely and super supportive so you have come to the right place! I couldn't agree more with what the other girls have already said. QM's / The Bridge might not be the best place to go privately - a lot of QM girls have moved on to the Lister (or gone there whilst they were waiting) and have pretty much raved about the place.  Which PCT are you with? Has Nick at QM's not given you any indication of length of time to wait for IVF?? They can be pretty rubbish about giving you information, but don't be afraid to push for answers! Best of luck and keep us posted.

BIG HELLO   to everyone else - hope you're all well.

AFM: Got back from holiday in Cornwall on Tuesday and it was so lovely to hear how well everyone has been doing. Let the good news continue!! Can't quite believe that I'm 27 weeks pregnant this week and still no real symptoms apart from my growing bump and boobs. Nursery is coming along really well - all very exciting.

Lots of love and luck to everyone 
Bella


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Girls,  

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages!  I'm so touched & still can't quite believe it.

I can just picture you all in Hart Boatyard eating fish n chips, holding hands & praying!       

Just heard back that my beta blood test is 206 so am happy with that.  Scan booked for september 2nd. OMG!

  and    to us all!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Nicki - Congrats - so happy for you!


Twinkerbell - congrats on being PUPO!


Hi everyone else, LO calling, got to go!


xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Ladies hope all is well

Have not been on for a while but always thinking of you and     for those lovely miracles.

Nicki70 woo hoo that is so fab im so pleased for you.    

Rosh nearly there,all the bloating is a real downer hey but you will be PUPO before you know it.  

Niccad-was lovely to see you and catch up,you are a tower of knowledge for us all. xxx  

Tarz-what a lovely bump,they will be wriggling around in there before you know it.xxx

Rooby- im going to say a little prayer for you tonight,not long now.mmm wonder if you will last the wait.....  

Kezza- always great to catch up and yes you looked radiant,im so so pleased for you.

A-M lovely to meet you and hope all the consults go well,cant wait to hear all about them/or the report on the waiting room!!!!

Bella- well pregnancy definatly agrees with you,you looked swell(excuse the pun!) Lovely to see you.  

Lili-smiling as always,loved your wedding pics and cant wait to jump in the hot tub!!! he he

Silly-glad to hear all is good and girls are settling into routine.   

Twinx- hope ET went well today and you are relaxing.     

Katie-how are things going with your IUI?

Poptop-Welcome to the thread,i think we waited for about 11mths but I think its shorter now.Im with surrey PCT.

Pinpin- hope you enjoying every second of the day. Cant wait to ahve a catch up. xxx

Vespa-missed you yest hope all is okay and look forward to catching up soon.

sleepy- hope you had a great hols shame it was late so you couldnt join the meet.

M&J,Mini,sharuh,charlie,samia and everyone else, sorry if ive missed you hope you are all well and happy.

AFM  have been taking it easy for a while just peeking to catch up every now and then and wishing for good news of which we have had so that is fab.  
We have had an appt for immunes with Dr.G and the follow up is next friday so will find out if/what we need to take/do to move to the next step.Hope to do FET in October. yipee cant wait.
Just working on healing my mind at the moment and banishing all the negative thoughts and feelings   .Its working slowly and I must say im feeling more positive and relaxed and am smiling all the time which is great.Not that I was always moody/upset but its just all the thoughts that fly around inside your head that need to be changed,my glass is def now half full!!!!! What will be will be so I want to give my all.

Lots of love and    somewhere   xxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls


Just a quick one from me on a flying visit (sorry for not posting more at the moment i have my hands a bit full   )


Nicki - What fantastics news CONGRATULATIONS!     

Twinkerbell - Congrats on being PUPO  !!     


Rooby - you know I have everything crossed for you my lovely   


Rose - Thinking of you often you are in v. good hands with Dr G   


Lots of love to everyone else, i'm thinking of you all   


Pinpin xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

*
Congratulations Nicki!!!!!
! am so pleased for you!!! Hope you and DH are celebrating this weekend! All these third time luckies huh?*

*Twinks - Congrats on being PUPO, and with 2 good embies too, well done you!*

*Rose - Lovely to hear from you and your everlasting PMA. You go girl!!! Keeping everything crossed for your next cycle, whatever road you go down.*

*Hello to everyone else xx*


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Wow busy thread!

Hey to all you lovely ladies

Nicky - You go girl, great bloods result.  

Twinks - Yay now that Nicki's no longer pupo but preggers - it's great that you've joined me on the 2ww!

No battery in laptop so making it a quickie!

Big love to you all

Rx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Nicki YEAY! YEAY! YEAY! whoop whoop! yip yip!                 I am so so so pleased for you! Hope you are now settling in to the idea this is the one! Have the Lister reassured you? Just thrilled for you!

Twinks congratulations on being PUPO! Yeay! will find some extra limbs to cross for you - here's to the end of August!

rose gutted I missed your wedding photos - they sound gorgeous. glad to hear there is some movement - roll on the FET!

Poptop Welcome to the thread! An advanced warning, I have reread that about five times and I can't quite get the tone right so I have given in and gone for as much information and honesty as I can - please don't be scared off by it! Was thinking of PMing it again but thought there might be a lurker or two who hadn't joined cos we are a bit IVFtastic at the mo!
I did 2 cycles of IUI at QM while deciding about IVF and frankly, it was useful for getting used to the drugs for IVF and knowing how barking I would be, but the percentages are so slim that the disappointment of them not working kind of outweighed the positives for me - you go through the same stimming drugs and side effects, the same trigger, the same number of scans as IVF but at the end you just get a turkey baster and fingers crossed. Also I didn't have this collection of beautiful, strong, supportive ladies in my life and I think it might have helped A LOT! However, we did it because we were completely undiagnosed after every test we could lay our hands on and a private hyst/lap with miss bevan and without much hope of it working really - as I said the % is really small and all it did on paper was increase our chances of multiple pregnancy! 
All that said, it meant when we moved on to IVF, I knew there was no point in trying to work during stimming as I was nuts on menopur and that my womb lining thickened at the right rate and so on... 
If money is tight, probably not worth it but if you can afford to do a cycle as a test with realistic expectations and the slim chance of success doesn't scare the whatsists out of you, it does no harm... and well, miracles hapen all the time, just look at this thread!
I guess it comes down to what sort of person you are when you get involved in stuff; I'm a bit gungho - all or nothing, so I found the process really stressful (as much as IVF) but with a 5-10% likelihood compared to 25% of natural conception, I almost felt set up to fail. 
Also from your post, it sounds like you're another undiagnosed lady - miss bevan said go straight for IVF and I thought she was being melodramatic in some ways, using a pneumatic hammer to crack a walnut - "but there's nothing wrong with us!" but she was absolutely right and we were TTC for 6 years and in denial about the idea of assisted conception when actually first cycle of IVF did the job for us... 
Sorry - I feel like I'm not being helpful here probably because I'm still conflicted about whether we should have forked out for the two IUI cycles BUT the main thing is to talk about it, read Zita West on it (makes it so much clearer than when you're in with consultant feeling under pressure) and ask about EVERYTHING - buy a notebook and write all of the little niggly questions down so you are armed with your questions in advance. Now, I know Zita West does cds to help relax and that you can have mayan tummy massages, that if your head is in the right place, your body might follow, that each conception is a miracle but they do happen, that this process makes you stronger and more compassionate if you allow it to - all from the gorgeous girls here.
Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide and PM me any time if you want a chat/ moan/ anything! 

Katie anything you can add? How's it going for you?

Right, after that feel a bit weepy so going to cut the personals short. So sorry to have missed you all on Wed - my mortgage appointment went on FOREVER and my the time I drove DH home I was a broken woman, not least because there was no way in hell I could have got back in the car and come and found you all!

 all and, just in case I haven't said it recently, you guys rock!


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Oh b*llocks just lost a huge post! Start again!

12 inch piece of Plastic says to the Stone: "You Rock!"
Stone says to the 12 inch piece of Plastic: "You Rule!"

So so so sorry for the appalling almost-joke, but couldn't help myself after reading Pea's post.
Love love love you and your honesty Pea. Xxxxxxx Tone was absolutely perfect as it's so clear that you are speaking from the heart and was really moved by how much you obviously care about us ramshackle group of nutty females!

Bet people thought that you guys were having a seance in Hart's the other day! Actually I think that what you did was absolutely beautiful and I'm sorry I missed it.

Went to visit PinPin and baby Charlie yesterday and they were ridiculously fantabulous. Cute, snuffly and cuddly - and that was just PinPin! Also have to say a huge
*Thank You!*
to you PinPin for the incredibly amazing and beautiful Lucky Charm Necklace you gave me, which shall not leave my neck from now on! I love it! Xxxxx

Really over the moon for Nicky, Can't wait for Rosh to join us Pupo ladies, Go Twinks get those feet up and keep on chilling out girl.

Poptop - ask away any questions here, the girls are so fab as you'll see. Let us know what you decide.

AFM, am just feeling really positive today and it's been totally 'Thread-tastic' of late. Had a massive overwhelming feeling lying in bed last night that this really is our time and was lying there with ridiculous happy tears streaming down my face whilst DH snoozed on! Am getting proper excited now about the prospect of testing as opposed to the dread I felt last time round. Have yet to talk to DH but reckon you could start a sweepstake on when we'll actually test!

Big love,  and  to all you incredible women out there who have kept me sane these last 18 months

*Rooby*
*x**x**x**x**x**x*
*xxxx
xx
x
*


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Awwwwww! You Guys!!!!


You're making me all weepy with Emily in my arms and Eadie on my lap..................... this really is a lovely thread and goes to show that our dreams really can come true........... Just keep believing.............


Twinks - Congrats again on being Pupo.


Rosh - Not long now!


Rooby - Stay away from the pee sticks!!! Only 5 more days, really have EVERYTHING crossed for you, Eadie and Emily have their eyes crossed for you. Loving the PMA.


Hi everyone else xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rooby - you are such an angel. It was lovely seeing you yesterday and thanks you sooo much for the cake. So glad I didn't take those bites of heaven home with me. Love that you've found your    but throwing more your way anyhow -                 . 
xxxxxxx

Vesper - thanks for being so honest about IUI. How are you doing? x

Hello to everyone else... Nicki - great HCG levels! Do they get again or do you wait for a scan now? Loved that you're up on cloud 9 xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

So my scan went well although i now have 15 follies up to 14mm and not 10 anymore.. hence the gigantic belly!

Anyway, the clinic rang re my bloods and they have almost doubled up to 3178 in the last 48 hours - so now they want me in tomorrow rather than Monday as the doctor thinks it's too long to wait.

I'm a bit worried - the nurse said it's nothing to worry about and when i asked about OHSS i'm a long way off that - do you think it's just that they might have to monitor my dose again and drop it as the eggs are growing/maturing quickly?

Sorry for being such a tart - just worried as i've not done it before


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - don't worry. I'm sure the Lister girls will answer your questions - but I know at ARGC towards the end of stimming I was going in twice a day for bloods and scans. The important thing is that they are looking after you and doing what's best. 15 follies is great news - Did they give you any idea on size
Drink loads and loads of water and milk and take it easy xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Niccad - have been doing 2.5ltr of water and milk/protein shakes every day!

Size wise i have a few at 14mm, a few at 12mm, 11mm etc and then some smaller ones under 10mm.  I only had 10 2 days ago so it's a big spurt i guess and that's why they want to monitor me.  I'm guessing since my bloods doubled in 48 hours, if they left me on the same dose for the next 3 days i could be at a higher risk of OHSS?

Sorry for being such a dribbler - i was so worried


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh sounds like you have some fab follies there girl!! And 15 is AMAZING - I only managed 8 I think and several of those were rather small. As you know QMs doesn't even bother with blood tests so I can't help you out there, but you really are in safe hands where you are. I'm sooooo excited for you!!!!!  

Rooby - loving the PMA!!! I really do have a positive feeling about this cycle     

Vesper - HELLO! Glad to hear that you're OK 

Pinpin and Silly - Ahhhhh. Sounds like you guys are wonderful Mummy's, so lovely to hear from you xx

Must post on the other thread later, but keep getting distracted with sorting out the spare room nursery!

Love to all xx


----------



## poptop (Dec 7, 2009)

hi everyone,


thanks so much for all your advice, and especially to Vesper for speaking so frankly about your experience of IUI. I guess i hadn't really realised that it was so much like IVF but without the higher success rates, i'm realising more and more that there's so much you don't know about all this until you actually start going through it. though i feel much more informed already thanks to all you guys!


i think i am a bit of an all or nothing type too, so i guess if we do IUI it might be a bit overwhelming for relatively little chance of success. hmm, will think on. am feeling pretty inspired by all your stories on here, though, so many positive vibes, it is making me resolve to try to be much more positive about things!


xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

bellaboo75 said:


> As you know QMs doesn't even bother with blood tests so I can't help you out there, but you really are in safe hands where you are. I'm sooooo excited for you!!!!!


Bella (and anyone else) - QM's do do blood tests if they feel that there is any chance of OHSS (at least they always used to!). 
I had to have them a few times on my last two cycles as I was producing so many follies. They'll rush you through the blood test queue to ensure the results are back that day and then let you know whether or not to reduce the Menopur dosage. They may not not be as thorough as other clinics, but I certainly don't think they'd let anyone be in any danger 

Liz
x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

I have to agree with M&J. Katie sent me off with a blood test form marked urgent and rung me about my menopur dosage when she got the results in the same day. 

OMG!!! It's only day 3 and i am already symptom checking!! Every twinge and feeling. Worst thing is, i know the cyclogest is to blame!! Then im worried im not resting enough, and worried everytime i get up of the sofa i am doing damage!!   

How is everyone?


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Ladies

just a quicky as of to go karting and lunch with work...team building.

Rosh  hope all goes welltoday,PUPO before you know it.

Rooby  love you,what a fantastic feeling,you have to go with your gut instinct on testing.xxxxx       

Silly just had a lovely image of you with your beanies  sooo sweet.

Niccad hope you enjoyed the cake mmm

Vespa I also love your way with words and love readingyour posts.

Twinks--have you a zita west cd may stop you sympton checking for at least an hour or 2-3 if you fall asleep.     .    

really must go  pinpin,bella,tarz.M&J,lili,A-M,poptop,katiekexxa. and if ive forgotton anyone else  loves u     xxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies, scan was fine & follies are up to 15mm. Waiting on bloods to see if I need to lower my dosage.
No EC date but next scan Monday morning x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh - follies are growing really nicely!!! I reckon EC Tuesday??!!!!!!       

With regards to blood tests I meant as part of the regular monitoring at QM's, obviously if they thought you were at risk of OHSS you would get bloods done and monitored more closely   

Have a lovely week-end everyone xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey bella, reckon weds earliest as no appt til
Monday do trigger will be Monday eve earliest?x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes wed earliest unless they call today and change it. So excited for you!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Rosh how exciting!! 

I reckon it could be wednesday! xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

No calls - i'm voting Thursday for EC! )


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

It could still be Wednesday Rosh..... Scan 2moro, trigger 2moro night, drug free day tuesday.... Sedation and EC Wednesday!! 

Then joining me on the "lovely" 2ww (as Rooby will officially be preggers by then!!   )

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahhh well if you insist twinks!
Hubby has a specialist appt for his Achilles tendinitis on Wednesday so in some ways I hope it's Thursday!!xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Either way, will be thinking of you!!    x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Hun, bit nervous but no backing out now!! Shame DHs counts so low or I could trigger & be the next octo mum! He he


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I think this has to be the hardest thing I'm ever going to write on here and I am not sure how to do so.
The last few days have been in someways the best and in many many ways the worst of my life.

I fibbed in my post to you on Friday and I did so to protect myself for two reasons. 1. that until I have confirmed bloods I don't feel I can actually believe the situation and 2. I cannot believe the way that DH reacted to the situation.

The Good News: I did a blood test on Friday via my GP and again on Saturday at the Epsom Early Pregnancy Unit:
Friday: 9dp5dt HGC=132
Saturday: 10dp5dt HGC=228
Monday: 12dp5dt HGC TBC hopefully by tomorrow pm

PLEASE READ ON BEFORE sending me a message. I really do not want any flashing BFP signs and given the Bad News I don't think the dancing bananas quite do it.

The Bad News: DH (or '$%*%$£*'H) 's face went completely white and blank and drained of all emotion in what can only be described as sheer panic. No not panic as in ' oh my God I'm going to be a father, how on earth are we actually going to afford this baby blah blah blah' or anything like that.

But panic as in: (I learnt today that) He never for one minute imagined that the FET would work and so had put off telling me that he no longer wants to be with me and basically wants to separate.

He then left for work without telling me this but also without showing any emotion regarding the news and went out after work that night as planned with his two sisters until 2ish the next morning. When I asked him to talk to me he started saying that he wasn't sure he was happy that I was pregnant and he hadn't been happy for a long time, and that 'it' was better sooner rather than later when I was more pregnant or actually with baby. I told him to seriously consider what he was saying before we spoke more, and that given my new condition he better not do anything that could in any way jeopardise this pregnancy.

To a degree I mentally had my fingers in my ears shouting LALALALALALA and didn't get what 'it' was, as I felt that if I allowed what he was saying to penetrate, I would be unable to forgive him not so much for expressing his feelings but for choosing to do/say so the day we discover that I am pregnant.

I got dropped off at Niccad's house and we spent the evening discussing his bizarre reaction, our conclusions that he must be suffering from a mid-life crisis, having days before turned forty and then that day received a shock to his system that would likely take him a short while to recover from and to sort his head out over.

The next day Saturday, I made an excuse to his family not to go into London with them and got the second bloods done at Epsom. On my way out of the car park I received a text along the lines of "There is no desire and intimacy in our relationship, there is no love only friendship that nourished the IVF. I am a <banker 'with a w'> and other things but this decision isn't recent, I have been thinking about it for a while."

That blew my mind and I was so upset I couldn't function and so I drove to his best friend's house as I had to share with someone what was going on, as other than Niccad and Pinpin, no-one knew I was pregnant and certainly no-one knew what was going on and they have also had IVF and the guy is also about to turn 40. They talked about a lot of different things and offered insights into some of the issues that I may have been ignoring, or tried to talk with *H about but abandoned when I got no resolution on them. They suggested that I shouldn't go home that night and make everyone (all 5 of them) dinner and put myself through the stress of being in the house with him, without being able to talk, and that I send him a text telling him that I was listening and that we clearly needed to talk when he was ready, but that I was staying at a friends overnight (oh and by the way he could get their own tea).

I didn't know if he had talked to anyone/ his family about this decision, so what the atmosphere would be like if I stayed at home. So I drove home, packed an overnight bag, and a week's worth of clothes, shoes, laptop, sleeping bag (forgot the socks, laptop power pack and make-up!) called Niccad up and asked If I could stay the night and possibly the weekend.

Niccad has been my guardian angel and offered me solice, rest, and a place to stay. I am in her spare bedroom now on her computer and imposing on her life-saving hospitality and drinking all her redbush tea.

I remembered at 11pm that I was not only supposed to have made them risotto, but also have been there with the car so that they could easily drop their hire car off at the hire place that night, so I texted his father to apologise and offering to be back with the car the next morning in time for him to do so. I also added that *H had said some things to me the day before that had shaken the foundations of my world to the degree that I couldn't possibly stay at the house. The next morning I got a message back from his parents saying, "car had been taken car of, not to worry and kisses".

Apparently the night before *H had only said that I was staying the night at a friends and his parents waited for him to tell them why but he didn't say anything. My text to his dad provoked his mum to go and ask *H what the hell was going on and *H 'confessed' that he wanted to leave me as the relationship wasn't working for him, oh and by the way, I was also pregnant.

In the mean time I had sent him 3 txts saying that I didn't agree that the relationship was over, that i loved him with all my heart and was sorry that he was suffering to such a degree that he felt that leaving me was his only choice and that what IVF couple hadn't had their sex life affected in some way by the ongoing rollercoaster of treatment/ drugs etc. That there were issues we needed to discuss and that I feel that all those issues can be overcome with time and outside help and that nearly 12 years together plus a potential baby meant that this was not something to be lightly thrown away.

He txted me later that morning asking to meet at 13.00. I agreed to see him at 13.30 and immediately asked a couple from my church who I know have experience working with couples in difficulty if they could speak with me for an hour before I met with him. They said to listen carefully to what he had to say, to reflect back what he was saying to clarify any misunderstandings and to tell him honestly how I was feeling. They also said they were happy to help us have a conversation about the relationship if we wanted.

We spoke for 2 hours , pretty much until he said - "well I need to use the car because I have to take my sister to the airport, it's my car too you know". I agreed to that in exchange for him coming with me to meet this couple so that they could help us communicate and decide/ agree what was to happen next, e.g., where I was going to stay tonight as he said his family can't leave the UK until the 26th when their flights are booked and that we can't properly begin to talk until they have gone. Oh and that his sister now has a friend arriving to stay at the house this next weekend...??! ! ? ? WTF ? ? ? ?

He also told me today that he had recently (2 weeks ago)(the same 2 weeks ago that he told me to hop back in the sack when I showed him the ovulation kit and we made love a number of times over those couple of days pre-FET and I thought that we had managed to move past some of our issues around sex) become attracted to someone at work who also found him very attractive and with whom he felt happiness which he had not felt for a long time with me despite him not having 'done' anything about the blossoming attraction.

We rediscussed almost everything at the couples house and agreed in principle that it is not unreasonable to expect his parents and sister to make alternate arrangements to give us the space to begin to sort some of this out. I agreed to find somewhere else to stay for one week in the 'hope' that they would do so, despite the fact he wants them around, so he doesn't have to be in the house on his own and face the enormity of his stupidity, sorry, decision. He also blew my mind by frequently saying 'we made a mistake going ahead with the FET, but anyway we don't yet know if the baby will reach full-term' ARGGGHHHHHHHHHHH yes it/ they will because they are stubborn little mites who are feeding off my inner strength and who want to be born into this world (ideally with both parents).

Post blood-test tomorrow, I will leave for Cambridge where my parents (who live in Switzerland) have just arrived, and stay a day or so, before going to stay at his best mates house (our joint close friend's house) and depending on the family/housing situation poss go back to Niccad's for next weekend. she is seething with anger nicely on my behalf and we attempted to plot ways to find out who this girl is and tell her exactly the situation so that she realises not to touch him with a barge pole, however I am not sure ultimately what that would achieve and maybe he needs to have a fling and realise that actually nothing is a fairy tale and how much he is risking giving up with me.

Although my heart is in a thousand pieces somehow my soul feels like it is still mostly intact although I may need a nudge past the denial stage of grief and a padded cell to meet anger in, oh and at some stage possibly a bed for the night.

Please turn to, phone, txt, your DHs and tell them that they are the love of your lifes and that with great communication and possibly some outside help you can overcome anything together.

I just hope the love of mine reconsiders (with possible pressure from the potential french grand-family) or decides that although far gone and on a life support machine (in his eyes) our relationship has not yet flatlined and it is not yet inevitable that a formal separation/ divorce is to follow.

I'll be able to read PMs on my blackberry but not FF until late tomorrow night. Will txt Niccad and ask her to post my latest bloods result on monday if I am unable to.

Please also pray that Coco and Jelli are not upset by events and that they stay firmly in place and grow big and strong.

Yours in pieces, yet strangely holding back the tears, and also giggleing that FF won't let you write the word banker with a w as they turn it into naughty boy who plays with his winkle too much. wierd. type banker with a w and you will see. Night all.
Rooby


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

rooby don't really know how to express how much i hope this works out. no big flashing bfp's but that news is absolutely fabulous. as for the rest... well, i was told once that the other person is never the problem just the symptom and that whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger. i hope that holds for you. for some reason bootilicious is running through my head 'i don't think you're ready to shake this jelly cos my body's too bootilicious for you..." hope that might make you crack a smile. so much pma and love heading your way. xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh god rooby I am so very sorry that this happy time is marred by such awful sadness & stress.
The biggest if hugs to you & if there is anything I can do PM me xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Rooby - echoing what Rosh and Vesper have said..... 

You are an amazing person, and dont deserve to have that "naughty boy who plays with his winkle" (Rooby said FF changed banker with a W to this - and i had to try it!!!) too much bring you down. 


I think we should all meet up and plot ways of making him see the error of his ways (this is the most diplomatic way of saying wanting to chop his wotsits off!!)

I hope you are ok, and if you need anything - we will all be behind you 100% xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ladies just had my scan, twinks I win! EC Thursday and now I'm pooping my pants!!

Have 5 follies over 18mm and 7 just under so hopefully the next 3 sleeps will boost them. Feeling very worn out & teary, just want it over with but totally petrified x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Ahhhhh - I wanted to win!!   

So trigger tuesday night?? 

You'll be fine hun xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep trigger tomorrow & by the weekend I hope to feel less like a weeble & a bit more normal!!x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - great news on the follies - I always heard that the 'optimal' number is 14 so you're doing fantastic. Good luck for EC on Thursday - you'll just love the sedation xx

Twinks - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too    x

Rooby -     Let me know how you get on at Epsom today. We're obviously talked at length but I'm still shell shocked by what's happened to you. The joy of seeing that line on the pee stick to be so quickly followed by seeing the horror on your DH's face (D being 'dickhead' in this instance). I can't believe he's being so short-sighted and is so caught up in his 'butterflies' experience that he's not seeing the wood through the trees. You are such an incredible woman and I'm amazed at your strength. The most important thing is to look after yourself and to focus on jeli and coco. I wish there was more I could do than just offer a bed.... xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Niccad - i'm hoping i don't freak out too much with the GA! Having said that, for someone with needle-phobia... i've done pretty well so far! he he x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh- are you having GA or sedation?


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all

Rooby- hope your appointment went okay,thinking of you,take care on your journey. xxx     

Rosh- yea not long now,dont be scared it will be fine,good time to relax in the middle of all the madness of treatment.xxx

Twinx- hope your 2ww is okay and not drinving you mad  

Nicki70- hows things with you,still on cloud 9.  

Niccad- you really are the fairy godmother.   xxx

Hi to all others hope your well.

AFM had a great weekend go karting its fab and luch was delish.  Sending              and   for all that need it.Lots of love and somewhere   our dreams will come true   .


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All,

Feel pretty speechless having read Rooby's post.  Feel thrilled for the obvious, yet distraught for the cruel twist.

Rooby I send you all my love and support, thinking of you xxx

On nights tonight, shall post properly tomorrow.

Love and best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

can you work our what Rooby and I wanted to post? **** **** bollucks ****
slightly worried I'll get barred...
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Rooby - I've just seen your post and I really just wanted to echo what the others have said and offer big   to you whilst you are having to experience the highest of highs and lowest of lows at the same time! I couldn't quite believe what I was reading about DH's behaviour!   
I too really hope that things get worked out for you both - you take care   

Rosh - loads of luck for EC on Thursday. Try not to panic too much and enjoy that lovely sedation   

Hello everyone else

Liz
x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Roobs - Don't really know what to say other than that I am thinking of you dearly, and don't wish for you to have to go through this sadness and pain. Such happiness marred in such a way, I can't even begin to imagine. Big hugs to you, and there is alway an airbed here for you, to share with my zoo of cats (Am sure Niccads spare room is much nicer!)


Niccad - Thank you for looking after Rooby, you are just wonderful!


Rosh - Good luck for EC! Great news on follies! 


Twinks - hope you are going kooky!


Love to everyone else! xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hiya,

9dp5dt    = 132
10dp5dt  = 228
12 dp5dt = 534 (yippity dooh dahh)

Epsom early Preggers unit very happy and will do my bloods again next Mon and Wed and at that point she said she may be able to have an idea of whether there are one or two little embies snuggling in.

7 Wk Scan @QM booked for 13.00 8th Sept once I'm back from a week away in Switzerland.  Katie (@QM) said to me today that the Bridge were talking rubbish telling me  to wait 14 days post 5 day transfer and was happy enough that I tested  on Day9.

Sent *H an email calendar invitation to scan to which he has not replied, but he did send me a txt this morning saying: "As requested the emotional 'relationship' will end today".  However he phoned me tonight to ask when I would be back in the house so that his parents can make themselves scarce (yet still sleep in the house).  It feels like he is making an effort in small ways to 'cooperate' but that he is still firm in his decision. boo.

Have been fed and watered at Big sis's house and just wanted to let you know the vital stats.
Can't thank you guys enough for all the love and support you've been sending my way.
Thanks also to those who've shared their personal stories with me and offered me beds for the night despite that we hardly know one another - you know who you are and it means the world to me to feel such support, that is helping keep me strong.
Esp thanks to Niccad for her incredible generosity and Pea for risking getting barred to make me laugh!

I feel like I am in a waking nightmare, with tight chest, a broken heart and a massive knot in my tummy.  Yet I couldn't help but laugh when I read Pea's post and discovered the FF Translation service for naughty words.  I might have to try out a few more in the posts to come to let any anger that arises out of my system.

Anyhow what's important is the embies and their continued strong growth.  So as councelled by many today, I shall eat, sleep, take care of myself for me and for the embies and to make you guys proud of me!!

Rosh - so excited for your EC on Thursday, keep keeping your tummy warm!

Twinks - fingers and toes crossed for you my lovely...



Everyone else - love you all, sending you all   and   s
Naanoo Naanoo (anyone remember Mork?)
Night all,
Rooby, Coco and Jelli xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Rooby - as the others have said sending you a big hug on this horrendous journey, he is indeed a ******! (sorry - had to try it!!) Why do men think with their dicks instead of their heads?  But also have to say congrats on your increasing levels.


Rosh - good luck for Thurs.


Niccad - as Silly said you are an angel.


Hi everyone else, x x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Rooby..... You are amazing, an inspiration to us all. Sending you, coco and jelli lotsa love n hugs x x x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rooby - I LOVE the increases in your HCG. 534 is fantastic. Could be that Jeli and Coco are both in there (mine was 159 on 12dt5dt)   
Hope that you're relaxing at your sisters and being looked after. Just been trying out some bad words and think it's hilarious. It was someones job to come up with alternatives - they must have had a great laugh in the office at the time. 
Speak later xxx

Twinks - how are you feeling? x

Nicki - how are you doing and what have the bloods come back at? Hope you're well and enjoying cloud 9 xx

Caroline - guessing you're back from holiday. How was it and how is the lovely pill going?? Hopefully not too long before you can start sniffing. Let us know how things are going x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

I do think i have found something to lighten the 2ww!! FF Translation service!! 

I'm OK, going doo-lally with boredom, and analysing every little twinge. 

Was nearly in tears last night, as i rescued the dogs ball from under the conifer in the garden, then realised as i was on my knees, what if im doing damage!!

Rooby - Loadsa luv, and shall think of some new swear words to try out for you!! Fabulous levels!! 

Pea - Language!!! haha xx 

Rosh - All set for trigger tonight? 

Niccad - you are just amazing. 

Nicki - How is cloud 9 going for you? 

Silly - yes dear, incredibly kooky!!   

Sleepy - Hi, u ok? 

Love 2 all xxx 

x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - being on your knees is fine    Are you going to wait til the Bridges OTD The Lister would say you can test on Monday and ARGC would say Tuesday.... um.... Not sure if I should've told you that... xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Even with a 3 day transfer?? hhhhmmmmmmm    xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep - regardless of when the transfer is Lister say 14 days after EC and ARGC say 15 days after EC... xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

ooohhhhh - i shall use that as part of my argument when me and OH have the "shall we, shouldnt we" debate about testing early!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning all.

Rooby - Big hug for you. xx

Twinks - I tested 9dp5dt or 14 days after ec as the Lister suggested. Hope you're not getting too stressed?!

Rosh - Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else am on my phone so difficult to look back.  I did repeat bloods yesterday - they were 206 on Thurs (otd) & yesterday they were 1512 so quite a big jump. Will have to wait now to Sept 2nd for my 7 week scan although may ask my GP if he'll do some more bloods for me. Still can't believe it!

Take care all.
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

So glad bloods went well Nicki! I'm voting for twins! hurrah! xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - Twins would be amazing, not sure if they can work it out from the blood hcg though?! 
Good luck for your trigger tonight, don't panic if you see a big bubble in the otrivelle syringe (as I did!), they all have them & it's normal.

Have started to spot (yellow/pink) again - a tiny bit. Not sure if I should worry or not...? Hoped getting my bloods done yesterday would stop me worrying but can't.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki -    try not to worry hon. As long as it's only spotting then it's fine. Your first HCG means that it could be twins!! How exciting! 

Rosh - enjoy your drug free day xxx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Firstly Rooby, so sorry to hear about your nightmare, my jaw literally dropped when I read your post.  Keep strong, and thank goodness that you have such support around you.  

Rosh, best of luck for Thursday.

Egypt was great but HOT does not even begin to describe it - 50 degrees one day!!

I stop the pill and start sniffing on Saturday - bit scared to be honest as i've never sniffed anything in my life, I know that probably sounds stupid!  Is it easy?  I guess it must be.  What side effects have people had, if any?  Also, at the risk of sounding like an alcoholic, is it best to stop drinking now?  Just have a couple of things, including a wedding coming up, and don't want people to jump to the conclusion that i'm pregnant, which obviously could not be further from the truth.

Thanks

Caroline x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Caroline, glad you had a fab holiday!!

Suprecur just made me feel
Bloated and hot, other than that I was fine. I stopped drinking when we started our cycle but wasn't much of a drinker. Maybe try White wine spritzers to keep it light or tonic water & lime (looks like G&T!)

When you sniff just close your opposing nostril. I used to do it at 7,2 and 9pm. Good luck!!

Ladies, idiot that I am, do I squeeze the air bubble out of the ovitrelle??xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All,

Rooby - Thinking of you and sendining you, coco and jelli lotsa love xxx

Nicki - Great news!!!  Ooooohh I'm thinking this may be twinlets!!! xxx

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well xxx

AFM....FINALLY we had our appt at QMR for DH treatment!  He has been put on 150 of Menopur 3 times a week and 3000 of Pregnyl twice a week.  This is initially for 4 months with a view to doing a sample in December, so    it kicks in.  Julie told us to be pessimistic though, reckons it'll need longer to have any affect   .  DH is really positive about it all bless him, struggling to share his positivity, cant help but feel petrified that it wont work, feel so scared.  I know I need to try and be better at the whole    thing, but cant lie, I am struggling.  And we've not even started anything with my malfunctioning body!!!  This is a big old mountain that we are stuck at the bottom of!!  Still, one step at a time, and at last the hiking boots are on!!!  On a lighter note, think it was quite a novelty for Julie telling a man to drop his trousers and jabbing a big hairy leg!!!  Hahaha!!!

Anyways, sending faith, hope, love, luck    and   to each and every one of you xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yippee Nicnacnoo! You'll both be experts at the jabbing by the time you get to start your cycle!

Rosh - You must have missed my last post but you don't need to get rid of the air bubble - don't attempt to - it's designed like that. What time is your trigger? xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just saw your earlier post, damn phone!! 10pm... X


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Dear Rooby, saw your post yesterday morning and just about fell off my seat. I didn't get a chance to comment yesterday because I had to be in Canary Wharf for another same day changeover and was playing catch up with all other things today, but I was going through the same gloom and delight as you (I was fuming the whole way in the car about HIM) and I really feel for you and am also there for you in spirit and there is also a bed here for you three should you ever want one. "Pain is so close to Pleasure" I remember Queen singing, but in your case rather extreme!! I'm sending you a huge hug and please be strong and I'm so chuffed for your great HCG Levels and what an incredible thing you have achieved. You're such a warm-hearted woman and have so much to give and a man is very lucky to be worthy of such attention and such a special gift! Like some men he's probably gone into panic mode and will regret it much later, but it’s asking a lot of you. Be strong, we’re all here for you!!

My nuchal scan went really well on Sunday so I’m quite pleased with developments, have posted more details about the visit on the other thread for anyone who’s interested.

Good luck with everyone’s tx’s, really exciting progress all around! You go girls!

Hugs, Lili


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rooby - I am in total and utter shock about what has happened to you and really quite upset. I cannot imagine what you are going through at the moment and I certainly don't understand why your husband is acting the way he is   Why, oh why he has chosen to tell you this now, I don't know, but it's seems such a cruel thing to do after being with somebody for 12 years. You are such a beautiful, strong, intelligent woman and deserve more than this. I am obviously thrilled that you got that beautiful BFP (told you so   ), but I just don't understand (like you) where this has come from.  Please, please take care of yourself and the babies. I'm afraid that we no longer have a spare room or sofa bed due to the new nursery, but am around all next week should you fancy a drink at Harts or some where in Kingston. Thinking of you and sending lots of love and virtual hugs         

Rosh - hope the trigger went OK in the end? BIG day tomorrow - YAAY!!!! 

Twinks - hope you're not going too mad??!! Let us know which date you have decided to test on!!

Nicnacnoo - fab news about DH's treatment starting - WOOOOO!! Don't forget that at every appointment I had at QM's I was told to be pessimistic and look at me now! Every small step is one step closer to your dream   

Caroline - great news that you start sniffing at the weekend. I posted exactly the same post as you in January when I started sniffing. I remember a couple of days before I was due to start, that I wasn't sure how to sniff the drugs as nobody had explained!!  As Rosh said, put the spray up one nostril and close the other with your finger on the other hand, then push down on the spray and remember to do a good sniff at the same time. It doesn't have to be really big sniff, but enough to get all the drugs up there.  Most of us experienced a horrible metal taste about 5-7 minutes after we had sniffed. I found having an orange juice ready for the morning and evening sniff really helped, and a fruit polo or something similar for the afternoon sniff.  After a while though you do get used to the taste.  I was really lucky and had no side effects at all from any of the drugs and I think a few other people were the same - so don't presume the worse (and I was on a high dosage for the stimms part). Good luck!!

Nic - you're an angel    xx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know that Coco, Jelli and I are all alive and kicking (as far as I know). TMI but no blood for me at all, phew, which is one less worry to have to add to the mountain.  Is it too early to be feeling morning sickness?  I have had several bouts of wretching throughout the day and was properly sick yesterday morning, but then again I guess that could be expected as a result of everything else.  

Spent an hour+ listening to Zita and Natal Hypnotherapy this morning - woke at 6.18 and had no chance of falling back to sleep, as was sharing a bed with Hattie (3) who had pretty much pushed me out of it!  I think the cuddles from the 3 kids have been therapeutic.  However it is as if I am in the middle of a waking nightmare, where every hour or so I am gripped by this sheer morbid terror, I get short of breath, a massive lead ball that starts in my stomach and works its way up my chest, where I start this hacking cough, and burst into floods of incontrolable tears.  So I mentally go back to the Zita breathing or see if I can distract myself with the kids or something.

My Mum and Dad left this morning for their trip round the Lake District to see Family who they haven't seen since moving out to Switzerland over a year ago.  They'll be back at my sister's in a week, so until then I've got a week to figure out where I want to be and what I want to do.  Big sis and her DH have been great and took me to their maternity shop 'Truly Bumptious', helped me to load up three boxes of stuff to try on, and that kept me busy all night long.  I now have several bargain pairs of new trousers that I can actually fit into comfortably, some lovely tops that my boobs aren't bursting out of (and that's months before I actually begin to show with beanies!)  It was great fun, until it suddenly hit me that I couldn't go home and show *H my new acquisitions.  Boo.  Guess I better get used to this keeping on happening.  Bit like Snakes and Ladders really, finally momentarily enjoy the realisation of being pregnant = ladder, remember I may not have anyone to share this journey with = huge great pigging anaconda snake.

Rosh - EC tomorrow     the journey is well and truly underway.  Hope the trigger went okay!

Nicky - Woohoo - incredible bloods - you so deserve this!  I've booked scan for 8Th Sept - only cos I am away on the 3/4th, but also having bloods done at Epsom on Monday and Wednesday.  Although for you not sure how much this will tell as Niccad said to me that after 1500 there is not such a sharp increase in HGC (?) so don't expect it to carry on doubling

Twinks - hey girl - how exciting!  Am praying for your BFP.  Don't let him think it is testing early - just give him the facts.  Two clinics test on day 9/10 post ET.  The Bridge say 14 days post ET whatever day of transfer. Katie at QM was more than happy for me to test 14 days post 'EC' (or equivalent for me and coco  & jelli frosties).

ps - what are the best 'translations' you've come across?!?

Nicnacnoo - woohoo, you've finally got your boots on, backpacks packed and picked out your destination!  So pleased for you both.

Caroline - I agree with Bella about the metal taste post sniffing, I can't remember which drug it was, but during the run up to EC My belly inflated enormously so I could hardly fit my clothes - don't know if this happens to everyone but is to be expected, so worth finding comfy (stretchy) clothes and I also had a massive 'nesting urge' (whilst in Sainsburies) and ended up buying anything fluffy/strokey I could get my hands on!).  As far as drinking goes, one time I drank tonic  with slice of lemon in a public outings (people may have thought it was G&T), I also another time just said to people closer to me who might guess otherwise that I was on a bit of a health detox (!) and another time I said I had had a stomach upset (was actually an ovarian cyst) and was being really careful about what I ate and drank so as not to iritate it...


Lili - Yippee for bumpchen on nuchal scan! will check out other thread!  Really appreciate your lovely comments.  Thank you.

Bella - Thanks too angel for the comments - you guys are keeping me strong.  I might well take you up on that next week!

To everyone else who has been so lovely and incredibly supportive - thanks so much, honestly you can't possibly understand how close I have come to a complete breakdown - and then a little PM comes through or I read the thread and I cry but out of awe for how amazing all of you are, and how somehow I've got to 'Keep calm and carry on'...

Big Love,
Rooby
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- sorry I haven't posted much but there is lots happening in my life at the moment and I'm so tired that I don't have the energy or time to keep up. 

Rooby- glad you are surviving under the circumstances. 

TG- how did the doppler go on Sunday? Been thinking and praying you heard two strong heartbeats.


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

if i dont get on here again this evening...... GOOD LUCK ROSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Will be thinking of you whilst you are in dream land with the sedation. 

xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rooby - What a girl. You're so brave (ok, I know you have no choice) but I'm glad that you have santuary with your family at the moment.
As for Jelli & Coco sounds like they're letting you know they're there! I haven't had any ms or anything yet, boobs still feel normal but just feel tired. I didn't know that about the hcg slowing down, I've made an appointment to see my GP on friday though to inform him & see what I need to do next. Hopefully will have stopped spotting by then but will ask for his reassurance anyway. Am around for a few weeks if you need company/go see a movie/whatever. xx

Rosh - Best of luck! 

Caroline - Hope the sniffing's going ok?

Twinks - Nearly there! How are you feeling? 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh.. Wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow. I hope you get loads of lovely eggs. Enjoy the sedation! Xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck Rosh!   

x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Rosh - All the best for your big day tomorrow, enjoy feeling floaty and dreamy!  


Roobs -   Lovely to hear from you and the bubbas. Glad your family are supportive through this and you can be with people who care and love you very much. Please please look after yourself and indeed, 'Keep calm and carry on'............... I had MS from before I tested, and if you get it early and bad it could be twins.......... would love you to join the club!


Twinks - Was meant to say on my last post hope you AREN'T going kooky, not ARE    but anywho, sounds like you are and don't worry about testing early, I tested 13days post EC and got an accurate result, 14 days will be fine.  


Kezza - Good to hear from you, hope you aren't overdoing things and are looking after yourself.  


Nicki - Good luck at the GP on Friday.  


Nicnacnoo - Glad you FINALLY got that elusive appointment! Yippee! One baby step at a time   


Caroline - I found with the sniffing that I got hot flushes, esp at night time, and also got terrible headaches. I used 4head for the headaches and fruit polos for the aftertaste...... (didn't want to take anymore drugs!)  


Hi to everyone else!


AFM - Tigers had their first jabs today, and nobody told me it was actually two injections! Poor tigers. Needless to say they have been growling all afternoon, and feeling a little bit sorry for themselves. They only cried a little with the actual injections, but the wimpering over the rest of the day has broken my heart   They are now tucked up in bed sleeping it off!


Lots of love xx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone - just one more question, sorry!

Its about the timing - they have told me to sniff at 8, 3 and 10.  8 will be impossible as I am always on the motorway then, and 3 will be tricky as I work in an open plan office at the opposite end to the toilets.  2 ish would be easier as at least then it will be my lunch break.  Soooo do you think it will be OK to change it to 7, 2 and 9?  

I am sure I am overthinking this and am stuipd even to ask! 

Also does it matter if it is exactly the same time every day or slips by half an hour or so?

x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All,

Thanks so much for your kind and encouraging words, means a lot as always....

Silly - Hope the tigers are not feeling too growly for too long bless them xxx

Rosh - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, be thinking of you sweetie xxx

Rooby - Sending love n hugs xxx

Love, hugs and best wishes to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all

Rosh- good luck for today xx

Caroline- yes thats fine I did thoss times as it fitted in with work better.

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

These gowns aren't very flattering for the curvier girl... My **** is hanging out!!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you got the paper knickers too?! Single room? Best of luck! xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

GOOD LUCK ROSH!!!!           

Caroline - As Rose said, that's totally fine xx

Rooby - Hope you're staying strong lovely     

I'm off to get my students A Level results!! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

How they all do amazingly well Bella


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Single room but I went commando, thought my paper knickers might cut the circulation off!!

Very proud, no tears and the GA was lovely. Staff have been so nice.

My lady bits are a little sore but I'm hardcore me... And the proud owner of 10 eggies!xxxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Woop!! Go Rosh with your hardcore self!! xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - 10 eggs!!!!!! That's fantastic.. Great news. Are you doing IVF or ICSI? I hope that whichever it is eggies and spermies are boogying down later today. Love that you went commando and are posting so quickly! xxx

Nicnacnoo - just read about the funding and treatment. Great news! I wonder how the drugs will affect your DH? I'm sure that in 4 months they will have done the trick.     

Rose - Hello sweetie and good luck with Dr G tomorrow - let me know what he suggests xx

Caroline - I changed my sniffs to similar times and it was fine. I missed a couple by 30 mins or so but it's best to try and be on time. So exciting that you're moving onto downregging xx

Twinks -     . When are you going to test (now that we're all tempted you a bit). I tested early this last time at 8dt5dt (so 13 days past EC) and got an accurate result. I only tested because I was bleeding otherwise I would've waited until the official ARGC date... Anyhow - let us know so we can all pray for you xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

The 2ww is driving me loopy!! Cant believe that i am only one week into it. 

Yesterday was horrendous - I was fuming!! We went to take the car to OH uncle (he's a mechanic...) to get our brakes done, and as we were leaving he said - oh, we might have some good news in a week or so eh?! I just looked blankly at him! Got in the car and burst into tears!! My **** MIL has told the WHOLE family about the treatment - to the extent of being on the 2ww and testing next week!! 

I am sooooo angry and upset!! She knows my history with the 2 miscarriages, and we have told her we want minimal people knowing and she still does this! 

She has ruined everything - if it doesnt work, i now have to put up with pitying looks and pats on the shoulder, and if it does, i no longer have the protection of getting to 12 weeks safely, and it being my decision to tell people when i want!! 

Im welling up just writing about it, and all OH has said is that he will speak to her. I tried explaining that if i was my mum that had done this - i would go ballistic, but i am so angry he wont do anything. 


grrrrr. 

Sorry for the lack of personals!! will sort meself out, and get back on later 

Mwah xxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twinks       

That was rotten of your MIL, I really hope your OH has stern words with her.

Deep breath now, people knowing about your TX makes no difference to the outcome.  Try to relax now & look after those embies!

 

Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - agree with Nicki that people knowing won't change the outcome, but I'd also be absolutely seething. I like to be in control knowing exactly who knows what so that I can act accordingly and not knowing would drive me insane. 

Deep breaths and don't let it get you down... sending loads of PMA your way -                 
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh twinks I'm so sorry, MIL excitement got the better of her common sense.... Are you sure we don't have the same MIL?? Deliberately didn't tell mine since she announced to the world & his wife we needed IVF as her son was 'firing blanks'!! How rude!

Wow.... I have free Molten Brien goodies! Currently watching transformers & sipping posh coffee. Reckon I cam steal the flat screen too?? Ha ha


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

My room 'mate' stole all the Molton Brown goodies (  ) but I made sure I took home the slippers!

Look at you having a single room!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahhh double room but nobody in the other bed! Felt a bit rude stealing both lots of goodies... My manners are impeccable!

Tell you what, everything leading up to this point was so daunting & scary but now it's over & done with, should I have to do it all again, I know I can x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

But you won't need to.    xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well in the lister lab of love I have the utmost confidence!

Little bit sick & dizzy now but guessing g that's normal? Cake is on it's way!!


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello All,

Firstly just wanted to say it was great meeting all that could make the meet up last week - it was a real wonderful meeting you all (again in some cases) and gave me such a boost to get my sh&t together and crack on with our next move.  Have done my mammoth trip round 3 private clinics this week - will do a full commentary on these when I have a little bit more time (am eating lunch and answering work emails in between writing this) but suffice to say I am absolutely bloody exhausted!!

Some personals...

Rooby - First things first, massive congrats on your BFP and subsequent bloods!!  Wonderful news and you so deserve this result.  Like everyone else I am completely dumbfounded by your *H's behaviour.  I can only begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now and my thoughts and prayers are with you, Coco and Jelli.  Will pm you but I too have had personal experience of how hard this IVF and infertility can be on a relationship, but that in no way excuses his attitude, behaviour and quite simply abysmal timing in telling you how he felt.  I so hope he wakes up soon, sees sense and comes to realise the enormity of what he is throwing away in having such a warm, caring and wonderful woman such as yourself for a wife and mother to his children, however if he does not then in my opinion you are better off on your own with your babies.  Feel free to pm me any time and if you want to meet up to get things off your chest then let me know.       

Rosh - fab news on your 10 eggs!!!      the lovely lister team do their stuff and you get more good news from 'the call' tomorrow.  I felt a bit groggy and sickly after both GA's (ERPC and lap) but this should only be a very short term thing.

Twinks - completely sympathise regarding your MIL although to be honest it's my Mum that we say nothing to when we have been in treatment!!  My MIL, FIL and SIL all listen and then say nothing to anyone (not even to us) until we raise the subject but I just know my Mum would tell the World and his wife and would simply call on a daily if not hourly basis to ask how it is going, how I am feeling and whether it has worked or not.  It's a tough one but as the girls have said it won't impact the result - try not to let it get to you (easier said I am sure) and take each day as it comes.    Good luck for OTD!!

Nicnacnoo - Fab news on your funding coming through, you are finally on your way!!  Found the thought of Julie injecting a male hairy leg quite hilarious, hope your DH is managing to cope with the whole regime - at least come your cycle he should be sympathetic about what you're going through!!

Hi to everyone else - be back with chapter and verse on ARGC, CRM London and The Lister when I've a bit more time!!


AM


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh - ten eggs is FANTASTIC!!!      Will be praying that they get jiggy with it in the Lister lab of Love tonight    Glad that you enjoyed Hotel Lister and the 'freebies' - I do like a bit of Molton Brown    Now rest and take it easy   

A-M - look forward to hearing all about your appointments - what a week!

Twinks - so sorry to hear about your MIL - really annoying and really difficult when it's the other halfs mum. I found the second week went much quicker, but maybe that's because I went back to work    Hang in there - not long to go now       

AFM: Popped in to work to see what results my students got and really pleased to say that they did really well, with 99% of them getting the grade they deserved  - phew!! It will be odd next year, not having any results to worry about, but I think I can live with that


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello beauties!!!

Rooby - Thinking of you lots and hoping you are ok, sending    xxx

Rosh - WOW 10 eggies!!!  Thats great!  Hope you are resting up now young lady! xxx

Twinks - Bless you my lovely, cannot believe how insensitive your MIL has been.  Sending you huge    xxx  As the others have said, it wont change the result, and THE most important thing is you getting your dream.  Am    for you xxx

Niccad - Thank you....DH seems fine, in fact says he feels better!!!!  He is being funny, says he is a new man!!!!!  I do hope so, for his sake.  He shouldn't get the negative side affects as these are the hormones he is lacking.  Just    it works.  All good with you? xxx

A-M - Yes it was quite funny!  Julie commented on it being a novelty, and between jabs told DH he could make himself 'decent' but he said "oh dont worry, we're all friends here!"  had to laugh, he is normally quite shy about himself!!!!!  Hope your appt's went well hon, look forward to reading about them.  Sorry I couldn't get to the meet, shift work said NO again!!! xxx

Big love n hugs to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Rosh - 10 eggs!!!  Woo hoo!!  That's fantastic news!                 
I hope they are getting jiggy as we speak and you have lots of lovely embies tomorrow!      I will keep everything crossed.  The Hotel Lister sounds so much nicer than The Bridge....I got a sandwich but that was about it!  It felt like I was in an underground basement.  Hope you get lots of rest tonight ready for all the exciting news tomorrow!   

A-M  Good luck choosing your clinic.  The Lister seems to be a big success for our ladies on here and the ARGC.  Hope the meetings were really helpful.

Twinks - Hope the next week flies by.  I remember it drove me loopy too    Sorry to hear you have been under stress.  I think it is really hard to understand what it is like unless you have gone through it.  Hope you are feeling less upset now and looking forward to getting some good news next week.   

Caroline B - Just take your nasal spray at times that suit you and don't worry if it's not exactly the same time every day.  I used to always forget my afternoon sniff for some reason and would take it a few hours "late" but it was fine.  I was told by the hospital that you don't have to sniff at the same time every day.  It's things like the trigger injection that are really important that you get the timing right.  As long as you are sniffing you are good to go!!  Night sweats and headaches were my worst symptoms but they aren't too bad and the night sweats stop when you start stimming.  Good luck!!!!

Rooby - So sorry to hear that you are having such a traumatic time of it.  Massive congratulations on your BFP and fab HCG levels.....you must be taking lots of comfort from Coco and Jelli right now.  They are very happy where they are and will be growing nice and strong.  I just can't believe what your *H has said and done and can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Men really can be selfish b*stards some times.  Thank goodness for your lovely family and friends and I hope you are getting all the love and support you deserve from them.  I really don't know what to say other than I really think sometimes things work out how they are meant to and you will get through happier and stronger.   

Nicnacnoo - Brilliant news that everything is getting started!!  Woo hoo!    I personally would have liked my DH to have had an injection just to see what it was like so that sounds great that you will both be experts!!  I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you both.  Katie is super pessimistic some times....I was told that pregnancy is less likely after coasting (I had to coast when I hyper stimulated) and look where I am now so it will happen!  Lots of luck   

Hi to everyone else.

Charlie xxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good evening my lovely ladies!!

Charlie - oooh i love the dancing bananas!!! I had a question - on your ticker it said blast transferred and you got twins - was that 2 blasts or 1?? My friend also coasted - she is doing a mild cycle at Create in Raynes Park - having said that i don't think 225 Menopur is 'mild' but she got 15 eggs - she's currently going    in the 2ww and testing Sunday!  

Nicnac - deffo resting up hun but milking it a tad as i feel really good - even did a load of washing whilst DH's back was turned!!  He's meant to be cooking... that means he's just gone out to get something to eat for us and it 'may' have a side salad!  

Bella - Molton Brown is so much better when it's free! I had a lovely bath this evening and it was bliss - better make the most of them as won't be chilling in a hot bath in a few days!   

Nicki70 - felt so bad for you not getting your MB goodies from the thieving room sharer that i 'acquired' the spare set... feel free to PM me your address if you would like a little bit of luxury despatched!    

AM - hope you are okay hun   

Twinks - hope you are okay and MIL isn't buried under the patio... i can give you good tips forensically should you need them though   

Thank you to everyone else for you good wishes and congrats!  Having not been able to see past the EC i've now mentioned babies about a billion times today.. not in a mental sense but in a logical sense.  I know i have got this far and with hindsight it wasn't too bad.  Lets hope the    isn't too traumatic.  Thanks for all being so lovely - even Ven sent me an email on ** bless her! 

xxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Rosh,
I had a day 5 transfer and had 1 blastocyst and 1 "teenage" blastocyst transferred.  I was told the blastocyst was "average" which I was quite gutted about at the time (with the description I mean!)  It was quite a shock to find out we were expecting identical twins.....one of the embryos didn't take otherwise it would have been triplets    So my average blast managed to make 2 babies    Good luck to your friend.  I found that my OHSS symptoms came back towards the end of the 2ww which was because I was pregnant.  Looking forward to news about your embies!  

Charlie xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you're all ok, just a couple of personals as is getting near bed time!

Twinks - sorry your MIL is so bad, sending you a big hug.     Can you text her yourself and tell her your annoyed that she said anything. I wouldn't tell her anything when you get your BFP!

Rosh - great news - 10 eggs! Am sure the lurve lab in the lister is doing its stuff!

Rooby -   you are an amazing woman!

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi

Rosh thinking of you hope the lab of love did its job and your embies are in the making.

Rooby-   

Niccad-I got the dates wrong and my appt is not till nxt wk. ahhhh hope it will go quickly and of course ill keep you updated.

Twinx hope your okay. On my 2ww my mum was saying ooooo twins im so excited and I said not to as we didnt know either way and when we found out it was negative I think then she really understood.She was just excited but the pressure is horrible and we wont be telling anyone this time.        

Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Twinks- on my 2nd failure my MIL said "well it doesn't happen straight away, it took me 6 months to conceive my 2nd" and I said "this is our 2nd failed IVF and we've been trying for years". She told us to go home, open a bottle of wine and see what happens! My in-laws have been priceless so I'm right there with you on this one. We didn't tell a sole that we were doing the FET so it was a nice surprise when we told them we were pregnant- although my best friend said to me "I can't believe you have kept this to yourself" and made me feel guilty all evening which really annoys me. 

Rose- keep us posted


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies

So i just got the call - our of 10 eggs 9 were mature and 6 have fertilised normally - so that's good going huh?  I'm pleased but for some reason not pleased enough - i think it's psychological - it's a dwindling numbers game... you hear 15 follies, then it's 10 eggs, then 6 embies... and you kinda worry you won't get any at the end.  Then of course i b*tch slap myself hard around the chops and i'm fine     what an ungrateful wretch! although if one more person says 'you only need one' i may slap them! violence is never the answer (really?!?!)   

So provisional date for ET is 10am Sunday - they will call me to let me know if they are going to blast stage but by then we'll be enroute... will need to by DH his Mcdonalds brekkie me thinks!  So hoping for blasts.  The lister push for only 1 back under 35 - well i'm 35 in a few weeks and i want 2 back!  I just figure i don't want to have 1, if it's unsuccessful beat myself up over what if it had been two - you know? Plus i have looked at a lot of research and although 2 blasts transferred is no different to 3 going back in relation to live birth rates - 1 vs 2 makes a big difference.

So enough waffling... feel fab after EC, no pain or discomfort - bloating has virtually gone and i feel 'normal' in my head!  FX for the embies! 

Hope everyone is well, happy and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats wicked Rosh!! Dont worry about the beating yourself up about numbers bit - I done exactly the same thing!! 13 follies - 12 eggs - 8 mature - 5 fertilised. I was gutted when i heard!! but you know what they say.........................   

AFM - OH is going to speak to his "lovely" mother today - i am avoiding her at all cost, cant trust myself at the moment. We have also decided that we are not telling anyone (well, apart from MY mum) what the result is. He seems to think that will hurt her more than anything else. I am still so angry, so i am staying out of it, especially today coz i have been having cramps on and off. 

The worst thing is, if this all goes to pot - part of me will blame her to some degree for putting me under so much stress and making me so upset.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - More congratulations! They called us at 7am on day 3 to say we were going to blast so if you haven't heard I would still give them a call to see for sure. Best of luck!xx

Twinks - Cramps are good! I've still got them now so hopefully it's your embies snuggling in. xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey!
Twinks - cramps are deffo good, embies embedding nicely and everything is moving about, increasing blood flow - just what you want! You are young fit and healthy and there is no reason why this won't be your time... you know what they say      As for MIL... i'm in total agreement... dad came round this morning and i had no urge to tell him at all - just like MIL has no knowledge of what is going on either.  We told her after the QM stuff and i also told her we were having a referring to St Helier - she made some flippant comment about my age being against us - i'm sure she didn't mean for it to sound like that but in my mind she is evil!    When we get our elusive BFP and have had our 7 week scan  i will put little pics in frames and give them to all the grandparents... job done!

Nicki - 7am is a good call - we would be leaving at around 9 on the day anyway so FX!  I've got a good feeling - my AMH is good, Tom's swimmers have worked well enough to fertilise - we are in with a good chance


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Crikey ladies, I turn my back on you for three days and the thread goes nuts! Hope I can keep up!

rosh yeay eggies! yeay embies! crossing fingers and toes for the lab of love to do it's stuff for you!  I was all gung ho about having 2 put back - yup let's give this the best shot we can and then the embryologist said I would really highly recommend that you don't and I completely caved - maybe for the best! but the rates do suggest that it really changes - another leo, huh? I think this thread may have a leonine slant...

A-M sounds like you are being very sensible about choosing the clinic - I'd love to hear the blow by blow accounts. Good luck with it all - don't get too tired now!

kezza hope hecticness not stressing you out too much

twink I would have gone ballistic - loopy la la with a grenade - especially during the complete insanity of 2ww - keep the PMA up! We tested 14 after EC as I was chucking up and thought it might be OHSS and the result stayed the same all the way til OTD...

nicnac I am so thrilled that the jabbing is en route and that DH will be so understanding for your cycle - baby steps but such a big one to be on the tx!

caroline sniffing, schmiffing - go for times you are comfortable with as the others have said and keep something that doesn't taste that bad nearby - eurgh! I was symptom-y on it but I think looking back, I was just an hormonal beast from the day I started taking the pill so ignore that! very exciting to be on the path - good luck with it all

rose good luck with the appt next week

roobs    

big hello to niccad, bella, sleepy, silly and pix

afm lovely m&j sent me her doppler and I appear to have something crossed between a galloping horse and a tube train in my belly - Morph is species confused! A HUGE thank you for it to lovely M&J - paranoia is receding as a result

Sorry if I missed anyone 

 all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Roobs -









Rosh - 6 embies is fantastic and I really  you make it to blast. I had 5 and got there with my old eggs so I'm sure you'll do it... YIPPEE for half a dozen xxxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

bum just lost another massive post full of pms. well and truly knackered. love you all and will start over tommorow p.m. grrrrrr


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

rosh - yay for embies,    praying for blasts. my (unsolicited) advice : even if you have a 3 day transfer of the two best (e.g. 2  cellers), provided the others reach the 'pop em back' criteria ie 6 cell or more for day 3 you can request that they cultivate the rest until day 5/ 6 and make the decision what to do with them at that stage. You lose nothing and could gain frosties for future reassurance. I pushed for mine to go to blast despite being advised by the experts to let them go and not only did they freeze and defrost the little mites have taken hold (or at least one has) and so they are really quite a miracle as otherwise I would not have had anything to put back at FET.  Miracles do happen and despite not such a promising start - they can make beanies!

Twinks - Grr for MIL.  Mine shouted acorss a busy room the day before *H's grandad's funeral to me, where I was resting my hands onmy tummy, Rebecca are you pregant or just fat with bad posture? !!!!! I replied - thank for the feedback on my posture.  She then compounded it that night by saying "Goodbye fatty" as we left to stay next door, just as his sisters were there, so of course they also assumed she was letting them know and got all excited that I was pregnant, as clearly no sane person would be so rude otherwise.  Ahhhh well. I just said "Your mother thinks i've put on weight. Goodnight".   

To absolutely Everyone else - I don't know what I'd do without all your support and   ,  thanks to all who've PM'd sorry if not yet had chance to reply, am so greatful for all your love and positive thoughts to help keep me strong.  I am in pieces, but last night Niccad and Pea gave me a birthday surprise of carrot cake, Jelly beans and fizzy elderflower, oh and tummy rub cream.  They made me laugh and I will be forever in their debt.  

Big love to all, hope to sleep in my own house tonight, will see how it goes.  panic attacks and coughing/wretching bouts have reduced though not sure if the MS has kicked in or just feeling really rotten these last few days.

Sorry for not more personals but have to go meet a friend and see what is left of my life.

with    in all your lives and relationships,#Big love,
Roobs


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

So the Lister rang at 8am this morning - i was due for transfer at 10am.  I know that they push for blasts whenever they can as they have mentioned it repeatedly during my treatment... and low and behold i have 6 grade 1 embryos going to blast! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Last nights sleep was shocking as i was dreaming/waking/full of nerves so it's great to have good news today!

Transfer will be Tuesday morning - hope you are all well


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Woo hoo Rosh! xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nicki I feel like the queen... It's not two bdays but 2 threads is nearly as good he he x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Have been down in Brighton since Friday, just got back and was anxious to read Rosh's news and it's FANTASTIC!!! Well done you!!!      Have you thought of any names for the embies yet I found it super emotional having mine put back, so have some tissues ready on Tuesday (although I know that you're hardcore    so you might not need them!). Don't go too crazy on the water either. I needed the loo as soon as I got to The Bridge and then drank half a litre 20 minutes before the appointment and it was fine, and also didn't feel uncomfortable (unlike poor Pinpin!!)

Rooby - Happy belated birthday my lovely    I loved the idea of Vesper and Nic turning up with treats. Thinking of you    

Rose - I'm always doing that - getting my dates mixed up! Best of luck for this Friday    xx

Twinks - Hope your OH managed to talk to your MIL?  As everyone else has said, it's really annoying that early pregnacy syptoms are exactly the same as AF!! Mother nature does seem to have a twisted sense of humour sometimes. I've had cramps on and off pretty much throughout my PG, so don't loose hope!

Hi to everyon else!
Bella


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a quick one from me to say well done Rosh on getting to blast - fabulous news!!  Was it my imagination or did you mention your other half having an Achilles tendinitis? I have had exactly the same problem for the last five months or so and despite physio it is getting worse. Has he seen a specilaist and if so what sort? I need to ask my GP for a referral I think...


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tom as also seeing physio, he got a referral from his GP to see Mr Ramesh at Kingston hospital in orthopaedics, he saw some total idiots first tho so if u come under Kingston PCT as for him. He's been told it's not bad enough for surgery but they want to isolate the heel in a cast for 3 weeks followed by 3 weeks in an air cast?? Will you go NHS?x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,
Just a quick one to say woo hoo to Rosh for going to blasts!!!  That's fantastic news!!  I'll keep everything crossed for Tuesday.  I am 34 and wanted 2 put back and luckily The Bridge didn't push too hard for just 1....they just asked if I was aware that it could lead to multiple pregnancy!  I would always have worried that they hadn't picked the right one as obviously one of mine didn't take although lots of people have success with SET.  For us, we only had 1 go of IVF on the NHS and decided to go for it!

Twinks - lots and lots of luck for your test day!!   

Good luck!!!!

Charlie xxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

sorry I’ve been absent all week but I’ve had a really difficult time.

Rosh – fantastic news, 6 grade 1 embies going to blast, amazing!!!!  Very best of luck for Tuesday – this is really your time!

Twinks – not long to go now, hope you’re surviving the 2ww  ok, cramps are good.  But can’t believe about your MIL, I would have been fuming

Nicnac – It’s so great that you’re finally starting your journey

A-M – where’s your clinic critique?  Let us know what you thought / decided!!

Rose – best of luck with Dr Gyorgy this week.....

Rooby - sending you more             


AFM – had a terrifying few days – had bad abdominal pain last week which got very bad on Friday, went to docs who sent me to Kingson hospital who then kept me in as they said I was having contractions and had a 50% chance of going into early labour and losing the babies. I’ve put more on the other thread but so far I’m ok, although shaken up and terrified as still getting the contractions.  Taking it one day at a time now 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - replied to you on the other thread, but    

Rosh - great great news about going to blast... woo hoo... Good luck tomorrow xx

Twinks - not sure if today is the day? or tomorrow... Wishing you loads of luck           x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just popping in to see how you are all doing.

TG - i'm so sorry for your scare hun, must have been absolutely awful.  Sending you lots and lots of lovely vibes that everything continues as it should      

Twinks - is it test time yet?!!? lots of sticky vibes for you too    

AM - forgot to say, there is a private specialist based at the Lister called James... ummm... can't remember BUT you could multi task whilst you are there!   

Hi to Bella, Rooby, Nicki70, Niccad, Charlie, Versper, Rose and anyone else i've missed   

So transfer is tomorrow morning at 9.20 - is it uncomfortable?  We have a good 45 minute journey to get there so i'm just gonna take a bottle of water with me... else we'll be stopping for a pee every 5 minutes    DH and i are finding everything very overwhelming - on an amusing note, we are both scared witless about tomorrow but it's to do with the responsibility of it working as opposed to a BFN?!?!  I think we'll both cry.... i'm leaking water like anything at the moment but i'm blaming the progesterone!!!

So DH is going to set up the power for my laptop in the bedroom and the DVD player - he said he'll wait on me after tomorrow and i can lie down and watch moves and stuff... i think he wants to get on the Playstation!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All, 

TG - I'm very sorry to hear what you have been going through.... I hope everything settles down for you xx 

Rosh - It shouldnt be that uncomfortable honey, the worst thing is if you overdo the water, and they say to try and empty a little bit - probally one of the hardest things to do!! Especially if you are bursting to go!! 

AFM - I dont really know what to do. Done a test this morning - absolutely cocked it up! Didnt pee on it for long enough so nothing came up, then re-peed when i could and a teeny tiny line came up in the control panel barely visable, so I dont know whether its a void test!! Will probably wait til Thursday now to test properly, have absolutely zero PMA, and am already weighing up the cost of going to the Lister rather than my other go with QM. I think i know the outcome of this cycle already and am gutted! 

Will do personals soon xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

TG- keep us posted and sending you lots of love

Twinks- I think it is too early anyway. Try again tomorrow

Rosh- don't drink too much before you get to the lister. Then go to the toilet but don't sit down so you don't empty your bladder. Then drink about 500ml and that should do it. 
It is not uncomfortable in the slightest- like a smear test.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks -       . I'm not singing so it's not over! I'd test again tomorrow if I were you xxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh Twinks - what a nightmare! I normally pee on my hand... which funnily enough doesn't give me a BFP either!   
I am now the proud owner of a pee cup for dipping! Classy lady!
And psssshhhh! You will not be coming to the Lister because you'll be preggers.....


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarz - have posted on the other thread         

Rosh - There really is nothing to worry about tomorrow, as Kezza said it was the same as having a smear test, the actual EC is way more full on and the ET is the easy bit. Like I said before, really don't over do the drinking water bit, you really don't need to and it would then make the whole process uncomfortable. My doctor at the Bridge said I'll take a look and if you need to drink more water then there is no rush and you can, but I didn't    Don't stressed if you need to pee directly afterwards either. After ET I waited about 10 minutes in the waiting room and then went and had a wee.  Your embies won't fall out!! Have you got the rest of the week off?? I would highly recommend taking it easy, you body has been through loads over the last couple of months emotionally and mentally, and I personally really needed a week of just chilling at home, watching comedy films and crap TV. I really think this helped me get a BFP. Best of luck tomorrow, but there really is nothing to worry about    

Twinks - it's not over yet young lady!!! Take your time and test again tomorrow             

Bella


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah yes Bella do not worry... i'm not back at work until after testing as i've been signed off sick.  There is an array of DVDs and Sky+ movies at my disposal and i'll mostly be laying with my legs in the air and my fingers crossed!!!

I'm going to take a bottle of water with me... they never run on time anyway and don't want to be stopping at the local BP garage for a week!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - Def don't go overboard with the water, they were running 20mins late on mine - long time to wait if you're bursting. I was told to arrrive 10 mins before ET time & to slowly drink 2 of the plastic cups full of water. No more!
You'll get a lovely photo too, one of my blasts literally started to hatch as we were looking at them on the screen - we literally saw it move! We had Dr Thum on our ET (also a Tues). He was lovely. Am excited for you! xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Awww thanks Nicki, it's so exciting!x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - very best of luck tomorrow   
Twinks - sending you


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all

Tarzangal sending u   and   that all will be okay. Xxx

Twinks ur still early for testing and you can't change the outcome. I   that all iS good and we will be celebrating soon.

Rosh will be thinking of you tomorrow,great feet rate. Yipee x

Short and sweet as on phone.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey All, 

After having a completely rubbish day - i am in need of some reassurance - or straight talking that i am out of the race already. 

What syptoms have you guys had? 

So far i have had: 

Sore back 
AF type pains 
Sensitive boobies 
Feeling nauseous at times 
Hungry 
Hot and bothered 
No spotting or bleeding at all
Extra Thirsty 

I just feel so negative about it today, and I'm gutted because surely i would have something today in regards to tests and HCG levels? 

Sorry for the me post - Good luck for tomorrow Rosh xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twinks - There's just no way of knowing! All your symptoms sound so promising BUT they could be pg or cyclogest related.... Some people have lots of symptoms leading to a BFP & some (me included) none....  It does sound really hopeful though & you have tested a wee bit early - I find it easier peeing into a cup 1st to test, lost count of how many sticks I've completely missed... Not sure if that's any help at all - but looking back I did also have the hot feeling & tiredness. Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh & AF cramps are a very good sign (looking back again) turns out I probably did have a few clues but convinced it was AF as I'd had spotting. xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning ladies!!!

Twink - sending you lots of     and   for testing hun x

TG - hope you are feeling okay today?   

Hi to everyone else!

Well we got to Wandsworth and the phone rang... wasn't expecting that so had a mini panic.  Turns out that the 6 embies we had on day 3 are now 5 embryos and they are all identical and growing so they can't pick! They have suggested another 24 hours to see if there are any leaders so now we are back in at 11am tomorrow morning to be PUPO! Bit of a novice but i'm guessing this is a good sign? What comes after blast??  I'm feeling very positive about this cycle - not just because we are now hitting the high percentage of it working, but because we have frosties 'just in case'...


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi guys, just a quick one from me to say:

TG - I hope you are feeling better and that the cramping has subsided.. I'm really thinking of you hun    

Twinks - good luck with testing, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun     

Rosh - great news about the embies - good luck for ET tomorrow and congrats on a brilliant result so far!

Hello to everyone else, sorry I've been a bit quiet of late, just had lots of things going on over the last couple of months so have been very busy both workwise and socially!  Time to put my feet up finally this weekend   

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh - you are going from strength to strength my lovely!!! Brilliant news and some for the freezer as well   YIPPEEEE!!

Toffee - lovely to hear from you - I was getting a bit worried. How are you feeling? Is the pregnancy going well?

Twinks - Did you test today?? Like a few other people on here, I had no symptoms at all! thinking of you   

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun / rain - the weather is completely nuts today!!

Bella   xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rosh - Good luck with ET!  I will be keeping everything crossed! A day 6 transfer is amazing!!!!!!! They may even be hatching when you have them put back! Then all they need to do is embed and you are away.  You will be PUPO in the next hour or so so congrats          Rest lots and get on the brazil nuts and pineapple juice   

Twinks - Good luck testing    Hope you are feeling more positive.  I was convinced mine hadn't worked and was feeling totally gutted so I think symptom spotting is hard.  Even after I did my test I didn't have many symptoms and was cramping lots.  Will keep everything crossed!

Charlie xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks -      

Rosh - good luck today. Amazing that all your little embies are doing so well - looks like you'll have some frosties for siblings later on.. YIPPEE!

Tarzangal - how are you getting on? Any change?

A-M - looking forward to your critic on each clinic x

Rose - good luck this week x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm now PUPO with 1 blast & 1 hatching. The quality wasn't great, they are grade 2. Feel a bit down, no frosties either. I know it's silly & I should be uber positive but she said our odds went from 1 in 2 to 1 in 3. Please berate me for being a silly tart x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Rosh - Stop being a silly tart and relax now you are PUPO!!        Joining Moi for one day til i test tomorrow!! 

xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Rosh & Good luck Twinks! xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Rosh - Congratulations!!! One blast and one hatching is soooooo amazing (silly tart  ) try not to take too much notice of the grading, we were told to take it with a pinch of salt as they are changing all the time - if they looked a few mins later the grading could be different again. The important thing is that they are still developing and now that they are back where they belong I'm sure they will go from strength to strength xxxxx

Twinks - Good luck tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx

Lots of love,
Mini (trying really hard to keep up) xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys - think i was so prepared for ET yesterday and then when it got put back, it kinda knocked the stuffing out of me!  
So, OTD (what does it stand for?) is next Thursday!!    
Think becuase the consultant was very straight talking and matter of fact, telling me to definitely put 2 back due to quality -  it made me feel negative - not that you want them to lie and say 'oooh you are so gonna be pregnant'    
I tried listening to Zita but it makes me laugh??  Instead i'm just going to do some visualisation stuff... stroking random baby clothes like a loon!  

Well done Twinks... one more day... before today i thought i would last until OTD to do a pee test... now i'm not so sure!Did one this morning and the trigger shot has left the building!! x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Rosh, 

OTD = Official Test Date. 

Oh dear, the Pee Stick        are gonna have their hands full with you!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahh thank you! i was thinking 'on the day'.... 'orgasms to date'.....   

I was very anti-testing prior to the official date but my little negative nanooo nanoo bit made me think i'd rather know sooner either way... better to be scared of the pee stick!!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

I think subconsciously i have kind of resigned myself to it being negative (then maybe it wont hurt so much?!?)   

But... i have nothing to compare it too, my last tx went completely tits up, so to get this far is an achievement. 

We shall see - I havent bled at all, no spotting nothing - have had AF pains, so i have no idea at all whether this has worked. 

i have been flitting from PMA to zero hourly, and have given up my desire to test before OTD since my cock up with the HPT the other day!!

On another note, another FF put on the boards earlier a warning about the "predictor" Pregnancy tests, saying that they were giving her negative results, even though she was preggers with twins!! So.... just to be on the safe side, may get a clear blue one for tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

really? if only the past few years of BFNs were false... perhaps i'm birthing an elephant?   

it's funny Twinks as yesterday i was so optimistic i didn't dare test until OTD and now i'm wondering if i can make it until Sunday!!  I have a selection of HPTS from the previous cancelled cycle... some of those strip tests that do 10miu (about 20), 3 FRER, 1 Sainsburys and 2 CB Digis... enough do we think??

it's totally easier to imagine a negative.. then you can brace yourself and push forwards because if you allow yourself even a glimmer of a positive it's suddenly filled with nappies, pink storks and pre-school - that's pretty nice thinking too!  Me being a tart is focussing on the shopping trip we are having to NYC in December.... SHOPPING!!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks - I completely understand the 'better to assume the worse' mentality, but I'm sending you loads of PMA                          
The fact that AF hasn't shown up is a great great sign xxxx

Rosh - I'm going to say it... I know you'll want to hit me but I can't resist it.. 'It only takes one'... (duck). I had 1 hatching and 1 expanding put back after having 4 'perfect' ones on day 3. I was also a little disappointed but the exciting thing is having 2 blasts in you now... and the hatching one is fantastic! You're PUPO and you don't have to wait long to test!! When is OTD?


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good ducking Niccad!     

It's funny - my friend had a 2-day 2-cell put back and now has a 4 month old daughter! There is no rhyme or reason - Mrs Wren at the Lister said she had people with grade 1 embies that never got to BFP so just goes to show... hopefully i'm nice and juicy and ripe for implantation!!

Yep OTD is 2nd September - my OTD is the same as Nicki70s scan day!  It seems amazing that i can still test in 8 days given that nearly a whole week has passed since EC!

Pls can someone explain to me the thicko..... now if AF was due it would roughly be at the normal LP with EC being ovulation yes?  So if i have roughly a 12 day LP then she would be due next Tuesday which is 2 days before OTD?  Does the Cyclogest put AF off at all?xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes thicko- besides the fact that you'll be pregnant!!!! Some girls start bleeding 2 days before OTD which is their AF coming.   


Nic-    I just knew it!!! 

Sausage is making me want to pee lots today- feels like I have an upset tummy! 

Good luck for tomorrow Twinks xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello lovely ladies

a dance for rosh       and wow - sweeney theme tune   "step away from the pee stick, lady!"

cross fingers for twinks     

also a big hello from Rooby - her computer is up the creek so she can't get back on the board but she is thinking about you all and will be back as soon as techy heaven allows

 to everyone


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh -    for being PUPO and sending you lots of     

Twinks - no bledding is good, only on my successful cycle did I not bleed.  And I also got AF Pains     thnking of you for tomorrow

Vesper - pls give      to Rooby

my cramps are a little better, still scared though....

xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Ladies Ladies a few days of pc-hell and spineless wankerdom in husband-land and what happens to you lot??!?  

Rosh - how blooming fanbloomingtastic!     Go you Pupo lady!  Yours are way better than mine were and mine appear to be sticking - so get listening to Zita  - or Natal Hypnotherapy (Remember the 'Blooooooooooo lighhhhhhht' - quote from PinPin) and find that PMA lady.

Twinks -   Right my girl.  You had a fabulous transfer, you have no AF, your embies are busy embedding away and have not yet had time to create enough HCG to say " Hi Mommy" as they are too busy getting themselves settled in!  How about speaking with your doc to get an HCG (HGC?) blood test sorted for you on your OTD?  Then two days later you will have reassurance not only that embies are there but that they are progressing nicely...?  I was at QM, but managed now to get my doc to prescribe my Cyclogest for me, and see a midwife at Epsom early preggers unit - and have had 5 blood tests since I tested...  where do you live?  Maybe you could call Epsom and self-refer as you don't need a doctors referral...

Tarz - oh my lovely - I have been thinking and praying for you so much since Niccad told me.  How Pigging scary is that?  Oh angel I wish there was something that we could say or do to make things better. I am setting up an ADSL line to God as the Pay as you Go prayer line was costing me a fortune!  Will read up on the other thread but wanted to say that you are an amazing woman and please please keep your legs crossed, relax up and tell them little bubbins to settle down and stop being so impatient to see Mommy and Daddy, there's plenty of time for all that when they are bigger.

Nicky70 How's it going?  Thanks for your text. Have you had more bloods recently?

Rose - You are an angel and hope we can meet soon and exchange CDs.

Sleepy - thanks for the PMs. Not been able to respond via phone but thanks for thinking of me, 

Caroline, Katie-Kate - are you there? How are you? SOrry if I've missed anyone else.

  Big love to absolutely everyone else, and much   to you all,

Rooby (turning into a protective mama bear!)

xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh - YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! Congratulations on being PUPO       No more talk about the grade of your embies young lady, they were both BRILLIANT - some of us didn't even make it to blast and look where we are now   I'm ducking as I say but "IT ONLY TAKES ONE!!!!!!!" Rest up and take it easy sweetie xx

Rooby - lovely to hear from you. Hope you are looking after yourself and the little ones     

Twinks - I have a good feeling about this cycle, so bring back the PMA please!! I think most of us feel exactly the same about testing and in some ways it's healthy to have an attitude to be ready for bad news, but as Nic said you've no reason to be negative, it's all gone really well. Will be praying for you tomorrow        

Kezza - get used to the peeing!! I've been having to get up at 2am and 5am for the past 10 weeks now   

AFM: Cannot believe how quickly the time is whizzing by!! I'm 29 weeks today and it's back to work next Wednesday - BOO, but only for a week and a half - YAAY!! I have my fingers crossed for another set of BFP in the next few weeks


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry that I have not been on for a few days but I don't like to check at work and I have been v busy otherwise.  As soon as I get a decent phone the better and then I can use that to check at work!

Rosh, OMG what exciting and wonderful progress you have made.  And pretty cool you now only have to wait 8 days.   

Twinks, I will be thinking of you tomorrow.   

Sniffing is going OK so far apart from maybe a couple of headaches, and of course that yucky taste.  Now I know that I can do this part I am starting to worry about the injections.  DR scan is not until next Weds though which seems like ages away still.

x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

OOoh Bella - you and Niccad are getting very brave with yoru 'only takes one' comment.....     

Caroline - fantastic news with the sniffing!  Once you get started i promise it all goes so quickly.  Re the injections - i'm a big needle phobe - i cry at the dentist when i need a filling!  Now i did have a big wobble doing my jabs BUT i didn't have the auto injector that QM use as i defected over to The Lister... So i got DH to do the jabs and i promise on my cats life they did not hurt.  I got so worked up, hyperventilating like a total dribbler and when he did the jab i laughed because there was nothing, no pain at all.  It was a bit embarassing!  I was so scared of the whole thing - the jabs and especially EC but now i'm out the other side i would have no qualms about doing it again and i would not be scared at all.  Obviously i'm going to be duffers next week so won't have to re-do it for 18 months...    

Right Cleatus the Foetus and Emily Embryo need their rest so night night and Twinks... may tomorrow bring you wonderful sparkly news


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG......................


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Clear Blue - 1-2 weeks

Predictor - Barely a line!! gggrrrrrr. 

OMG. 

XXX


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

I feel like a proper pleb now!! Please feel free to slap me for my behaviour the past couple of days!! 

Luv ya Ladies and all your positive vibes 


xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Woohoo!

Dancing bananas later but well done!

Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Omfg I'm on my mobile lying in bed so dust & dancing icons to
Follow but WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

twnks yeay! yeay! lying in bed with puppy and she is looking astonished at my bouncing! yeay! yeay! yeay! yip yip! whaoo!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanx girlies. 

Cannot believe it!! 

Question: QM only gave me enough cyclogest til today, and said to stop it whatever the result. I have some left over from my last cycle, and am seeing the doctor this afternoon - I am considering staying on it, for a while, just for my own peace of mind. What do u think?? 

xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

everytime this question comes up, it seems to come down to personal choice. if it's going to make you happy, carry on. if it isn't, don't! i stopped as soon as otd came round as i hated it and from my wooly understanding it replaces the progesterone that may have been lost when corpus luteum was mucked about with but if you get to otd, it's no longer a problem. however niccad is still on it at 16weeks... so so pleased lovely twink!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Wooohoooooo!! Congratulations from the 521 bus Twinks, fab news!!!!!! The Lister kept me on the bum bullets until after our first scan & even then I carrried on a bit longer. If it gives u peace of mind then it will do no harm to keep them up for a bit. I ended up coming off them slowly, I went from 2 a day to one and then every other day etc etc. Sooooo chuffed for u x

TG - Thinking of u today, hope everything goes well with your consultant xx

lots of love to everyone else,
Mini xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Twinks -                          

Such fantastic news!! I'm so so happy for you. Was DH with you when you tested? Please tell us the story of this morning... 
If you've got cyclogest left I'd say carry on taking them. I was on some stronger stuff to start with and carried on until 13 weeks. I'm now on cyclogest and will be until around 24 weeks. Roobs is still on it too - she got extra from the Bridge. I think the majority of us stayed on it until the first scan but it's down to personal choice... xx YIPPEEEEEEEE!!! 

Hi Caroline - glad that the sniffing is going ok. Wednesday will be here before you know it xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

the story of this morning!! 

Alarm goes off at 4.55, OH has to be in work for 7. So I drag my bum outta bed about 5.15 and head to the loo whilst OH is making tea. 

I was very organised, and set out the test (s) and my dipping cup last night! I managed to pee in the cup, even though i feel sick and am shaking, and dip the clear blue and then the predictor and head back to the bedroom. 

OH, bless him, says to me after 5 minutes, do you want me to go and look?? To which, i chicken out and say yes!! So off he goes, and all of a sudden he shouts "babe, what does this mean?" I started grumbling "how can you not read a test! it says it on there in black and white!!" 

Get to the bathroom where he is proudly showing off the Clear Blue, and i promptly burst into tears whilst cussing the predictor test!! 

I cant get back to sleep, so he leaves at 5.45, and i email a picture of the clear blue to my mum and best mate (not the MIL after the whole fiasco last week!) 

Scan booked for 17th Sept, so another 3WW!! I think im more blinking nervous now than i was before i tested!! 

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Twinks -                         *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* Such brilliant news and yes, we told you so!!!! Have a wonderful day today and enjoy the wonderful feeling. With regards to the bum bullets, I had 5 left over and was told by QM's to stop too, but I took them for another few days (just one at night though). I couldn't wait to get off of them to be honest and have had a very healthy pregnancy so far. As other people have said, personal choice really 

Caroline - really good to hear from you and glad that the sniffing is going well. If you're getting the yucky taste then the drugs are doing their thing  Do make sure you have someone to go with you on all of your scans. Mine were all going well and DH couldn't make one, and when I went they were talking about canceling my cycle as I wasn't responding well. I was in bits as you can imagine and on my own -it was horrible. Like Rosh said, I was really worried about the injection bit, but the injector pen is really easy to use. I took notes when the nurse was explaining and asked loads of questions so I was completely clear, and it was totally fine. Much easier than I expected!

Bella  xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Twinks -           congratulations!  I said it before and I'll say it again, thi sis a lucky thread.  RE cyclogest I came off it at 18 week, I would probably take it , I don't think it can do any harm and should benefit you.  How exciting!

Caroline - enjoy the sniffing   

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

As promised Twinks....

* 
HUGEBFP CONGRATULATIONS !!!!
**
 
Hope you are feeling fantastic and that the news is starting to sink in!!! Yipeeee! Re the Cyclogest - i'm supposed to take it until 9 weeks if i get a BFP - currently alternating doors for variety!   
                                                                       *


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Caroline just to reiterate what bella said - the only time we had a serious nightmare was when DH couldn't make it - being on your own just makes it that much harder so book him in for the lot! good luck with the injections

twink just once again CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Caroline - Dont worry about the injections - before you know it, you will be a pro!! 

Thanks all for your wonderful, wonderful comments!! 

xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

T.W.I.N.K.S my girl what did we tell you!!!!!!!!!

                                  
                  
             
                      
                     
                          
                         

       

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

So so so so so so so so so so so so Happy for you and your DH! only 3 weeks till scan! Are you doing Bloods? I have found these last few weeks really long and so the bloods results have really helped me stay focussed on the beanies and that everything is going okay - even though MS came and went and boobs have come and gone. I have stayed on the Cyclogest the whole time and when I spoke to the Bridge they said they always recommended people stay on them until at least 12 weeks. Costs me £55 for prescription + private drugs for 3 weeks and then my GP has (with persuasion) agreed to prescribe for me until gone 12 weeks to do the weaning off thing the girls have talked about. Personal choice, but I am happy to be taking the precaution and they have no impact on your HCG results.

Rosh PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO yippeedeedoohdahh!!

Caroline - well done - that is so exciting! In terms of the injections I tried to have a look - but you might want to google part 24 - and have a look for when Twinks and Rosh were injecting, I know the numbers of pages change depending on what computer I read the thread on, so can't give you more guidancew than that. Early 25- late Part 24, likely to include lots of discussion about injecting, how best to do it, and maybe some of the other girls know of a specific thread discussing that?

Katie-Kate - are you out there lurking? Thinking of you.

TG - you okay lady? 
Nic - what's this?
Mini - ta for txt - and can't wait to hear all your news.
Okay must catch up on the other thread.

Love you all immensely, and hope that it is okay with everyone that I continue to post on here (as my home thread) - not feeling quite ready to be a 'bump' until after 7 week scan. Am trying to no bring the thread down with all my gubbins - I want to be able to celebrate the fact I am pregnant on here and focus on that. The other stuff is just a fact of life to be lived through as best I can.

Big loves and  to all

Rooby
x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Twinks - Woo hoo!!!!  Massive congrats on your             That's absolutely fantastic news!!!  Rosh will be next.  As for the cyclogest, I used 1 for a couple of days after my test but then stopped completely.  I was really worried about stopping but read lots of stuff about how the babies are producing enough progesterone by the time you test to replace it.  I was absolutely fine after I stopped and felt better in fact as the cramping stopped.  The 3ww does seem to last forever but just remember that every day your embryo is getting stronger and try not to symptom spot as it will drive you    Hope you have a lovely day celebrating!!!   

Rosh - Yay for being PUPO!!!!!!!!    I am really    the embryos are snuggling in as we speak.  I felt the same when after having 9 embryos I only had 1 "average" blastocyst and 1 teenage blast on day 5 and look at me now so don't dwell on scientific descriptions!!  How do they know really?  Your blastocysts sound amazing and you will be seeing your BFP before you know it!   

Caroline - I had a phobia of needles before IVF but you soon get used to it.  The auto injector makes it much easier.  I used to put a hot water bottle on my leg before I did it.  In fact the mixing of the solution takes more time than the jab.  You will be fine!    Good look with your scan next week. 

Rooby - Lovely to hear from you.  Hope you are feeling well!  Sounds like your sister is going to be a godsend over the next few months.

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Charlie - i think sometimes the 'experts' share a little bit too much info when we could probably do with just knowing we've done well to get as far as we have eh?  I keep thinking i'm feeling twinges and cramps!!! ha ha


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Rosh - tried to do loads of symptom spotting and all the girls told me  off!  Don't blame you though.  All I'd say would be whatever you feel -  it IS a sign of embies embedding and snuggling in.  whatever worms,  cramps, bloating whatever - it is a sign that they ARE settling in for  the long term.  So so pleased for you and DH.

Charlie,

Big sis is certainly a rock of support along with my bro-in-law, I even have her 3-year old praying that the Beans turn into Babies!!  "Dear God, please let Roo's Beans turn into Babies and then we can go camping and I will look after them" Bless!

Ladies - 

Actually I don't know if anyone (other than Pea and Nic) saw it but my sister's family was the subject of a Panorama documentary on Monday night BB1 20.30.  All about her battle with 'guilty before proven otherwise' and the family courts.  I am so so proud of them all, and if you want to see some adorable footage of my sisters family and 3 kids - and my dad wearing a tie to go for a stroll by his apartment in Switzerland (!!) then check it out on BBC iPlayer. should be there till the end of the week I think.

Bit lost today. *H's family all gone.  He took the mean little dwarf to the airport this a.m. and is now in the other bedroom having slept all morning.  Had a lie-in myself and now need to get on with my company accounts.

Love to all, send a bit of spare PMA my way please,
Rx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rose - best of luck for today - let us know how you get on         

Rooby - I'm curious to know who the "mean little dwarf is"!!!    Sending you lots of PMA my darling


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Twinks wooooooooo hoooooooooo that is great great great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

Now you lot have got me worried about the scans cos I was planning to go on my own as its not the easiest for DH to get time off work at the moment, especially if the dates change or anything.  

I think i'm pretty tough anyway, but i'll have a word with him and see what he thinks.  Don't think i'll really be able to talk to him all weekend though as we have my sister-in-law, husband, 3 kids and dog with us!!

x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Caroline - Don't worry too much, providing he's contactable then you'll be fine. Typically though every time I went alone to my appointment I'd be given bad new... But that doesn't mean you will! It would be ideal though if DH could make it to your baseline scan as that is when you get shown how to do the injections & another pair of eyes/ears can stop you panicking.
Have a lovely weekend - sounds like you have a house full! xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Caroline dont worry hun, my OH only came to the baseline with me. Although i had a bit of a panic on the 2nd scan, i think sometimes some of the members of staff arent the most positive, so take what you can with a pinch of salt. 

It is handy to have someone there when the drugs are explained, but if he cant make, seriously dont worry - if you forgot anything - I'm sure us lot will be able to help. 

Thanx everyone for all your messages, still not quite sunk in yet. The Dr wont carry perscribing me Cyclogest, i have 6 left, so i am going to drop to one a day as of today, just to wean my body off a bit. 

Will be on later to do personals - need to go staines and find some new work trousers to fit over my cyclogest belly!! 

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Caroline - my DH only came to my baseline with me as well - since they'd be showing us how to do the injections and i'm a wuss it was a must!!  I figured all the other scans wouldn't be so terrible - if the first one was a case of upping the drugs he could always come to the next one.

Twinks - what an **** the doc won't prescribe you them! Did he say why? would QM not prescribe you anymore? I'm sure you will be just fine, cyclogest belly in prep for big round baby belly!!!   

Nicki70 - when is your first scan hun?  

Charlie, bella, rooby, versper... hope you are all okay!

So symptom spotting queen that i am and always have been... no cyclogest symptoms at all for the first 5 or so days.  Lately i have been feeling run down more than anything with mouth ulcers and a head cold.  No real cramps but some twinges - dreamt last night it was a    and then this morning i had AF symptoms and mild backache and some spotting - not bright read but pinkish - the sort i sometimes get before AF turns up.  Feel a bit poo to be honest, just tired and a bit fed up especially with the spotting    Did any of you guys get spotting around 10 days post ec?xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - Have replied on the other thread, but Yes I did starting on the same day. Don't panic! Obviously I did but I still got my BFP.  And it would be perfect timing for an implantation bleed!
My scan is Sept 2nd (Thurs) which I think is your OTD? Am dreading it to be honest, so scared it's going to be bad news. 4 more sleeps! xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Okay you gave me a sprinkling of sunshine then nicki!!
I made myself a pros and cons list earlier... if it was a BFN it mainly involved drinking champers for my b'day, entering a 5k race and NYC in December... if it was a BFP it invovled shopping for me, shopping for baby and shopping for nursery!!!
Not sure if the fuzzy head/dizzy/sickness is psychosamatic! knowing me - probably!     
Your scan is going to be wonderful Nicki - you did the CB and it said 3+ weeks... all is going to be wonderful i'm 200% positive and you are going to see (i predict) 2 little beanie babies hearts beating on that screen and then there are going to be tears galore!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Now that would be amazing Rosh! I sure you'll be celebrating too (which will mean no champers on your birthday!). xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah DH will drink it alone... and be most happy i'm sure!xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rosh - Fingers crossed that the spotting is an implantation bleed ...timing sounds right to me!    I am sure the embies are just getting comfy!  Also I think I have said before but I got a cold sore 4 days after my transfer which was totally random and I think was because your immune system shuts off so that it doesn't reject the embies......so feeling run down etc could all be a good sign!!  Oh and I felt like I had PMT too.  Keep up the PMA    not long to go now!   

Nicki - Your scan is going to be amazing!  I am keeping my fingers crossed for twins!   

Charlie xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it just happened AGAIN!!!  Typed a mammoth post and it just disappeared!!!  Now I'm MAD!!!

Sorry to start with a rant...Good Evening ladies, hope you are all well?  Sorry, no energy to start again so please forgive me...

Twinks -                  I am sooooo thrilled for you!!  Well done, and love the story!!! x

Rosh - Congrats on being PUPO!!!  Come on, lets be   !  I am    this is your time x

Rooby - Hope you are doing ok?  Thinking of you lots x

Big hello to everyone else and so sorry my blasted post got gobbled up!

AFM...Had a crazy week at work (hence had no time to log on...sorry), am so shattered!  Been a bit under the weather which hasnt helped.  Had a lovely day with friends at Butlers Wharf in London, if you've never been I recommend it.  Was star spotting too, Tessa Sanderson was sat next to us!!!  DH is doing ok on his jabs, he is convinced they are working already bless him!!  Hope he is right hey!!!

Anyway, lots of love, hugs, hope and blessings to you all xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Rosh how are you holding out - when's your test date?

Twinks - still on Cloud 9?? When's the scan booked for?

Nicky - You too? How's the Cloud?

Caroline - how are you?

Katie-Kate - have you had a think about your options?  Any thoughts as to which way you'll go?

NicNac - pm'd you.  Good to hear from you.

Not heard from Niccad - anyone got any news??  Did she post on here that she got taken into hospital for nose bleeding that didn't stop?  I left a message on her home phone.  Am thinking of sending her flowers if I can find out where she is now...  Anyone up for having their name on the card??



Afm I am surviving but felt really crap these last few days - I spent the  afternoon at Pea's house on Saturday and just felt exhausted and run  down, we went for a massive walk and I felt so drained that night.  Just feeling so tired but really can't find the  energy to eat otherwise unless I am with people.  Still wretching loads. Had a massive cry this morning  after speaking briefly to *H.  Felt so sad and so sick.  Forced myself  to eat something today though which is good.

He is out at the  Notting Hill Carnival pretending his life is normal and that he didn't  walk out of the house leaving me in a complete state this morning.

Anyway my accounts still call, not made much headway on them as I keep falling asleep. Think it is a protection reflex!  

Please  pray for Coco and Jelli - hoping to see them both tomorrow at an Epsom  EPU scan. Pea will be there to hold my hand as *H said he likely  wouldn't be going to the QM one when I get back from Switzerland.    ARGGGHHHH GGGRRRRRR


Love to all and thanks to everyone who still sends pms.  They are so helpful when I have down moments and make me feel really loved and cared for despite all the ****e going on here at home.  Thank you all.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Sorry been AWOL again, been in Ireland for a week to have Liam christened.


Rosh - I had AF pains just before OTD and was convinced it was all over, so don’t worry - I know easier said than done!


Twinks and Nicky - congrats!


Rooby - how did today go?


Niccad - you ok?


Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rooby - how was the scan?

Sleepy - congratulations on Liam's christening

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a quick one from me, I started back at work today and Squidge kept me awake all night kicking me, so I'm totally knackered!!

Rosh - best of luck for tomorrow sweetie. I have a feeling that it will be another BFP                   

Nicki - I think you have your 7 week scan tomorrow? If so best of luck to you too           

Nic - Really, really hope that you are at home in bed and not still in hospital you poor thing. Sending you lots of love and virtual hugs       

Rooby - sounds like you're being incredibly strong - hang on in there!         

Hi to everyone else    xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Bella, have been having red spotting each time I wipe & feeling bit tearful x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Deep breath Rosh, as I said so did I the day before OTD.  XX


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I know... I got a bfp today... It's just having red throughout the day... Prob enough for a small tampon. Haven't posted this on the lister x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats Rosh!! I understand the blood is worrying, but seems to be so common. Congrats again luvey. 

Has anyone heard from Rooby? Wondering how the EPU scan went xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh - you kept that one quiet   !!! That's brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't want to jinx anything, but it's looking REALLY good for you!! YAAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I know, it doesn't feel real & the bleeding is scaring me. I know a lot of girls bled & were ok but it's pretty much 50/50 chance & limbo isn't good. When I get my bloods either way I'll be ok. If it's not sticky then there is a reason & if it is sticky.... Well hello cleatus the foetus & Emily embryo, hopefully here to stay xx


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Oh Rosh, fingers and everything else crossed for you.   x

I had my down reg scan today and am feeling totally deflated because I was told that my womb lining is not thin enough and I have to keep sniffing for another week. 

I don't mind a delay, but what I am worried about is that I will go back next week and everything will be the same and the cycle will be cancelled.......  

My period has finished so I don't see how the lining is going to get any thinner??  

They said most of the lining is thin, but at the top there is something there, maybe a polylp or maybe just a clot - but surely these don't just disappear on their own?

Just feel like I have waited so long for this and have not even considered how I would feel if I wasn't allowed to go through with the cycle....its rubbish.

Caroline x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Flippin 'eck Rosh! Congratulations!

Brilliant news but really don't worry about the bleeding, it's happened to so many of us on The Lister thread! Just get yourself to them tomorrow to have bloods done & they called me around 3.30pm with the results. Perhaps up the cyclogest just in case. I'll be there at 11.30 for my scan so let me know if you make it in. xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Nicki... How exciting! You get to meet the twins tomorrow!! I'm going to call the nursed then make my way as I believe it's walk-in for the bloods. I haven't mentioned it on the lister thread yet, I'm a bit deflated which is most unlike me. Will up the cyclogest & cross fingers & toes xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Caroline - Don't worry, it happened to me & is very common. Worst case & it still too thick next week they'll give you some provera tablets to bring on a synthetic bleed & then probably switch you over to injections to DR. As for the polyp, they thought I had one too (I didn't) but some times if the womb lining is thick in places it can fold over to look like a polyp. Even if you do have one it'll more than likely disappear with a bleed. Chin up! xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Caroline - I really do feel for you   . I really hope that someone was with you today as that's what I was trying to say about scans not going to plan the other day. I had to sob all the way home at the back of a bus on my own after they said that I wasn't responding to the drugs - it was such an alwful couple of days. My problem was that the follies weren't growing as quickly as they should have been and there were only a few. I therefore had to stay on the stimms drugs for 5 days extra. One nurse in particular (who has a bad rep on this thread    ) was totally useless and strongly implied that it was 90% game over for me and that the my appointment in a few days time would decide whether the cycle was cancelled. I was totally devasted as you can imagine, as like you it had taken 2 years of appointments & investigations to get to that point.  As I was so upset I couldn't ask any questions, which I think DH would have asked (if he had been there).  If you didn't manage to ask the questions you really wanted to today as you were so upset, my advice would be to write them down, call Nick tomorrow morning and if you haven't heard by the afternoon chase them up again.  I'm afraid I don't know about the lining not being the correct thickness, but hopefully like me, staying on the drugs for a bit longer might sort it all out. PLEASE don't lose hope, I was so sure my cycle was going to be cancelled and here I am 30 weeks pregnant.  Let us know how you get on if you do call them. Thinking of you     

Rosh - I have been waiting to give you a full on BFP dance for MONTHS, but I will wait until you get your bloods so that you can fully enjoy it my lovely. I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Caroline - no experience of it, but sounds like Nicki has given you some good advice.


Rosh - congrats but as others have said will wait til you get your bloods before we all go mad on here!!


Hi everyone else, x x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello peeps, 


Rosh – Woweeeeee we're on a roll!!!! How are you doing today? I want to scream and shout a massive big congratulations but I know how you are feeling as I tested a day early and then started to spot that very evening. I didn't sleep a wink for days and just didn't know what to think or how to feel. Are you getting your bloods done today? I hope that will put your mind at rest... as the others have said it really is very common, I will just do a little good luck dance for now but will be back later to hear how you are doing armed with a full blown dancing banana parade...          


Caroline – Sorry things didn't go exactly to plan at your baseline scan, I hope Nicki has helped to reassure you. Although I haven't had the same experience, many of us have had bumps and delays along the way and still gone on to get BFP's... hang in there hun, I'm sure things will turn around for you next week xxx


Nicki – Good luck today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Nic – Hope you are okay, thinking of you xxxxx


Roobs – You too hun xxxxx


Sleepy – Congratulations on lil' Liam's Christening. 


Lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh        that you get confirmation todfay of your BFP

Nicki - good luck with your scan - let us know how it goes

Caroline - I think that happens to a lot of women - I have everything crossed that you'll get better news next week

A-M - are you reading? Just wondering if you decided on a clinic yet?

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Couldn't face going up to London so had my bloods done at Epsom EPU along with an internal.
The consultant was very nice - he said from the blood/clots it appeared to be AF and then they rang an hour later and my HCG is only 35.  The EPU said it was so low there was no point doing a re-test.
I rang The Lister who then ring back and leave a voicemail congratulating me on my positive result and tell me to continue cyclogest and re-test Saturday.  Seriously??  My HCG is 35 and the EPU is telling me not to come back.
My head hurts, i'm fed up, i'm still bleeding like day 2 of AF and think only the cyclogest is holding it off.
xx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh Rosh - I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. Do you know at what level the HCG is meant to be at test date, did they give you any indication? I can't believe you've come so far for this to happen now.... I don't really know what to suggest as I never got as far as you have with my first 2 cycles, I bled v. heavily quite early into the 2WW.  Please don't give up hope quite yet though hun.....     

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well with you all....x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - chin up sweetie... HCG of 35 is a positive. Anything over 25 and you're officially pregnant. I personally would like to go and punch the person at the EPU that said that to you! Mine was 62 and that was a day later than you. Lower HCG's are worrying and I was scared but there are quite a few ARGC girls who started around the 29 level and are absolutely fine (again, remember that was testing a day later than you!). The bleeding i guess is the scary part - is it bright red?? I pray that it settles down and is just your little embie getting good and comfie in there and making a load of room for itself. I had brown blood for the first few weeks and a couple of red bleeds later on. I hope that Saturday comes really quickly for you and your hcg has doubled nicely    xxx

Nicki - good luck today... xxxxxxxxxxxx

Mini - thanks for the text and sorry for not replying - was just not feeling up to anything at the time. I also catch the 521!!   

Caroline B - I'm sure a few extra sniffs will do the trick - it seems to happen to a lot of girls so try not to get too worried x

Kez- when is your scan? I'm very confused? xx

I'll post on the other thread re my lovely nose issues but thanks all for you PMs and texts. You are such a wonderful group of girls xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Niccad, it's full on red like AF and clots (sorry). It's been going for over a day now & I'm using a tampon.

If the EPU said not to re test can I just go back anyway?? Might just wait til Monday & see my GP xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosh - I'd try to use a sanatary towel rather than a tampon if possible.... I'm praying for you. Being in limbo land is the hardest thing ever       xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just bought some!
I've been taking it really easy for the last few days anyway - limbo is horrid, you are right.
On a positive note, i did say that elusive BFP and i did manage to get preggers so i know it can happen!
Maybe next time i'll believe it )


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

rosh sending lots of PMA your way


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Pea... i'm doing okay.
Maybe now is the time to book that holiday to NYC for December! x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all

Rosh- thinking of you        

Niccad- hope your feeling better did txt but didnt get through,said still pending!!! Thank you so much for all your advice it set me up perfectly with Dr.G.

Twinks-congratulations on you BFP thats great news.

Nicki hope your scan went well today.    

Kezza-hope you had a great annerversary and that sausage is growing nicely.

Tarz- hows the cramps     theve gone and your resting up.

Sleepy congratulations on th christening.

Caroline-       that your lining changes for your next scan.

Rooby-      

to all others mini,toffee,vespa,sill,bella,charlie and everyone else i have not written....brain freeze!!!  

AFM went to hosp last fri and Dr.G said that I would need humera to get TNF levels down 2 shots maybe 4!
Then I would also need intralipids,steroids and clexane,gestone for my cycle and we hope that will be in october.So pray the embies thaw and grow big and strong. Im waiting back from a blood test and then hope to start next week.He also said he wanted me to have another hysteroscopy before staring so will call my NHS consultant who has kindly done our karyotyping and im still under till the results come through if she will do it as iv had more that 2 failed!! you can only try.
The good news is that even though we didnt knnow it seems that we probably have been pregnant at some time or another due to part of the results. woo hoo

I feel positive about starting and am looking forward to it but i think i will tell my boss and managers as i will be on so many drugs-what do you think?

Lots of love and   xxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Fantastic news Rose! You  must be over the moon - that's truly wonderful.
The fact that you can get started and to know you can/have been pregnant is a nice feeling... i definitely liked it )
I would deffo tell your boss, if only to ease the pressure on you so that you can relax during your treatment - focus on you, one less thing to worry about.
I look forward to seeing your very sparkly, very wonderful BFP before this years out! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Ahh Rosh -      You lovely, lovely person! Been thinking of you hun. I hope you are ok, and whatever happens - We will be here for you xx 

Rose - Good news about hopefully starting in October! 

Hi to everyone, will do personals this evening. Have been keeping an eye on the thread for Niccad (glad you are free!!), Nicki (how was the scan?) Kezza (Congrat's for yesterday) and Rosh (  ) 

AFM: Tested Clear Blue Digital again this morning and we have progressed from 1-2 weeks, to 2-3! yey!! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose - thanks for trying to send a text. I got out of the hospital yesterday and now just look like DH has punched me on the nose! Good look.... saying that I've just seen that he's posted a lovely hospital pic of me on ******** so perhaps he'll be the one getting the punch later!
So glad that the appointment with DrG went well. Could you understand everything he said? I did wonder about your LAD results... but that's good news xx I wouldn't tell work when you take the humira - it's not a nice injection but shouldn't affect you too much. I felt 'under the weather' when I took it but at least it'll sort out your levels. Re telling them when you do the cycle... not sure. If it was a fresh cycle I'd say definitely, but as it's frozen i guess it just depends on how stressful your work is. You shouldn't need too much time off before transfer (except the drips and the hysto) but i'm sure you'll want your feet up after. How many frosties do you have left? 
so glad that you have some answers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Twinks - just seen your post - great news that it's gone up to 2-3 weeks.

Kez - I'm going to have to spy on your posts but sounds good xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh -


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Also to let you know that we just got back from The Lister after seeing a   !!  So relieved, there were 2 sac but one had clearly stopped growing & no heartbeat was detected but the other is doing fine & measures 9mm.  Wow!

Love to all
Nicki xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,


so sorry for not being more regular, i'm still reading but haven't found the time to post regularly   


Rosh - ditto Nic, you are BFP and i have everything crossed for you my lovely, i pray that this is your time, you deserve it so much x


Nicki - congrats on hearing a HB   


Nic - so sorry that you had such a hard time with the nose bleed. I hope you are feeling much much better now xxx


Rooby - how are you hun ? I.m thinking of you lots xx


Twinks - congratultions !   


Rose - it all sounds very good and very Dr G like    you will finally get your BFP in october. As for telling work i would only tell the people who really need to know if i were you... i guess it depends how much time off you are planning to take.  


Hi to everyone else 


Pinpin xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey girls...

Rosh - Sending you huge (((HUGS))) I will still be    for you, I'm not singing yet lovely xxx

Rooby - Hope you are ok, thinking of you as always xxx

Twinks - Woo hoo!!!  Too exciting!  Really pleased for you xxx

Pinpin - Great to hear from you, hope you are well xxx

Nicki - Thats great news!  You must be over the moon.  Thrilled for you xxx

Rose - Thats great news, October is a good month....I was born in it!  Hee hee xxx

Sleepy - Ah did the christening go well?  I hope Liam and yourselves had a lovely day xxx

Kezza - How are you doing honey? xxx

Big hello to everyone else, apologies for being brief, health rubbish at the mo so concentration at a low level!

Love, faith, hope and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rosh - Lots of    and    for you!!!!  It must be horrid to be in limbo and I'm keeping everything crossed that Saturday brings good news.  Fab to see you so positive as a BFP is a BFP which is a major achievement in itself.    

Pinpin - Lovely to hear from you!

Twinks - Yey for 2-3 weeks!  Your levels are increasing nicely.  I would have been happy to do a test every week to check my levels as it was such a novelty to have a positive that I wanted as much reassurance as poss that things were going well!!

Rose - Fab news and great that everything can get started so soon.  I would do whatever will make it the least stressful for you.  I think it helps when people understand what you are going through esp when you need time off.  It will be more people to keep updated but I guess it depends on your relationship with your managers and how compassionate they are.  Good luck!!! Keep us posted!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello lovely ladies

rosh alison at Epsom EPU was amazing - really lovely and sympathetic and full of useful info (slight envy there!) Really hope you're keeping it all together - your PMA is an inspiration to us all and definitely if all goes south, knowing you can be is a big step in the right direction.   you gorgeous girl    

nicnacnoo are you doing ok with health? just another thing that makes the day go that little bit quicker, huh? sending some healing vibes your way

nicki ahhhh! bless! how exciting. xxx

rose october here we come! how fantastic to have a date and it's suddenly so soon - yeay yeay!

caroline grrr! keep up the PMA - it's amazing how scary things are made to sound - maybe it's to prepare for the worst but the main thing is you know so much more about how you work - just keep plugging away and maybe it will all come out fine; if not, you know what you need to do next time - it's progress whatever the outcome. Keeping fingers crossed for you and to quote Dory "just keep swimming, swimming, swimming"     

hello to pinpin, pix, niccad, rooby and everyone I've missed

 all


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - I'm sorry you've had a tough couple of days. I think it's really important that you managed to get pregnant, and I'm praying that it will stay that way. Sending you lots of    

Rose - great to see you've got your plan in place. Re telling work, I told a close friend at mine just to have some back up when I was late / upset etc. So if you have someone sympathetic at work then I think it's worth telling them, not sure it needs to be your boss unless they are sympathetic too

Rooby - you're such a star, you're coping with all of this amazingly well. So, so pleased you had a hearbeat. Heinz is one lucky little bean, s/he'll have the best mum ever  

Nicki - congrats on seeing a heartbeat, that's such a big milestone  

Twinks - congrats on reaching the next level on CB!

TG xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

*Rooby* - great that scan went well and that Coco/Heinz is doing well, sorry for Jelli. You are an amazing woman and as TG says you will be a brill mum in spite of your *H. Have a great time in Switzerland and enjoy being looked after by your mum and dad.

*Rose* - great news with Dr G, he really does know what drugs to give people. As for telling people in work, only tell whoever is necessary, does make things easier for your appointments but you also don't want too many people knowing either. So maybe just your boss if he/she is understanding.

*Rosh* - Hope you're doing ok, did you re-test today?

*Twinkerbell* - great that you have gone to 2-3, love it!

*Nicki* - great news. Sorry for little beanie that didn't make it.

*Niccad* - sounds horrendous what you have been through. Mind yourself.

*Pinpin *- good to hear from you, we must meet up for coffee, Charlie looks gorgeous.

*Nicnacnoo* - hope you're feeling better soon.

Hi to everyone else I've missed, hope you're all doing ok. Enjoying X Factor as I am typing this!!!

Sleepy xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hey all,

Just a quickie to wish you all well from the land of Heidi and the Milka Cow.  my 3-yr-old niece and 5-yr-old Nephew have well and truly knackered me out these last few days.  

I am actually feeling really nervous about coming home as everything seems to have happened so fast and I still just can't get my head around *H's behaviour and decision.  He appears to be already forging ahead with the D stage, without any trial separation.  I don't get what the rush is and in any case I don't get what on earth he thinks he is doing but it appears that me contesting anything will simply cost us the little money we have and i'll still end up at the same place regardless.  Unbonkingbelieveable. (that little translation was my own not FF's!!)


Rosh - how you doing lovely? did you get another bloods done?
Nicky/ Twinks - still over the moon for you both.
Niccad - When you off to Cornwall?  Will pm you.
Caroline - what's the latest?

Big love to you all,
Roobs (very tired!)
x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bless you Rooby. Have you been given any professional advice? This is such an awful thing to be going through, I don't have the words.
Just realised my text congratulating you on your scan didn't go so a very belated congratulations to you. Am curious to know if you're going to go for another scan before the 12 week one? 
Lots of love,
xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all- following a very difficult few days, the EPU have confirmed that sausage has stopped growing and the heart has stopped. I'm going in for the ERPC on Wednesday.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

*Kezza* - There are no words that can express how deeply sorry I am to hear your sad news    I hope you can get some answers to explain why this has happened. Sending you and your DH all my love, look after each other  

*Rooby* - I still can't get over your **H's outrageous behaviour, I hope you can get the support and advice you need to make sure your best interests are looked after xxx

*Rosh* - Hope you are okay xxx

*Caroline* - How's it going? xxx

Big love and hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies

Kezza -  huge   replied to your PM xx

Rooby - glad that your rellies are treating your well in the land of Milka.  So sorry for DH pushing forwards with the D - has he said why he's going for this so quickly? Glad scan went well and Coco is doing well... tap dancing in mummys tummy!  

Sleepy - X factor!!! OMG! he he... i'm not one to comment since most of the tv i watch is utter rubbish....  

TG - hope you are okay?

Twinks - hurrah for CB Digi!!!!    

Hi to everyone else.  Had another BETA today - Thurs was 35 and today was 19 - so i've rung The Lister and i'm off the butt bullets and one the hot baths and wine..... Feeling quite calm at the moment and looking forward to my very bright future whatever it entails!  One thing it does entail is crimbo shopping in NY in December   xxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - I'm so, so sorry to hear your sad news   I can't believe that you have to go through all of this again - it's just so unfair. I really hope that you are able to get some answers over the next few weeks. Thinking of you and your DH     xx

Rosh - I was so sure that this cycle was going to work for you   I'm totally gutted for you my lovely. I'm in total admiration of your attitude though and love the fact that you've booked a shopping trip to NYC - sounds fantastic! Take care of yourself - you will get that BFP you so deserve     

Rose - glad that the appointment went well and I have my fingers and toes crossed for an October start      

Rooby - I can't believe what a total idiot (I'm being very polite here) your *H is being. As I've said before, I just can't imagine what you must be going through at the moment - I just want to give you a great big hug and it makes me so angry to hear how he is behaving. Thinking of you and Coco     

Sorry it's a short one today - I know that I've missed people out, but I'm totally knackered. Just wanted to say that I was thinking of those of you who are having a tough time of things at the moment


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Oh Kezza my lovely, I am so so sorry to hear your news. What a horrible dreadful thing to happen and I have no words to describe how deeply I feel for you.  Is there anything I or anyone here can do for you?    Is there anyone you can talk to to help you process what you and DH are going through? 
I wish I had so way of consoling you, but can only let you know that you DH and little angel sausage will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Please please take care of one another - take some time out together and let your feelings out.  Oh honey I am so so sorry.   

Rosh - what can I say - I am devastated for you.  I am so dreadfully sorry that you have had to go through this.  Sometimes there is no explanation and it is simply a numbers game.  Just like Kezza, please do take incredibly good care of yourself and talk out your emotions either with DH or with a professional (and to be honest I wouldn't bother with the QM lady, neither Niccad or I found her to be much help and actually somewhat the opposite).    I can really empathise with what you are going through as it happened to me last October.  Please feel free to call/PM me if you want to talk.

Oops just remembered you're both now at Lister, I see an amazing guy, who has  helped me come to terms with everything life has thrown at me and I'd be  happy to pass you his details if you PM me.


Okay 5 am start for me with two kiddies tomorrow and a plane to catch so off to catch some ZZzzzs.
Big love to you all,
Rooby
x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all  

Tarz- thinking of you always.

Niccad- hope your nose is better and not to sore! What a job I had ordering the humors,it was 715 at asda but they couldn't order it for me so it's healthcare at home for a bit more!   I do understand Dr.G but you helped sooooo much xxx

Rosh and kezza    

Pinpin my love sounds like your well and truly loving motherhood. And thankyou so much for all your advice it's been so valuable to us. Can't wait to meet up. Xxx

Mini- not long now! X

Bella- hope you have your feet up and relaxing sweetie. 

Roobs safe journey home your post about your embie plants made me cry! X

Vespa- thankyou and hope your hip is ok!

Nicki- good news on the scan xx

All others hello on dh phone so surprised I got this far! 

Afm am good at the moment and very thankful I have you lovely ladies around, love you guys xxxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Oops meant humira niccad !!! Predictive text! Rubbish xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza -           

Rosh - so sorry to hear your news, but really admire your great PMA - sending you lots of     

Rooby - sending you      for your return home


xxxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Rosh - I am so sorry hun - i love your attitude, you are amazing!! Enjoy the baths and wine... I strongly recommend Gallo White Grenache Rosé. Hope you are ok     

Kezza - I have no words my love, I hope you and DH are Ok, and spend some time with each other. Whenever you need us, we will be here.    

AFM - I had bloods done last wednesday (1st Sept) - 22dpo 1415, and Yesterday (6th Sept) - 3616.... is this good?? I have no idea   

Hi to everyone - have sneakily logged on at work to check out our Rosh and Kezza, will be back for personals later. 

xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


It's quiet on here at the mo.


Rooby - big hugs! Safe flight.


Kezza - can’t believe that, really sorry to hear your news, thinking of you.  I can't believe you have to go through this again.


Rosh - big hugs too, you have very positive PMA though, admiration.


Hi to everyone else, hope you'e ok x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246247.new#new


----------

